# Elezioni Politiche 2022: candidati, sondaggi e commenti



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Topic ufficiale per le *elezioni politiche 2022*. Si vota *domenica 25 settembre*, dalle ore 7 alle 23.

Le elezioni daranno vita ad una legislatura che, per la prima volta, prevederà la riduzione dei parlamentari, visti i risultati del referendum del 2020. Ci saranno *400 deputati* e non più 630 e *200 senatori*, anzichè 315. Legge elettorale è il Rosatellum, già presente nelle elezioni politiche del 2018.

*Due coalizioni candidate: quella di centrodestra (Fratelli d'Italia di Giorgia Meloni, Lega di Matteo Salvini, Forza Italia di Antonio Tajani con Silvio Berlusconi presidente, Noi moderati di Maurizio Lupi) e centrosinistra (Partito Democratico - IDP di Enrico Letta, Alleanza Verdi e Sinistra di Angelo Bonelli, +Europa di Emma Bonino, Impegno Civico di Luigi Di Maio).

Partiti candidati: Movimento 5 Stelle (Giuseppe Conte), Azione - Italia Viva - Calenda (Matteo Renzi e Carlo Calenda che hanno soprannominato il partito come Terzo Polo), Unione Popolare (Luigi De Magistris), Italia Sovrana e Popolare (Marco Rizzo), Italexit (Gianluigi Paragone) e Vita (Sara Cunial).*

Altri partiti: Mastella Noi di Centro-Europeisti, Alternativa per l'Italia - No Green Pass (PdF di Mario Adinolfi -EXIT di Simone Di Stefano), Partito Comunista Italiano, Sud chiama Nord (Cateno De Luca), Partito Animalista-UCDL-10 Volte Meglio, Forza del Popolo e altri...

Favorita nei sondaggi la coalizione di centrodestra con Fratelli d'Italia di Giorgia Meloni primo partito, seguita dal Partito Democratico di Enrico Letta. Per quanto riguarda i piccoli partiti, è sempre più probabile l'entrata in Parlamento del partito Italexit di Gianluigi Paragone.


----------



## CS10 (20 Settembre 2022)

Credo non avrò a votare, è la prima volta da quando ho diritto di voto che non mi sento assolutamente rappresentato da nessuna delle forze e dei personaggi in campo.
Non trovo nemmeno il famoso "meno peggio".


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic ufficiale per le *elezioni politiche 2022*. Si vota *domenica 25 settembre*, dalle ore 7 alle 23.
> 
> Le elezioni daranno vita ad una legislatura che, per la prima volta, prevederà la riduzione dei parlamentari, visti i risultati del referendum del 2020. Ci saranno *400 deputati* e non più 630 e *200 senatori*, anzichè 315. Legge elettorale è il Rosatellum, già presente nelle elezioni politiche del 2018.
> 
> ...


*La lista Vita non sarà presente in Basilicata, Campania, Molise, Puglia (provincia di Lecce per la Camera) e Sicilia (collegio di Agrigento e Trapani).*


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic ufficiale per le *elezioni politiche 2022*. Si vota *domenica 25 settembre*, dalle ore 7 alle 23.
> 
> Le elezioni daranno vita ad una legislatura che, per la prima volta, prevederà la riduzione dei parlamentari, visti i risultati del referendum del 2020. Ci saranno *400 deputati* e non più 630 e *200 senatori*, anzichè 315. Legge elettorale è il Rosatellum, già presente nelle elezioni politiche del 2018.
> 
> ...



Votatelo!


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Votatelo!


lo voto come presidente della regione


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Credo non avrò a votare, è la prima volta da quando ho diritto di voto che non mi sento assolutamente rappresentato da nessuna delle forze e dei personaggi in campo.
> Non trovo nemmeno il famoso "meno peggio".



Sono con te. Io vorrei andare al mare ma il clima non è granché da mare


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Credo non avrò a votare, è la prima volta da quando ho diritto di voto che non mi sento assolutamente rappresentato da nessuna delle forze e dei personaggi in campo.
> Non trovo nemmeno il famoso "meno peggio".


Io, referendum a parte, ho votato solo nel 2006 e mi son così pentito che da allora ho deciso che la prossima volta che andrò a votare sarà per premiare la(molto ipotetica) forza politica che, essendosi trovata al governo per un’incredibile e improbabile serie fortunata di eventi, avrà fatto le cose che a mio parere sarebbero necessarie. 
Considerando che per me una di queste cose è la lotta all’evasione fiscale e che anche a queste politiche il 99% dei voti andrà a partiti che hanno approvato e/o promettono di approvare condoni fiscali, a naso penso che morirò con quell’unico voto del 2006.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io, referendum a parte, ho votato solo nel 2006 e mi son così pentito che da allora ho deciso che la prossima volta che andrò a votare sarà per premiare la(molto ipotetica) forza politica che, essendosi trovata al governo per un’incredibile e improbabile serie fortunata di eventi, avrà fatto le cose che a mio parere sarebbero necessarie.
> Considerando che per me una di queste cose è la lotta all’evasione fiscale e che anche a queste politiche il 99% dei voti andrà a partiti che hanno approvato e/o promettono di approvare condoni fiscali, a naso penso che morirò con quell’unico voto del 2006.



L'unico effetto che ottieni è NON CONTRASTARE quelli che andranno a votare A FAVORE della fazione che continua a NON COMBATTERE l'evasione, altri che evidentemente andranno ai seggi in forze.

Tenuto conto di come funziona il tutto, di fatto spalleggi quello che vorresti abbattere.

Non una buona cosa secondo me. Poi fai come vuoi, ma sarebbe opportuno far notare che danneggi pure me, visto che (purtroppo) siamo in demograziahhh e il tuo (non) voto influenza quello di tutti.


----------



## CS10 (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io, referendum a parte, ho votato solo nel 2006 e mi son così pentito che da allora ho deciso che la prossima volta che andrò a votare sarà per premiare la(molto ipotetica) forza politica che, essendosi trovata al governo per un’incredibile e improbabile serie fortunata di eventi, avrà fatto le cose che a mio parere sarebbero necessarie.
> Considerando che per me una di queste cose è la lotta all’evasione fiscale e che anche a queste politiche il 99% dei voti andrà a partiti che hanno approvato e/o promettono di approvare condoni fiscali, a naso penso che morirò con quell’unico voto del 2006.


Guarda ce ne sarebbero di cose necessarie in questo paese: la lotta all'evasione fiscale è una delle prime sicuramente, la gestione e manutenzione del territorio e delle infrastrutture, una riforma dell'istruzione, un piano di sviluppo realistico delle rinnovabili.
Questo paese ha bisogno di concretezza e modernità, ma forse i primi a doversi dare una svegliata sono proprio gli italiani.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unico effetto che ottieni è NON CONTRASTARE quelli che andranno a votare A FAVORE della fazione che continua a NON COMBATTERE l'evasione, altri che evidentemente andranno ai seggi in forze.
> 
> Tenuto conto di come funziona il tutto, di fatto spalleggi quello che vorresti abbattere.
> 
> Non una buona cosa secondo me. Poi fai come vuoi, ma sarebbe opportuno far notare che danneggi pure me, visto che (purtroppo) siamo in demograziahhh e il tuo (non) voto influenza quello di tutti.


Se andrai a votare, voterai partiti che hanno approvato e/o promettono di approvare condoni fiscali. E la colpa sarebbe mia?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se andrai a votare, voterai partiti che hanno approvato e/o promettono di approvare condoni fiscali. E la colpa sarebbe mia?



Voterò chi mi sembra fare meno peggio, ovviamente.

Se vanno fatte 10 cose, e aspetti a votare quando esiste un partito che le fa esattamente tutte e 10 come vuoi tu, allora stai fresco. Comincia a votare chi ne fa 5, poi vedremo.

Altrimenti non migliori mai.

Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con Krunic, non c'è stato bisogno di avere 11 top-players in campo. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Guarda ce ne sarebbero di cose necessarie in questo paese: la lotta all'evasione fiscale è una delle prime sicuramente, la gestione e manutenzione del territorio e delle infrastrutture, una riforma dell'istruzione, un piano di sviluppo realistico delle rinnovabili.
> Questo paese ha bisogno di concretezza e modernità, ma forse i primi a doversi dare una svegliata sono proprio gli italiani.


Ovviamente sono d’accordo.
Ho citato, tra le tante cose, l’evasione perché la considero l’origine di buona parte delle altre problematiche. 
I soldi nascosti possono essere utilizzati per altre attività(dal lavoro nero, passando per la corruzione e a salire).
Soldi nascosti significano soldi in meno allo Stato e quindi meno risorse per servizi e infrastrutture.
Senza dimenticare che l’evasione mina il concetto di equità sociale, per esempio nell’ambito degli interventi a sostegno dei redditi e del lavoro, delle borse di studio, delle agevolazioni/detrazioni fiscali e via dicendo.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Voterò chi mi sembra fare meno peggio, ovviamente.


Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Però poi non lamentarti quando tu dovrai pagare tasse su ogni singolo euro guadagnato mentre ci saranno “pacifisti e pacificati fiscali” che ti faranno sonore pernacchie.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se vanno fatte 10 cose, e aspetti a votare quando esiste un partito che le fa esattamente tutte e 10 come vuoi tu, allora stai fresco. Comincia a votare chi ne fa 5, poi vedremo.
> 
> Altrimenti non migliori mai.
> 
> Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con Krunic, non c'è stato bisogno di avere 11 top-players in campo. Non so se mi spiego.


Sì dai, cinque su dieci già sarebbe buono.
Voterò il partito che estirperà evasione fiscale, corruzione, lavoro nero e criminalità organizzata(le conto come quattro anche se sarebbero un tutt’uno) e realizzerà un piano economico degno di questo Paese.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sono d’accordo.
> Ho citato, tra le tante cose, l’evasione perché la considero l’origine di buona parte delle altre problematiche.
> I soldi nascosti possono essere utilizzati per altre attività(dal lavoro nero, passando per la corruzione e a salire).
> Soldi nascosti significano soldi in meno allo Stato e quindi meno risorse per servizi e infrastrutture.
> Senza dimenticare che l’evasione mina il concetto di equità sociale, per esempio nell’ambito degli interventi a sostegno dei redditi e del lavoro, delle borse di studio, delle agevolazioni/detrazioni fiscali e via dicendo.


Se vogliono combattere l'evasione e il lavoro in nero che iniziassero ad abbassare le tasse, ho un amico che ha fatturato 100k e ne ha dovuti da 43k allo stato di tasse, di quei 57k ha dovuto darne un bel pò per i materiali che ha usato ed altre spese, alla fine per il lavoro che ha fatto quelli "puliti" che gli sono rimasti non erano tanti rispetto allo sbatti che si è fatto, giustamente dice che è lo stato che ti incentiva a lavorare in nero visto che a ad essere onesti e a fatturare fino all'ultimo centesimo ancora un pò e fai la fame, gira che ti rigira a prenderlo nel cù sei tu che lo fai onestamente.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma certo, ci mancherebbe. Però poi non lamentarti quando tu dovrai pagare tasse su ogni singolo euro guadagnato mentre ci saranno “pacifisti e pacificati fiscali” che ti faranno sonore pernacchie.
> 
> 
> Sì dai, cinque su dieci già sarebbe buono.
> Voterò il partito che estirperà evasione fiscale, corruzione, lavoro nero e criminalità organizzata(le conto come quattro anche se sarebbero un tutt’uno) e realizzerà un piano economico degno di questo Paese.



Sì, vabbè, ho capito. Focalizzare l'attenzione su un argomento puntuale è, secondo me, una cosa un po' pretestuosa.

Voterò anche chi ne fa UNA e basta migliore dei delinquenti che ci sono adesso.

Ad esempio, sono disposto a sopportare l'evasione fiscale se intanto mi levano la microcriminalità, oppure se incentivano il made in itagly. AD ESEMPIO.


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se vogliono combattere l'evasione e il lavoro in nero che iniziassero ad abbassare le tasse, ho un amico che ha fatturato 100k e ne ha dovuti da 43k allo stato di tasse, di quei 57k ha dovuto darne un bel pò per i materiali che ha usato ed altre spese, alla fine per il lavoro che ha fatto quelli "puliti" che gli sono rimasti non erano tanti rispetto allo sbatti che si è fatto, giustamente dice che è lo stato che ti incentiva a lavorare in nero visto che a ad essere onesti e a fatturare fino all'ultimo centesimo ancora un pò e fai la fame, gira che ti rigira a prenderlo nel cù sei tu che lo fai onestamente.


Il tuo amico però, a meno che sia uno dei pochissimi in Italia, ha fatturato 100k ma in realtà ne avrà incassati almeno 150k....


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Settembre 2022)

premesso che:
1) votare è inutile essendo l'Italia un paese irriformabile;
2) non esiste e non credo esisterà mai un partito che abbia il coraggio di rappresentare seriamente quelle forze produttive sistematicamente vessate ed espoliate per finanziare un esercito parassitario di sussidiati, pensionati, fannulloni, apertamente rinunciando al voto di questi ultimi invece di ammiccarvi;
3) tra Meloni e Conte/Letta non vi è alcuna differenza, anzi preferisco Meloni, e questa riedizione della sinistra il cui programma è "il pericolo fascistahahah" è demenziale;

fatta questa premessa mi turo il naso e voto IV, essenzialmente perché a differenza delle altre compagini di autentici scappati di casa hanno una classe dirigente quantomeno decente e nonostante avrei evitato l'accordo con quel buffone di Calenda.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

*Conte all'Ansa:*

*"Detassare le pensioni fino a 13.000 euro

Arrogante chi dà patenti di democrazia dall'estero, ma essere votati non vuol dire non rispettare le libertà dopo"


Meloni all'EFE, agenzia di stampa spagnola:

"Mi auguro che il centro-destra vinca anche in Spagna tra qualche mese.

In tempi difficili il pragmatismo dei conservatori prevale sull'ideologia della sinistra.*

*Con Vox legati per amicizia e stima, fa sorridere che in Italia usino Vox per criticare Fratelli d'Italia e in Spagna il contrario"


Calenda a Roma:

"Amministrazione Gualtieri è uno sfascio totale.

Siamo agli sgoccioli della campagna elettorale più stupida della storia"


Salvini chiude la pagina del governo Draghi:

"Draghi non avrà nessun ruolo nel futuro governo"*



che degrado calenda, ha fatto vincere gualtieri al ballottaggio e ora dice che sia uno sfascio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

*Dai sondaggi "clandestini": CDX cala di un punto, rosicchiato dal M5S al sud.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Settembre 2022)

Alla fine mi toccherà ob torto collo votare la Meloni.
Ma non è un voto pro cdx, è un voto anti csx.
Voglio vedere quei sorci andare all'opposizione e starci, dopo 10 anni di occupazione abusiva delle istituzioni.
Avrei votato anche il partito arabo se mi avesse dato questa certezza.
Fuori dalle palle PD e accoliti, che sia la volta buona che crolla tutto quell'impianto marcio relitto della prima repubblica.
Che poi quelli che arrivino devastino il paese poco mi importa, lo hanno fatto anche i loro predecessori da quando è stato defenestrato monti.
L'italia non ha speranze, ben venga chi ne accelera il declino e il crollo totale


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Prima oscillavo tra Vita e Italexit, propendendo per la prima. Non essendoci Vita nella mia regione, ora oscillo tra l'astensione e il partito di Paragone, per la quale ho moltissimi dubbi. E la voglia di votare, giorno per giorno, scende sempre di più. Forse domenica stessa deciderò se votare o meno.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il tuo amico però, a meno che sia uno dei pochissimi in Italia, ha fatturato 100k ma in realtà ne avrà incassati almeno 150k....


Questo onestamente non lo so, però non penso visto che era uno di quei lavori con il bonus 110% dello stato, non è il mio campo, però penso che in quella situazione sia abbastanza complicato evadere, il punto però è che pure a me girerebbero parecchio se su 100k che mi sono sudato ne devo da 43k allo stato.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se vogliono combattere l'evasione e il lavoro in nero che iniziassero ad abbassare le tasse, ho un amico che ha fatturato 100k e ne ha dovuti da 43k allo stato di tasse, di quei 57k ha dovuto darne un bel pò per i materiali che ha usato ed altre spese, alla fine per il lavoro che ha fatto quelli "puliti" che gli sono rimasti non erano tanti rispetto allo sbatti che si è fatto, giustamente dice che è lo stato che ti incentiva a lavorare in nero visto che a ad essere onesti e a fatturare fino all'ultimo centesimo ancora un pò e fai la fame, gira che ti rigira a prenderlo nel cù sei tu che lo fai onestamente.


Le tasse fanno parte dei costi, al pari del pagamento dei fornitori e delle bollette. Cosa succede se non si pagano i fornitori e le bollette?
Se una persona non ci sta dentro coi costi, dovrebbe farsi un paio di domande. Io so che il TOT% di quel che incasso se ne va in tasse e, se facessi la fame, prenderei in considerazione l’ipotesi di cambiare mestiere o Paese, o accetterei il fatto di fare la fame. Sarò fesso io, ma MAI mi sognerei di rubare alla collettività.
Poi per carità, ognuno ha la sua idea. Se domani abbassassero le tasse e così facendo si azzerasse l’evasione fiscale, non avrei problemi a dire di essermi sbagliato e sarei anche felice di risparmiare legalmente. 
Ma ritengo non andrebbe così perché è una questione di mentalità: oggi si dice “ma perché devo pagare 100 se evadendo pago 60?”, domani si direbbe “ma perché devo pagare 60 se evadendo pago 20?”.
Basta vedere cosa succede con le spese mediche: la gente accetta di pagare in nero a fronte di un “risparmio” del 20-22%, nonostante lo Stato rimborsi il 19%.
E questo dimostra anche che la scusa “eh è lo Stato che incentiva a evadere” è, per l’appunto, una scusa. Per risparmiare 1 euro moltissima gente si venderebbe la madre.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, vabbè, ho capito. Focalizzare l'attenzione su un argomento puntuale è, secondo me, una cosa un po' pretestuosa.
> 
> Voterò anche chi ne fa UNA e basta migliore dei delinquenti che ci sono adesso.
> 
> Ad esempio, sono disposto a sopportare l'evasione fiscale se intanto mi levano la microcriminalità, oppure se incentivano il made in itagly. AD ESEMPIO.


Se non funziona l’impianto di riscaldamento, io chiamo l’idraulico per farmi sistemare l’impianto di riscaldamento e, se mi dice di non essere in grado di ripararlo, non lo faccio venire a casa.
A te basta che sostituisca il piatto doccia, anche se non ripara l’impianto di riscaldamento. 
Questione di priorità, quindi ambito totalmente soggettivo.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

l'unico motivo che ho per uscire di casa domenica, è ostruire il PartitoDegrado. Ma sono pentitissimo sopratutto per quello che circola attorno alla Meloni


----------



## ARKANA (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le tasse fanno parte dei costi, al pari del pagamento dei fornitori e delle bollette. Cosa succede se non si pagano i fornitori e le bollette?
> Se una persona non ci sta dentro coi costi, dovrebbe farsi un paio di domande. Io so che il TOT% di quel che incasso se ne va in tasse e, se facessi la fame, prenderei in considerazione l’ipotesi di cambiare mestiere o Paese, o accetterei il fatto di fare la fame. Sarò fesso io, ma MAI mi sognerei di rubare alla collettività.
> Poi per carità, ognuno ha la sua idea. Se domani abbassassero le tasse e così facendo si azzerasse l’evasione fiscale, non avrei problemi a dire di essermi sbagliato e sarei anche felice di risparmiare legalmente.
> Ma ritengo non andrebbe così perché è una questione di mentalità: oggi si dice “ma perché devo pagare 100 se evadendo pago 60?”, domani si direbbe “ma perché devo pagare 60 se evadendo pago 20?”.
> ...


A grandi linee potresti aver ragione, il problema secondo me è che fai di tutta l'erba un fascio, parti dal presupposto che tutti hanno la mentalità dell'evadere più che si può (per carità esistono questo tipo di persone e probabilmente sono pure la maggioranza) però bisognerebbe prendere caso per caso, anche il fatto di cambiare mestiere/stato non ha molto senso, una persona che fa lo stesso lavoro da 30/40 anni e ha qua famiglia non può da un giorno all'altro prendere baracca e burattini e andarsene.
Ce la si prende sempre con i pesci piccoli quando quelli che evadono di più sono quelli che sono veramente ricchi, lo stato affossa la piccola/media imprese e poi si mette a 90 e si fa ricattare dalla fiat


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non funziona l’impianto di riscaldamento, io chiamo l’idraulico per farmi sistemare l’impianto di riscaldamento e, se mi dice di non essere in grado di ripararlo, non lo faccio venire a casa.
> A te basta che sostituisca il piatto doccia, anche se non ripara l’impianto di riscaldamento.
> Questione di priorità, quindi ambito totalmente soggettivo.



Stai cercando di farmi passare per fesso, dicendo che sostituisco il piatto doccia a vanvera. Bella soddisfazione essere reputato a questo livello di stupidità.

La casa è disastrata, chiamo di volta in volta qualcuno che mi risistemi quello che non va. Se il tizio della caldaia non è disponibile, intanto potrei sistemare le finestre. Tu invece non chiami proprio nessuno, da quanto hai asserito, quando dici di non andare a votare.

E comunque, se per te non è così, prendo atto che per te va tutto bene, eccetto l'evasione fiscale. Opinioni.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stai cercando di farmi passare per fesso


Qui avrei voluto fare una battutaccia approfittando della nostra confidenza virtuale creatasi in anni di ubriacature(ahimè altrettanto virtuali, vista la tua proverbiale reticenza nell’offrire da bere), ma penso che sarebbe stata interpretata come flame, quindi evito. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> La casa è disastrata, chiamo di volta in volta qualcuno che mi risistemi quello che non va. Se il tizio della caldaia non è disponibile, intanto potrei sistemare le finestre. Tu invece non chiami proprio nessuno, da quanto hai asserito, quando dici di non andare a votare.


Ma tra le finestre rotte e l’impianto di riscaldamento non c’è un nesso, tra evasione fiscale e microcriminalità sì. 
A meno che narcotrafficanti e spacciatori e coloro che chiudono quattro occhi per far entrare la merce dei suddetti non si facciano pagare col POS…



gabri65 ha scritto:


> E comunque, se per te non è così, prendo atto che per te va tutto bene, eccetto l'evasione fiscale. Opinioni.


Come ho già scritto, quello dell’evasione non è l’unico problema ma è quello dal quale, a mio parere, discendono buona parte degli altri, o che almeno ne favorisce l’incancrenirsi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'unico motivo che ho per uscire di casa domenica, è ostruire il PartitoDegrado. *Ma sono pentitissimo sopratutto per quello che circola attorno alla Meloni*



Nella situazione attuale, per me, chiunque vincerà potrà fare ben poco anche circondandosi di premi Nobel.


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Questo onestamente non lo so, però non penso visto che era uno di quei lavori con il bonus 110% dello stato, non è il mio campo, però penso che in quella situazione sia abbastanza complicato evadere, il punto però è che pure a me girerebbero parecchio se su 100k che mi sono sudato ne devo da 43k allo stato.


Si ma non vale solo x il libero professionista, che poi può fare nero quando vuole...cosa dovrebbe dire un lavoratore dipendente che ha la stessa tassazione? E il lavoratore dipendente non può evadere nulla...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non funziona l’impianto di riscaldamento, io chiamo l’idraulico per farmi sistemare l’impianto di riscaldamento e, se mi dice di non essere in grado di ripararlo, non lo faccio venire a casa.
> A te basta che sostituisca il piatto doccia, anche se non ripara l’impianto di riscaldamento.
> Questione di priorità, quindi ambito totalmente soggettivo.


L' evasione è il problema prioritario, ma non faranno mai legge abbastanza dure per intimorire chi evade.

Informatevi su cosa sta succedendo in Provincia di Brescia, "conosco" tutto il giro.
Sono già a 15 milioni di euro trovati sottoterra.
Ogni giorno ne trovano altri.

Se risolviamo il problema evasione ( ahahah) , di colpo risolveremo anche:

- microcriminalità ( con forze dell' ordine in numero e stipendi adeguati)
- vi veniamo a casa gratuitamente a sistemarvi piatto doccia e pure il riscaldamento


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

*Respinto ricorso di Cappato, elezioni regolarmente domenica prossima*


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nella situazione attuale, per me, chiunque vincerà potrà fare ben poco anche circondandosi di premi Nobel.


certamente, però non può essere una giustificazione. Hanno voluto il voto? Hanno il dovere di lavorare, anche fossero riforme minime.
Io voto dal 2008, non ricordo grandi cose per il paese


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Respinto ricorso di Cappato, elezioni regolarmente domenica prossima*


Non ci mancherà Handycappato (con tutto il rispetto per quelli veri e che veramente meritano la stima).


----------



## Sam (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic ufficiale per le *elezioni politiche 2022*. Si vota *domenica 25 settembre*, dalle ore 7 alle 23.
> 
> Le elezioni daranno vita ad una legislatura che, per la prima volta, prevederà la riduzione dei parlamentari, visti i risultati del referendum del 2020. Ci saranno *400 deputati* e non più 630 e *200 senatori*, anzichè 315. Legge elettorale è il Rosatellum, già presente nelle elezioni politiche del 2018.
> 
> ...


Io sono titubante.
Non so se starmene a casa o andare e fare scheda nulla.

Ma penso che rimarrò a casa.


----------



## sunburn (20 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A grandi linee potresti aver ragione, il problema secondo me è che fai di tutta l'erba un fascio, parti dal presupposto che tutti hanno la mentalità dell'evadere più che si può (per carità esistono questo tipo di persone e probabilmente sono pure la maggioranza) però bisognerebbe prendere caso per caso, anche il fatto di cambiare mestiere/stato non ha molto senso, una persona che fa lo stesso lavoro da 30/40 anni e ha qua famiglia non può da un giorno all'altro prendere baracca e burattini e andarsene.


Non faccio di tutta un’erba un fascio, ma i numeri sono abbastanza impietosi.
Il punto che io contesto è l’idea di vedere le tasse come un costo aggirabile.
Se non si pagano i fornitori, si fallisce e buonanotte.



ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ce la si prende sempre con i pesci piccoli quando quelli che evadono di più sono quelli che sono veramente ricchi, lo stato affossa la piccola/media imprese e poi si mette a 90 e si fa ricattare dalla fiat


Il mio discorso vale per tutti i livelli di evasione. Non reputo meno gravi i “pesci piccoli” perché, oltre a danneggiare la collettività, danneggiano anche, ad esempio, coloro che svolgono la medesima attività ma versano tutto quel che c’è da versare.
Senza contare che l’accondiscendenza favorisce la diffusione di una percezione distorta di cosa sia legale e cosa sia illegale. Per intenderci, il vecchio “tutti colpevoli, nessun colpevole”.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Topic ufficiale per le *elezioni politiche 2022*. Si vota *domenica 25 settembre*, dalle ore 7 alle 23.
> 
> Le elezioni daranno vita ad una legislatura che, per la prima volta, prevederà la riduzione dei parlamentari, visti i risultati del referendum del 2020. Ci saranno *400 deputati* e non più 630 e *200 senatori*, anzichè 315. Legge elettorale è il Rosatellum, già presente nelle elezioni politiche del 2018.
> 
> ...


Se qualcuno è interessato ci sono sia alcuni test abbastanza ben fatti per capire quale partito è il più vicino alle vostre idee e sia alcuni siti dove è possibile vedere quale e quali saranno i candidati nei collegi uninominali e plurinominali di camera e senato della vostra zona. Dato che non posso postare i link se siete interessati contattatemi in privato


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente, però non può essere una giustificazione. Hanno voluto il voto?* Hanno il dovere di lavorare,* anche fossero riforme minime.
> Io voto dal 2008, non ricordo grandi cose per il paese



Tranquillo, si daranno mille giustificazioni per non fare nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Renzi: Il Terzo Polo farà meglio di Forza Italia.​


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi: Il Terzo Polo farà meglio di Forza Italia.​


Non vedono l'ora di far parte del centrodestra e distruggerlo. E magari, il centrodestra riuscirà nell'impresa di far tornare il 5 stelle primo partito. Tanto ormai, schifo per schifo.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non vedono l'ora di far parte del centrodestra e distruggerlo. E magari, il centrodestra riuscirà nell'impresa di far tornare il 5 stelle primo partito. Tanto ormai, schifo per schifo.


No a 'sto giro è giusto votare Meloni, ha l'agendina di draghi probabilmente ma se poi porta avanti idee di sinistra che ci va a fare al governo? a presenziare? a visitare i salottini bene?
Questa è la classe politica attuale che per andare al governo deve dire a tutti che sì, può diventare sistemica su alcuni punti ma meno su altri, poi sarà interessante capire cosa verrà fatto di diverso, non approvo nessuna missione fintoeuropea di andare a regalare altri soldi a chi poi quando ne vuole di più rimanda con facilità sempre la stessa gente, le stesse risorse, non approvo nulla dell'Ue con l'Italia dentro, a fare da latrina, ma è un loro punto fermo o lasceranno stare?
Più Europa? e la sinistra poi di cosa parla? Ius Stronzae? può essere, ma non sono cose primarie, detto questo è il turno della Meloni ma sono convinto che una volta passata pure la voglia di Meloni sarà il turno non dei fantocci del pd, non del m5s che verrà spazzato via se cambieranno il rdc a favore dei più bisognosi (anche perché se poi ci saranno delle proteste saranno di quelli che lo vorranno come strumento non di supporto ma semplicemente un regalino per acchiappare voti, ma di proteste non ce ne saranno perché la maggior parte sono zingari e gente che sfrutta lo stato), sarà il turno di italexit che molto probabilmente si alleerà con altri partitini antisistemici ma con una fanbase in crescita sul web, possono arrivare facilmente al 6-7% e puntare alla doppia cifra, dal momento che diventeranno realtà nessuno potrà fare opposizione netta e quasi seria, lo ha fatto la Meloni che è stata furba ma se diventerà troppo sistemica perderà la faccia pure lei, se invece sarà abbastanza intelligente si staccherà lei dalle direttive europee e farà buon viso a cattivo gioco, l'Italia ha bisogno di serietà ferrea andando soprattutto contro i babbioni dell'Ue, quanto meno sui temi di maggior importanza per gli interessi nazionali che sono la linea economica prioritaria in un clima di guerra epidemiologica e russofobica, se l'Ue avrà paura di perdere il controllo politico anche di facciata con clown prezzolati o statisti vari per colpa dei modi di fare della Meloni allora sarò il più contento di tutti, mi basta il 5% di questo, come dissi tempo fa, se non sarà fatto allora FDI e pd stessa roba, ti invito però a votare Meloni a 'sto giro perché serve una vittoria schiacciante e netta in modo che possa scattare l'allarme e si possa dare il via ad un vento di cambiamento che spingerà fuori dalle palle la sinistra un po' ovunque e con una Ue così alle corde sarà poi semplice per chi rimarrà all'opposizione per davvero (cioè Italexit ecc) andare contro e acchiappare i voti di chi è già deluso ora, figuriamoci poi, tanto il nostro destino è segnato ed è fuori dall'€, sarà la prossima "emergenza", non è niente di così lontano o utopico, sarà realtà nel momento di down maggiore e insoddisfazione generale, nulla potranno fare bambocci al colle ultra europeisti, Europa e UE è un concetto vecchio e fallimentare, inutile, questo lo abbiamo ben chiaro e visto che siamo in emergenza eterna, aziende pagano l'energia 8 volte tanto rispetto ad un anno fa, questa è l'emergenza, questi sono i tempi duri che già stiamo vivendo, nessuno può dirci cosa fare se non abbiamo più scelta.
Quelli che sono indecisi non rimarranno indecisi a vita, semplicemente diventeranno antisistemici in maniera ufficiale visto che ad oggi, leggendo certi commenti da delusi, sono in effetti antisistemici, contro il sistema, contro la politica attuale, la potenzialità di poter fare qualcosa di diverso sarà presto realtà, basta un niente, un Pdr non sinistroide, un clima sociale ed economico al collasso, sono cose che si sviluppano in più anni e sono studiabili, un tempo la Meloni era l'antisistema per eccellenza, poi si è ammorbidita perché è stata presa dentro dai conservatori europei, la Lega pure lei è sempre stato un partito antieuropeista o non convinto, questi sono i partiti così come il ms5 degli inizi che dicevano, in primis, basta Ue, basta €, è facilissimo riprendere un certo tipo di elettorato, ci vogliono le condizioni e adesso serve che la Meloni vada al governo e si giochi le sue carte, stupida non mi sembra, è stata lucida quando doveva esserlo, adesso vediamo come ci tirerà fuori dallo schema europeista cancerogeno che blocca chi vuole fare, come dice lei, li ha voluti rassicurare perché avevano paura, i poveri mercati sono sul chi va là, ma se la tua forza è tenerli per le palle a che pro ammorbidirsi? diventi il 7° capo di stato mondiale, geopolitica è capire il proprio ruolo e non farsi commissariare se pensi di avere più potenziale, economia blu, made in Italy, riforme, vediamo, i nostri interessi non sono quelli europeisti ed europei, di altri popoli che non c'entrano nulla con noi romanzi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Conte: Pd? Con questi dirigenti mai neppure a un tavolo.​


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte: Pd? Con questi dirigenti mai neppure a un tavolo.​


Ormai lo sanno tutti che Letta farà le valigie e l'avvocato mette le mani avanti.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

il superbonus grillino piace in quel di Zaia



>


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Settembre 2022)

Bho la meloni.. c'è disperazione allo stato puro

Non bastasse lei 
ci sono sempre gli stessi nomi per i ministri 

bel cambiamento!


Altro buco nell'acqua
ma sono ottimista
non ci sarà la maggioranza


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai lo sanno tutti che Letta farà le valigie e l'avvocato mette le mani avanti.


Si prepara a stringere accordi con Stefano Bonaccini


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Settembre 2022)

State sentendo il berlusca? Non so se è più la pena che fa per quanto fatica a dire frasi di senso compiuto o l’incredulità nel vedere quanto ancora riesce a metterci convinzione ed energia in quello che fa nonostante sia palesemente troppo vecchio per farlo..


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> State sentendo il berlusca? Non so se è più la pena che fa per quanto fatica a dire frasi di senso compiuto o l’incredulità nel vedere quanto ancora riesce a metterci convinzione ed energia in quello che fa nonostante sia palesemente troppo vecchio per farlo..


La forza glie l'ha data la vittoria del Monza domenica. 

Scherzi a parte, si ho notato anche io che oramai fa fatica a parlare, però ha sempre avuto un grande carisma, che piaccia o non piaccia e io sono uno di quelli a cui Berlusconi sta sulle scatole.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Letta su La7


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> State sentendo il berlusca? Non so se è più la pena che fa per quanto fatica a dire frasi di senso compiuto o l’incredulità nel vedere quanto ancora riesce a metterci convinzione ed energia in quello che fa nonostante sia palesemente troppo vecchio per farlo..


sì lungo comizio da Giordano, quando serve va bene Fuori dal Coro mentre prima volevano farlo fuori

se non avesse già governato e avuto un'infinità di occasioni, ciò che dice potrebbe anche essere tra le migliori proposte.
sul covid sono stati collaborazionisti...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Mi chiarite una cosa, non sono super informatissimo come molti, ma sto sentendo spesso il nome di Tremonti...

Ma in quale caso andrebbe lui all' economia? 
Anche con Meloni?


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

Conte dopo la pubblicità in diretta da Giordano 

vediamo l'urlo di Mario


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiarite una cosa, non sono super informatissimo come molti, ma sto sentendo spesso il nome di Tremonti...
> 
> Ma in quale caso andrebbe lui all' economia?
> Anche con Meloni?


solo con Meloni, si è candidato un mese fa alla Camera nel collegio di Milano con FDI


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Tutti al mare al sud, forse evitiamo percentuali bulgare per i 5S. 
E fulmini sulla Toscana, PD in fiamme


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> solo con Meloni, si è candidato un mese fa alla Camera nel collegio di Milano con FDI


Mai una goia, a me Tremonti non piace un granché se devo dirla tutta.

Ha avuto diverse occasioni ed è spesso stato dannoso.

Sopratutto mentalmente mi pare un pò strambo, seppur dotato di cultura e conoscenza

Quello economico, è l' unico Ministero di cui m'importa


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

spettacolare Mario, picconate sui denti di Conte
non pensavo perchè di solito quando si ospita qualcuno i conduttori abbassano le orecchie

sta facendo figuracce Conte

ancora la balla degli aiuti e del modello speranza per tutto l'Occidente etc

se viene rimandata questa intervista domani perde metà dei voti


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Settembre 2022)

Niente voto per me. Votai solo l'ultimo governo berlusconi. Nel 2013 stavo per votare 5 stelle salvo poi rinunciare perché avevo già capito in anticipo certe cosucce e certi rapporti segreti. Se proprio fossi costretto voterei per italia sovrana e popolare ma tifo per record di astensionismo, l'unico partito che può far cadere il sistema.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

altro autogoal che sta dicendo sul reddito

"2/3 assistenza e 1/3 abili al lavoro.

Le politiche attive sul lavoro non si possono risolvere dall'oggi al domani"

ammette che sapessero sarebbe stato solo un sussidio e non per far lavorare le persone
i sussidi di povertà esistevano già, tutto fumo negli occhi
questo nasce per far lavorare le persone


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

Conte:

"Non mi siederò più con Letta a parlare di collaborazione.

Con il Pd senza di lui in futuro vedremo"


magari si candida lui alle prossime primarie pd, come voleva fare grillo ai tempi di bersani


----------



## Sam (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutti al mare al sud, forse evitiamo percentuali bulgare per i 5S.
> E fulmini sulla Toscana, PD in fiamme


Ottimo. Piove a Bergamo.
Mi hai dato il pretesto per non andare a fare scheda nulla. Posso starmene a casa e fare astensionismo.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

oggi avete visto l'intervista RAI di damilano (imbarazzante) al francese Henry Levy ?

la notizia non è solo che se ne freghi del voto popolare
questa persona da anni gira documentari per la parte peggiore ucraina, ha dato soldi per la rivoluzione arancione, è amico personale dell'ex premier tymoshenko
figuracce anche in Libia dove non può neanche più mettere piede

la cosa che mi fa sorridere è che in Francia ormai è una macchietta, mentre in Italia viene nelle trasmissioni o ci sono i titoloni di Repubblica

pensate se nella settimana delle elezioni francesi un filosofo italiano potesse andare nel primo canale statale francese a dire che non bisogna rispettare il voto popolare dei cittadini francesi
e il conduttore a godere per il pericolo fascista


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2022)

Una goduta unica questo video, finalmente, lo attendevo da mesi.

EDIT:
_@Raryof attento ai link. Per questa volta ho messo a posto io._



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572195760988372993


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi avete visto l'intervista RAI di damilano (imbarazzante) al francese Henry Levy ?
> 
> *la notizia non è solo che se ne freghi del voto popolare
> questa persona da anni gira documentari per la parte peggiore ucraina, ha dato soldi per la rivoluzione arancione, è amico personale dell'ex premier tymoshenko
> ...


E guarda un po’, è un giudeo sionista.
Che strana coincidenza.


----------



## Controcorrente (21 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Una goduta unica questo video, finalmente, lo attendevo da mesi.


Certo… un giornalista dovrebbe essere naturale sul più squallido accadimento storico del dopoguerra per non infastidire il complottista di turno. Chiaramente non basta nemmeno la cronaca di guerra per far capire che ogni ricostruzione che arriva da fonte russa è pura fantasia e follia..


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Certo… un giornalista dovrebbe essere naturale sul più squallido accadimento storico del dopoguerra per non infastidire il complottista di turno. Chiaramente non basta nemmeno la cronaca di guerra per far capire che ogni ricostruzione che arriva da fonte russa è pura fantasia e follia..


Il più squallido dal dopoguerra, certo.
Mica è come la Corea, il Vietnam, due volte l’Iraq, l’Afghanistan, il Nord Africa, la Siria, la Jugoslavia, il sostegno ai macellai sudamericani come Videla ecc. Chiaramente la più squallida è la questione dell’Ucraina, ma solo dal 2022. I massacri in Donbass dal 2014 non contano, perché era esportazione della democrazia e dei valori dell’Occidente™.

È tutto un complotto, chiaramente.


----------



## Controcorrente (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il più squallido dal dopoguerra, certo.
> Mica è come la Corea, il Vietnam, due volte l’Iraq, l’Afghanistan, il Nord Africa, la Siria, la Jugoslavia, il sostegno ai macellai sudamericani come Videla ecc. Chiaramente la più squallida è la questione dell’Ucraina, ma solo dal 2022. I massacri in Donbass dal 2014 non contano, perché era esportazione della democrazia e dei valori dell’Occidente™.
> 
> È tutto un complotto, chiaramente.



Tranquillo, sei liberissimo di pensare che in Ucraina la situazione fosse come in Afghanistan e Iraq e non vedere nessuna differenza. Lascia per cortesia al resto del mondo civile la propria idea.

P.s. su una cosa sono d’accordo con te, il tutto inizia nel 2014 e da quel momento la Russia ha superato il limite della civiltà, non da adesso.

Immagino sarete anche fans del meraviglioso e iper democratico referendum via posta durante un’occupazione militare giusto?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Una goduta unica questo video, finalmente, lo attendevo da mesi.


Grandissimo Toscano! Vespa in difficoltà come mai prima d'ora  .


----------



## Controcorrente (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Toscano! Vespa in difficoltà come mai prima d'ora  .


A me sembrava più compatirlo, come avrei fatto anche io, forse nemmeno replicando.
Sarebbe stato meglio un “Si si, ok, va bene piccolo, Putin è bravo e sta liberando il mondo dai cattivoni”.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, sei liberissimo di pensare che in Ucraina la situazione fosse come in Afghanistan e Iraq e non vedere nessuna differenza.


Infatti, hai ragione. Era diverso. Quelle in effetti erano truffe vere e proprie ai danni della sovranità.
Guerre d’aggressione, secondo i termini dell’ONU.
In Iraq c’erano le fantomatiche armi di distruzione di massa.
E in Afghanistan c’erano i talebani, che al potere ci sono arrivati perché gli stessi USA li hanno finanziati ai tempi della guerra contro l’URSS.
Per non parlare dei terroristi di Al Qaeda, che però erano finanziati dall’Arabia Saudita e si trovavano in Pakistan.
Però stranamente la guerra a questi ultimi due paesi non si è fatta. Forse perché altamente democratici e rispettosi dei diritti umani.

Sarà sicuramente anche per quello che Rumsfeld, con la complicità della Rice e Bush, disse a Clarke di voler attribuire l’attentato dell’11 Settembre a Saddam Hussein.
Dichiarazioni poi convalidate dalla Commissione 9/11.

Ma saranno stati complottisti anche loro, sicuramente.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Lascia per cortesia al resto del mondo civile la propria idea.


Per me puoi rimanere di tutte le idee che ti pare.
Basta che le panzane non le spacci per verità oggettive, perché tolte le teorie da _Mulino che Vorrei_, la realtà dice l’opposto di quello che affermi.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> P.s. su una cosa sono d’accordo con te, il tutto inizia nel 2014 e da quel momento la Russia ha superato il limite della civiltà, non da adesso.


Infatti in Donbass erano i russi che ammazzavano gli ucraini, mica il contrario.



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Immagino sarete anche fans del meraviglioso e iper democratico referendum via posta durante un’occupazione militare giusto?


Ma come, lo fanno anche negli USA, il vostro paese prediletto, al punto che il rimbambito alla Casa Bianca lo hanno eletto con le truffe sui voti per posta, e adesso ne fate un dramma?

Anche qui, due pesi e due misure?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

*Dopo Conte, anche Salvini si "pente". A Oggi è un altro giorno su Rai 1, il leader della Lega ha dichiarato: "Se tornassi indietro direi no al green pass e all'obbligo vaccinale".*


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo Conte, anche Salvini si "pente". A Oggi è un altro giorno su Rai 1, il leader della Lega ha dichiarato: "Se tornassi indietro direi no al green pass e all'obbligo vaccinale".*



Che dire. Niente, che vuoi dire.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo Conte, anche Salvini si "pente". A Oggi è un altro giorno su Rai 1, il leader della Lega ha dichiarato: "Se tornassi indietro direi no al green pass e all'obbligo vaccinale".*


Adesso ci pensano, e magari qualche fesso gli crede pure. Una pietra ben stretta al collo e un bel tuffo nel primo fiume dovrebbero fare entrambi, un po' tutti a dire il vero


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo Conte, anche Salvini si "pente". A Oggi è un altro giorno su Rai 1, il leader della Lega ha dichiarato: "Se tornassi indietro direi no al green pass e all'obbligo vaccinale".*


E diresti Sì a Val Soia.

Ma vai a cag4re, insieme a chi ancora ti dà il voto. Parassita opportunista, come il tuo partito più ladro dei meridionali che ti divertivi ad insultare.
Ti manderei in Tanzania, dove il tuo padrone Bossi faceva affari. Ma solo per farvi correre nella Savana inseguiti dai leoni.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

*Salvini:*

*"Faremo referendum per addio benzina e diesel dal 2035 che ha deciso Bruxelles.*

*Lo decidano gli operai e gli italiani"*


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo Conte, anche Salvini si "pente". A Oggi è un altro giorno su Rai 1, il leader della Lega ha dichiarato: "Se tornassi indietro direi no al green pass e all'obbligo vaccinale".*


il capitano...dei boccaloni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

*The Guardian elegge il successore di Letta: Elly Schlein.

"Il futuro del PD, astro nascente della politica italiana."*


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian elegge il successore di Letta: Elly Schlein.
> 
> "Il futuro del PD, astro nascente della politica italiana."*


E chi è? Non sembra italiano. Mi spiace. I nostri politici per quanto schifo facciano almeno devono essere italiani. Mettere uno straniero tanto vale farci diventare ufficialmente Colonia USA con Governatore scelto da Washington e non più votato. Grazie.

Ho visto ora: solo il PD poteva buttare in mezzo una tizia nata a Lugano.  Ora li vanno a prendere direttamente all'estero.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian elegge il successore di Letta: Elly Schlein.
> 
> "Il futuro del PD, astro nascente della politica italiana."*



Và che roba. La sorella gemella di Di Maria della juve. Mi tromberei più volentieri lui, guarda.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E chi è? Non sembra italiano. Mi spiace. I nostri politici per quanto schifo facciano almeno devono essere italiani. Mettere uno straniero tanto vale farci diventare ufficialmente Colonia USA con Governatore scelto da Washington e non più votato. Grazie.
> 
> Ho visto ora: solo il PD poteva buttare in mezzo una tizia nata a Lugano.  Ora li vanno a prendere direttamente all'estero.


è proprio quel che chiedi cittadinanza statunitense, fluid, origini ebraiche . Er mejo der mejo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è proprio quel che chiedi cittadinanza statunitense, fluid, origini ebraiche . Er mejo der mejo



Troppo bianca però. Si deve abbronzare un po' di più


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bho la meloni.. c'è disperazione allo stato puro
> 
> Non bastasse lei
> ci sono sempre gli stessi nomi per i ministri
> ...


Penso che un buon 50% degli elettori di fdi non pensa e non sa qual è la probabile squadra di governo in arrivo, vede e pensa solo a Meloni



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiarite una cosa, non sono super informatissimo come molti, ma sto sentendo spesso il nome di Tremonti...
> 
> Ma in quale caso andrebbe lui all' economia?
> Anche con Meloni?


Sì, con Meloni.

Meloni ha candidato Tremonti, La Russa, Rotondi, Fitto, Brambilla, Urso, Roccella, Augello, Musumeci, Santanché.

La Lega candida Calderoli, Bossi, Laura Ravetto.

Forza Italia candida Romano, Bernini, Prestigiacomo, Miccichè, Stefania Craxi


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sì, con Meloni.
> 
> Meloni ha candidato Tremonti, La Russa, Rotondi, Fitto, Brambilla, Urso, Roccella, Augello, Musumeci, Santanché.


Se vado a votare voto Meloni, SE vado, domenica ho un impegno, con sta fesseria di non fare anche il lunedi mi incasina l' esistenza.

Però sta succedendo quello che temevo qualche settimana fa: per me lei è migliorata molto ultimamente, prima era a livelli Salvini in apparenza, ma si è circondata di LETTERALMENTE incapaci.

Ignazio ( Benito) La Russa, Santanchè, Tremonti .. se non fosse una cosa seria ci sarebbe da piangere


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vado a votare voto Meloni, SE vado, domenica ho un impegno, con sta fesseria di non fare anche il lunedi mi incasina l' esistenza.
> 
> Però sta succedendo quello che temevo qualche settimana fa: per me lei è migliorata molto ultimamente, prima era a livelli Salvini in apparenza, ma si è circondata di LETTERALMENTE incapaci.
> 
> Ignazio ( Benito) La Russa, Santanchè, Tremonti .. se non fosse una cosa seria ci sarebbe da piangere


E' per un analogo motivo che tanti in Sicilia non votarono Musumeci. 
Perché era ok Musumeci (per chi lo stima), ma di fatto completamente assediato da incapaci o peggio gente "poco pulita".

Spoiler non necessario: poi vinse comunque Musumeci, dato che come detto almeno la metà degli elettori conosce solo i nomi grossi, come chi guarda il calcio sporadicamente e conosce solo Messi e Ronaldo.

Di conseguenza vincerà a mani basse Meloni, e ministri e vari parlamentari saranno quegli zombie, ovvero lo stesso dream team berlusconiano del 2011 invecchiato di 11 anni.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

*I consigli di Pregliasco:*

*"Igienizzate bene la matita prima di votare. 
Il covid è ancora con noi e può diffondersi domenica.*

*Consiglio di recarsi a mattina presto"


 *


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> E' per un analogo motivo che tanti in Sicilia non votarono Musumeci.
> Perché era ok Musumeci (per chi lo stima), ma di fatto completamente assediato da incapaci o peggio gente "poco pulita".
> 
> Spoiler non necessario: poi vinse comunque Musumeci, dato che come detto almeno la metà degli elettori conosce solo i nomi grossi, come chi guarda il calcio sporadicamente e conosce solo Messi e Ronaldo.
> ...


Ma non è vero, in lega e fdi c'è tanta gente giovane o comunque intorno ai 50 anni decisamente preparata. E per me se uno è competente può avere anche 80 anni ma merita di fare il ministro


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2022)

MIE PREVISIONI
FDI 24
PD 22
M5S 16
LEGA 12
TERZO POLO 8
FI 7
AVS 4

Altri partiti sotto lo sbarramento, italexit se la gioca all ultimo voto


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2022)

*Romano La Russa, assessore di Fratelli d'Italia, è stato ripreso mentre fa il saluto fascista al funerale di Alberto Stabilini, noto esponente dell'estrema destra milanese.*
*FDI si difende dicendo che in realtà invitava gli altri a non farlo.
*
*Nel frattempo, sempre FDI ha sospeso Calogeno Pisano, coordinatore provinciale di Agrigento di FDI e candidato alle prossime elezioni, noto per aver scritto in passato parole pro Hitler.
Decisive sono state le proteste della comunità ebraica di Roma.*


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo, sempre FDI ha sospeso Calogeno Pisano, coordinatore provinciale di Agrigento di FDI e candidato alle prossime elezioni, noto per aver scritto in passato parole pro Hitler.
> Decisive sono state le proteste della comunità ebraica di Roma.*


Dhà, erano pronti pure a dargli la promozione portandolo in Parlamento.
Molto furbi anche questi di fratelli d'Italia. 
Meno male per loro che c'è l'esponente Giorgia che copre tutto e mediaticamente fagocita il fango in cui è inzuppata.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Romano La Russa, assessore di Fratelli d'Italia, è stato ripreso mentre fa il saluto fascista al funerale di Alberto Stabilini, noto esponente dell'estrema destra milanese.*
> *FDI si difende dicendo che in realtà invitava gli altri a non farlo.*
> 
> *Nel frattempo, sempre FDI ha sospeso Calogeno Pisano, coordinatore provinciale di Agrigento di FDI e candidato alle prossime elezioni, noto per aver scritto in passato parole pro Hitler.
> Decisive sono state le proteste della comunità ebraica di Roma.*


Di queste scemenze la gente se ne frega. Chi ha deciso di votare la Meloni, voterà lei. Speriamo che domenica notte arrivi presto, mi sono rotto di tutte queste sceneggiate.


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, in lega e fdi c'è tanta gente giovane o comunque intorno ai 50 anni decisamente preparata. E per me se uno è competente può avere anche 80 anni ma merita di fare il ministro


Non si parlava dell'età; lo stesso Musumeci non è proprio di primo pelo, ma non per questo considerato meno valido di un giovane. Appunto il problema non era lui.

Il discorso era sulla squadra di governo che un frontman porta con sé, spesso ignorata dagli elettori (ma non dagli addetti ai lavori, vedi Matterella che mise il veto su Savona ministro dell'economia, ministero che ovviamente ha un ruolo enorme e andrebbe un minimo considerato)


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I consigli di Pregliasco:*
> 
> *"Igienizzate bene la matita prima di votare.
> Il covid è ancora con noi e può diffondersi domenica.*
> ...


Eh, finito mediaticamente il Covid hanno paura di tornare nell'anonimato come prima del covid. I Virologhi star...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I consigli di Pregliasco:*
> 
> *"Igienizzate bene la matita prima di votare.
> Il covid è ancora con noi e può diffondersi domenica.*
> ...



Ficcatela su per il c... la matita igienizzata...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> MIE PREVISIONI
> FDI 24
> PD 22
> M5S 16
> ...



PD sotto il 20, il 5S lo sta cannibalizzando al sud.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Settembre 2022)

come già detto, voterò Vita , perchè mi fido ciecamente, e a ragione, di 3V.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, sei liberissimo di pensare che in Ucraina la situazione fosse come in Afghanistan e Iraq e non vedere nessuna differenza. Lascia per cortesia al resto del mondo civile la propria idea.
> 
> P.s. su una cosa sono d’accordo con te, il tutto inizia nel 2014 e da quel momento la Russia ha superato il limite della civiltà, non da adesso.
> 
> Immagino sarete anche fans del meraviglioso e iper democratico referendum via posta durante un’occupazione militare giusto?


Al resto del mondo civile?
Ne sei veramente convinto?
comunque mi spiazza di più quel civile !
Poveretto quello che morirà in America
per averci avvisato di quello che stavano facendo a noi
e altri stati con la loro civiltà..

Poveretto davvero Assange


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> PD sotto il 20, il 5S lo sta cannibalizzando al sud.


Credo prenderà il 17/18% non di più


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> PD sotto il 20, il 5S lo sta cannibalizzando al sud.


Sempre troppo.
Il valore corretto dovrebbe essere tra -1 e 1 come il seno e il coseno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Altro rebus per i sondaggi clandestini di Bidimedia... postano la formazione dell'italia con 26 giocatori 

FDI al 26%.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altro rebus per i sondaggi clandestini di Bidimedia... postano la formazione dell'italia con 26 giocatori
> 
> FDI al 26%.


Ha preso altri punti o li ha persi? Era 24% l'ultimo ufficiale?


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> PD sotto il 20, il 5S lo sta cannibalizzando al sud.


Vero, ma il m5s sta pescando molto anche dal astensione.. ed il pd ha una fascia del 20% abbondante che va sempre a votarlo ad ogni elezioni


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> come già detto, voterò Vita , perchè mi fido ciecamente, e a ragione, di 3V.


Prenderanno, forse forse, lo 0.3%
Partitino minuscolo e conosciuti da nessuno se non da gente di quell'area.. oltretutto ci sono già vari partitini con idee simili ben più conosciuti


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

*Bonino annuncia da Mentana: "Una battaglia che farò? La legalizzazione della cannabis".*


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Trovo scandaloso che dopo la gestione pandemica di M5S+PD questi due partiti prendano il 36%

Per quanto uno possa avere la bandiera della sinistra a casa il fallimento dei due partiti è evidente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha preso altri punti o li ha persi? Era 24% l'ultimo ufficiale?



Ha acquisito un punto o due, ma dovrebbe averli persi la Lega. La somma alla fine è sempre quella.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha acquisito un punto o due, ma dovrebbe averli persi la Lega. La somma alla fine è sempre quella.


Quindi più parlamentari di FdI e meno della Lega. Speriamo che si possa fare un Governo, l'ennesimo tecnico dopo 11 anni di governi tecnici con CSX o Governi di larghe intese anche no. E' tempo che un governo eletto abbia la maggioranza e governi.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino annuncia da Mentana: "Una battaglia che farò? La legalizzazione della cannabis".*



E ti credo, con gli itagliani in botta piena da droghe si può fare quello che ti pare.

Che maledetta pure questa, io vorrei avere tra le mani chi la vota, 'sta criminale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian elegge il successore di Letta: Elly Schlein.
> 
> "Il futuro del PD, astro nascente della politica italiana."*



Non sapevo manco chi fosse, sono andata a cercarla e solo a vederla mette paura. Sembra una di quella pazze invasate femministe che vanno tanto ora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non sapevo manco chi fosse, sono andata a cercarla e solo a vederla mette paura. Sembra una di quella pazze invasate femministe che vanno tanto ora



Togli il sembra.

Tra l'altro fedelissima di Bonaccini, che sta per fare le scarpe a Letta, quindi il grande salto è probabile.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi più parlamentari di FdI e meno della Lega. Speriamo che si possa fare un Governo, l'ennesimo tecnico dopo 11 anni di governi tecnici con CSX o Governi di larghe intese anche no*. E' tempo che un governo eletto abbia la maggioranza e governi.*




Meglio non farsi troppe illusioni. Qualsiasi Governo non potrà fare molto in una situazione disastrosa come quella attuale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Togli il sembra.
> 
> Tra l'altro fedelissima di Bonaccini, che sta per fare le scarpe a Letta, quindi il grande salto è probabile.



Se denuncia per molestie Bonaccini le do il voto magari.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non sapevo manco chi fosse, sono andata a cercarla e solo a vederla mette paura. Sembra una di quella pazze invasate femministe che vanno tanto ora





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Togli il sembra.
> 
> Tra l'altro fedelissima di Bonaccini, che sta per fare le scarpe a Letta, quindi il grande salto è probabile.



È pure bisessuale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È pure bisessuale




Ormai sono veramente dei meme viventi. Basta guardarli in faccia per sapere tutto di loro senza neanche perdere tempo a cercare informazioni.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio non farsi troppe illusioni. Qualsiasi Governo non potrà fare molto in una situazione disastrosa come quella attuale.


Lo so, ma dopo 11 anni di governi non votati mi so anche stufato, che dici?  altrimenti possiamo togliere il voto e decidono direttamente loro chi mettere come PdC e come Ministri


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *The Guardian elegge il successore di Letta: Elly Schlein.
> 
> "Il futuro del PD, astro nascente della politica italiana."*


Da Wikipedia


Personal life​*Schlein's father is **Jewish*; her uncle was Italian Socialist politician Agostino Viviani. She is bisexual.

@admin, non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Da Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Personal life​*Schlein's father is **Jewish*; her uncle was Italian Socialist politician Agostino Viviani. She is bisexual.
> ...


premio statista 2027?


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> premio statista 2027?


D’obbligo. Ha pure il naso semitico.
È praticamente perfetta.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino annuncia da Mentana: "Una battaglia che farò? La legalizzazione della cannabis".*


con tutte le sciagure che ci appioppano ogni anno, quasi quasi inizio a fumare pure io


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

C'è un tam tam generale da ambienti grillini che i cinque stelle abbiano superato il PD.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un tam tam generale da ambienti grillini che i cinque stelle abbiano superato il PD.


e allora non si può incolpare la sola Sicilia di ciò


----------



## Devil man (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È pure bisessuale


a me sembra un trans..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un tam tam generale da ambienti grillini che i cinque stelle abbiano superato il PD.


Conte sta facendo una bella campagna, è bravo.

Ieri gli hanno scatenato contro un vergognoso Sallusti, provavo davvero imbarazzo, una trashata.

Probabilmente ha fatto guadagnare al M5S almeno lo 0,1 % di voti in più con quel cringissimo modo di attaccare Conte

Però c è da dire che quasi nessun politico si presenta contro giornalisti invasati, quindi bravo Conte.

Io comunque non lo voterei, ha già dato, tocca ad altri adesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conte sta facendo una bella campagna, è bravo.
> 
> Ieri gli hanno scatenato contro un vergognoso Sallusti, provavo davvero imbarazzo, una trashata.
> 
> ...



A prescindere dal mio odio estremo per Conte, Sallusti è un cretin.o e fa solo il bene degli avversari.

E' nervoso perché alcuni sondaggi clandestini danno il Berlusca al 5%.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal mio odio estremo per Conte, Sallusti è un cretin.o e fa solo il bene degli avversari.
> 
> E' nervoso perché alcuni sondaggi clandestini danno il Berlusca al 5%.


Probabile, ha appena dato dell' IM**CILLE ad Emiliano in diretta Tv


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A prescindere dal mio odio estremo per Conte, Sallusti è un cretin.o e fa solo il bene degli avversari.
> 
> E' nervoso perché alcuni sondaggi clandestini danno il Berlusca al 5%.


Sempre detto che FI prenderà una tranvata storica. Sono anni che in Campania, che era uno dei suoi feudi migliori, fa percentuali misere, tipo a Caserta dove ha fatto il 2% e ha fatto perdere Zinzi contro il sindaco in carica.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non sapevo manco chi fosse, sono andata a cercarla e solo a vederla mette paura. Sembra una di quella pazze invasate femministe che vanno tanto ora



Madonna che cesso a pedali. Tra l'altro ci sono già diversi articoli celebrativi:"Ha già fatto coming outhhh"1!1!1!!!!1!

E ti credo, chi se la tromba una così?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conte sta facendo una bella campagna, è bravo.
> 
> Ieri gli hanno scatenato contro un vergognoso Sallusti, provavo davvero imbarazzo, una trashata.
> 
> ...


Il M5S deve ringraziare parecchio le testate di destra, compresa Rete 4, in particolare Del Debbio. Meritano tutti gli insulti i grillini, sono il primo a dirlo, ma questi assalti mediatici fatti in realtà solo per non attaccare il vero colpevole (Draghi) non fanno altro che favorirli. I 5 stelle se li vuoi indebolire li devi ignorare e basta.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Bel video di Red Ronnie che ci mostra dei lati inediti (e teneri) di Sara Cunial e Davide Barillari di Vita, che gli fanno visita a casa.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna che cesso a pedali. Tra l'altro ci sono già diversi articoli celebrativi:"Ha già fatto coming outhhh"1!1!1!!!!1!
> 
> E ti credo, chi se la tromba una così?


Fidati che se diventa il prossimo capo del PD, alle prossime elezioni vince sicuramente. Poi diventeremo come gli USA, arriverà la cancel culture anche qui.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Altro video di Red Ronnie su Vita.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fidati che se diventa il prossimo capo del PD, alle prossime elezioni vince sicuramente. Poi diventeremo come gli USA, arriverà la cancel culture anche qui.


Le prossime elezioni le vincerà il M5S se sguinzagliano Di Battista. Sono strasicuro.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fidati che se diventa il prossimo capo del PD, alle prossime elezioni vince sicuramente. Poi diventeremo come gli USA, arriverà la cancel culture anche qui.


le statue italiane si stan toccando le balle


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Se veramente il M5S fa il botto al sud, si candida ad essere praticamente la Lega Sud. E non è una bella notizia. A questo punto dividiamo l'Italia e facciamo prima. Il sud è sempre il gabinetto dell'Italia, dove i politicanti vengono a fare le promesse più becere per prendersi il botto di voti e poi lasciare la gente sola. Anzi, forse con il M5S certi hanno visto veramente il paradiso, ma chiaramente non è il modo di fare politica che mi piace moralmente.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Fidati che se diventa il prossimo capo del PD, alle prossime elezioni vince sicuramente. Poi diventeremo come gli USA, arriverà la cancel culture anche qui.



Una così non credo possa avere un gran seguito in Italia. Soprattutto se è portatrice sana di tutte le follie piddine. Il popolo italiano si è instupidito a livelli estremi e si è appecorato al padronato. Ma non credo fino a questo punto. O meglio, non voglio crederci.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> le statue italiane si stan toccando le balle


Dipende dalle statue  ci sono statue bellissime di grandi Geni dell'arte che hanno velata ambiguità. Sicuramente saranno distrutti i simboli della Roma Imperiale pre-cristiana. In quanto "schiavista e calpestatrice dei diritti umani". Per fortuna il Colosseo è nel patrimonio UNESCO altrimenti lo tirerebbero giù i fanatici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

La cancel culture è molto americana, ma con questa comunque vengono promosse al 100% leggi sugli assorbenti o altre minchiate femministe.

Ho appena visto una pubblicità di una cicciona che sanguina nel letto, da vomitare la cena.
Dio santo, ma come si fa.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Una così non credo possa avere un gran seguito in Italia. Soprattutto se è portatrice sana di tutte le follie piddine. Il popolo italiano si è instupidito a livelli estremi e si è appecorato al padronato. *Ma non credo fino a questo punto. O meglio, non voglio crederci.*


Aspetta il primo governo del PD che riesca a mettere nelle elementari il canto Bella Ciao la mattina come proposto già in questa legislatura e vedrai come l'indottrinamento può assumere forme nuove.

Per quanto riguarda la frase in neretto: stai parlando in un elettorato che dopo i danni di Conte+Draghi vede la Meloni come pericolo per la "Libertà e Democrazia" in quanto "Fascista" e porterà il duo PD+M5S al 36% (per fortuna non sono alleati). Altrove in due non sarebbero arrivati al 10% dopo lo scempio di questi ultimi due anni.


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La cancel culture è molto americana, ma con questa comunque vengono promosse al 100% leggi sugli assorbenti o altre minchiate femministe.
> 
> Ho appena visto una pubblicità di una cicciona che sanguina nel letto, da vomitare la cena.
> Dio santo, ma come si fa.


Stiamo raggiungendo picchi altissimi. Sorprendente.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Aspetta il primo governo del PD che riesca a mettere nelle elementari il canto Bella Ciao la mattina come proposto già in questa legislatura e vedrai come l'indottrinamento può assumere forme nuove.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la frase in neretto: stai parlando in un elettorato che dopo i danni di Conte+Draghi vede la Meloni come pericolo per la "Libertà e Democrazia" in quanto "Fascista" e porterà il duo PD+M5S al 36% (per fortuna non sono alleati). Altrove in due non sarebbero arrivati al 10% dopo lo scempio di questi ultimi due anni.


Il prossimo leader PD sarà Bonaccini, lui stesso è sicuro infatti si è preso il nuovo manager della comunicazione per una futura campagna elettorale. Poi metti pure che ci sarà concorrenza alle prossime primarie e dubito che tra gli stessi elettori del partito questa qui possa avere più consensi del pompatissimo governatore dell'Emilia Romagna.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un tam tam generale da ambienti grillini che i cinque stelle abbiano superato il PD.


5S sopra al 15%? Se fosse vero, l’Italia si meriterebbe la Troika il 26 settembre, altro che Draghi.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> 5S sopra al 15%? Se si l’Italia si merita la Troika il 26 settembre, altro che Draghi.


A me invece sembra pure poco, per un partito che ti da il reddito di cittadinanza.

Renzi con soli 80 euro aveva fatto il pieno


----------



## Mika (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il prossimo leader PD sarà Bonaccini, lui stesso è sicuro infatti si è preso il nuovo manager della comunicazione per una futura campagna elettorale. Poi metti pure che ci sarà concorrenza alle prossime primarie e dubito che tra gli stessi elettori del partito questa qui possa avere più consensi del pompatissimo governatore dell'Emilia Romagna.


Nelle ultime primarie si sono imbrogliati tra loro nello scontro Letta-Renzi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il M5S deve ringraziare parecchio le testate di destra, compresa Rete 4, in particolare Del Debbio. Meritano tutti gli insulti i grillini, sono il primo a dirlo, ma questi assalti mediatici fatti in realtà solo per non attaccare il vero colpevole (Draghi) non fanno altro che favorirli. I 5 stelle se li vuoi indebolire li devi ignorare e basta.



Si, son dei veri fessi, tutta la campagna contro il rdc in pratica ha regalato milioni di voti ai 5 stelle. Che rincoglioniti. Bastava restare ambigui e quant'altro e poi quando vai al governo fai quello che ti pare, così invece se lo sono messi nel sedere da soli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me invece sembra pure poco, per un partito che ti da il reddito di cittadinanza.
> 
> Renzi con soli 80 euro aveva fatto il pieno



La platea degli 80 euro era molto, ma molto più ampia di quella del reddito.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Prenderanno, forse forse, lo 0.3%
> Partitino minuscolo e conosciuti da nessuno se non da gente di quell'area.. oltretutto ci sono già vari partitini con idee simili ben più conosciuti


non mi interessa quanti voti prendono, mi interessa che identificano il mio modo di vedere la comunità.
riguardo la similitudine, è solo di facciata, se vai a indagare meglio, trovi molte incoerenze .


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

Ecco cos'ha prodotto la visita di Letta in Germania 

Titolo: "La donna più pericolosa d'Europa"
Sottotitolo: "La postfascista Giorgia Meloni può vincere le elezioni in Italia con l'aiuto degli amici di Putin - Questo avrebbe conseguenze estreme per noi"


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Settembre 2022)

finchè la gente continua a votare i soliti ****** ( metto io gli asterischi )


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2022)

Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
Senza parole

PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
> Senza parole
> 
> PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


Degrado! Comunque elettori di cdx non disperate, Lega e FI temono il M5S e un possibile botto loro li costringerebbe a rimanere attaccati con l'attack alla Meloni.


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
> Senza parole
> 
> PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


Beh ormai hanno il voto delle famiglie che hanno il reddito. Basta contare quelli e si sa quanti voti avranno. In Francia c'è il reddito come in altri paesi ma nessun partito ha questo vantaggio.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ecco cos'ha prodotto la visita di Letta in Germania
> 
> Titolo: "La donna più pericolosa d'Europa"
> Sottotitolo: "La postfascista Giorgia Meloni può vincere le elezioni in Italia con l'aiuto degli amici di Putin - Questo avrebbe conseguenze estreme per noi"



L'avranno pure fotoshoppata per mettergli il grugno da nazista durissima e spietata.

Ovviamente il PdR gode, invece di invocare una crisi diplomatica, viste 'ste oscenità dall'estero.

Hai capito, parlano quelli della Merkel e della Vonderkulen. Che maiali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Degrado! Comunque elettori di cdx non disperate, Lega e FI temono il M5S e un possibile botto loro li costringerebbe a rimanere attaccati con l'attack alla Meloni.



Il problema è che se la lega è ben sotto il 10, e berlusconi al 5 (i rumor corrono...), il governo di CDX neanche inizia.
Draghi torna dall'america il 26 con già il secondo mandato in mano, scommetto già da mattarella il 27.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'avranno pure fotoshoppata per mettergli il grugno da nazista durissima e spietata.
> 
> Ovviamente il PdR gode, invece di invocare una crisi diplomatica, viste 'ste oscenità dall'estero.
> 
> Hai capito, parlano quelli della Merkel e della Vonderkulen. Che maiali.


In effetti assomiglia alla copertina del libro di Volker Ullrich. Mancano solo i baffetti


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Permettetemi un ragionamento: la Meloni probabilmente sarà primo partito perchè prenderà voti al centro e al nord. Ma di conseguenza, ruberà parecchio alla Lega. FI prenderà una tranvata storica. Paragone se entra in parlamento ruberà a Lega e forse anche a M5S nonostante un loro possibile botto. Siamo sicuri che il centrodestra avrà la maggioranza? Io sono sempre stato perplesso a riguardo ed in questi ultimi giorni ancora di più.


----------



## ARKANA (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
> Senza parole
> 
> PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


Onestamente il 20% mi sembra un pò troppo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Permettetemi un ragionamento: la Meloni probabilmente sarà primo partito perchè prenderà voti al centro e al nord. Ma di conseguenza, ruberà parecchio alla Lega. FI prenderà una tranvata storica. Paragone se entra in parlamento ruberà a Lega e forse anche a M5S nonostante un loro possibile botto. Siamo sicuri che il centrodestra avrà la maggioranza? Io sono sempre stato perplesso a riguardo ed in questi ultimi giorni ancora di più.



Il CDX avrà la maggioranza, ma dipende che tipo di maggioranza. La soglia è 41-42%. Sotto il 42%, pur con la maggioranza, Mattarella rifà il governo Draghi (tutti tranne meloni).


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se la lega è sotto il 10, e berlusconi sotto il 5 (i rumor corrono...), il governo di CDX neanche inizia.



Io ci spero.

C'è bisogno di un altro po' di degrado CSX per arrivare alla catastrofe definitiva.

Il CDX (-Lega, -Berlusca) che governa adesso credo si farebbe solo del male (se ha intenzioni serie).


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se la lega è ben sotto il 10, e berlusconi al 5 (i rumor corrono...), il governo di CDX neanche inizia.


Beh, qui dentro erano tutti sicuri. Io lo dicevo che i sondaggi erano strapompati, da quando cadde Draghi...Attenzione ai due bomba, per me se la Meloni deve fare il governo con quelli, meglio che si faccia da parte e si facciano il governo tra loro.

La mia previsione è maggioranza trash di breve durata con cdx e terzo polo. Auguri, se andrà così...Sarà la risurrezione completa del M5S e di Travaglio che si scatenerà riempendo il sito del Fatto del video di Salvini che, nel 2019 in parlamento, diceva "auguri" ai grillini che a governare con Renzi e la Boschi.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il CDX avrà la maggioranza, ma dipende che tipo di maggioranza. La soglia è 41-42%. Sotto il 42%, pur con la maggioranza, Mattarella rifà il governo Draghi (tutti tranne meloni).


Per me placheranno gli animi con maggioranza trash con Renzi e Calenda e poi, quando gli animi bollenti si placheranno, ricade il governo e di nuovo tecnici.


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

Da anni mi domando come faccia il PD a prendere tutti sti voti. Spero sempre nel tracollo al 8 10 per cento che non arriva mai. Fi e crollato loro no. Speriamo sia la volta buona...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il CDX avrà la maggioranza, ma dipende che tipo di maggioranza. La soglia è 41-42%. Sotto il 42%, pur con la maggioranza, Mattarella rifà il governo Draghi (tutti tranne meloni).


Sì, ovviamente intendevo maggioranza per governare. Il 40% non basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh, qui dentro erano tutti sicuri. Io lo dicevo che i sondaggi erano strapompati, da quando cadde Draghi...Attenzione ai due bomba, per me se la Meloni deve fare il governo con quelli, meglio che si faccia da parte e si facciano il governo tra loro.
> 
> La mia previsione è maggioranza trash di breve durata con cdx e terzo polo. Auguri, se andrà così...Sarà la risurrezione completa del M5S e di Travaglio che si scatenerà riempendo il sito del Fatto del video di Salvini che, nel 2019 in parlamento, diceva "auguri" ai grillini che a governare con Renzi e la Boschi.



Non ci sarà nessun governo Meloni con i Bomba, Fabri. Scordati questa cosa.

O sarà governo di CDX, o governo Draghi bis tutti assieme tranne Meloni e Paragone.
Letta sarà defenestrato, ci sarà un nuovo PD con Bonaccini e quella lesbica, che rifaranno l'alleanza con Conte. Sono in ottimi rapporti. E senza letta, torna dentro nell'ammucchiata anche Renzi.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
> Senza parole
> 
> PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


Sarebbe bellissimo se finissero davanti al pd.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> In effetti assomiglia alla copertina del libro di Volker Ullrich. Mancano solo i baffetti



Ma è questo che mi manda in bestia.

Tutta questa gente è così criminalmente invasata e subdola, da credere che gli altri siano stupidi e non se ne accorgono. Trattano i cittadini proprio come dei dementi pronti a bersi qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Una coalizione interessante sarebbe FdI-M5S e Paragone. Io non ci sputerei sopra. Il M5S se ben "manovrato" non fa così schifo (vedi M5S-Lega). E di conseguenza metti fuori la feccia piddina e la feccia forzista-leghista.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà nessun governo Meloni con i Bomba, Fabri. Scordati questa cosa.
> 
> O sarà governo di CDX, o governo Draghi bis tutti assieme tranne Meloni e Paragone.
> Letta sarà defenestrato, ci sarà un nuovo PD con Bonaccini e quella lesbica, che rifaranno l'alleanza con Conte. Sono in ottimi rapporti. E senza letta, torna dentro nell'ammucchiata anche Renzi.


Guardati le ultime interviste di Renzi, in particolare l'ultima a Porta a Porta. È palese che stia corteggiando la Meloni. Ha l'occasione di prendersi il posto di Forza Italia, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Da anni mi domando come faccia il PD a prendere tutti sti voti. Spero sempre nel tracollo al 8 10 per cento che non arriva mai. Fi e crollato loro no. Speriamo sia la volta buona...


E' un mio sogno da anni, secondo me dal momento che vanno sotto il 15% poi spariscono perché passerebbero di moda e non hanno assi nella manica come il m5s da tirare fuori alla bisogna.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo se finissero davanti al pd.


Concordo. Provocherebbe delle fratture. Al PD sta bene il M5S, ma se costoro gli fanno da stampella. Se invece saranno loro a stare in alto e loro in basso, di certo sarà difficile che facciano alleanza mentre stanno all'opposizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guardati le ultime interviste di Renzi, in particolare l'ultima a Porta a Porta. È palese che stia corteggiando la Meloni. Ha l'occasione di prendersi il posto di Forza Italia, non dimentichiamolo.



Sì ma Renzi può dire quello che vuole, ogni giorno ne spara una da almeno dieci anni... ma bisogna capire se la Meloni vuole suicidarsi.
Oh, il suicidio è una scelta... se vuole scomparire politicamente, è libera di farlo.
Ma a me sembra un attimino più intelligente di altri suoi alleati che hanno bruciato tutto il consenso. Se va all'opposione con il 30%, skippando una legislatura con una terza guerra mondiale alle porte, all'opposizione di un Draghi bis lacrime e sangue, alle prossime europee sale al 50%.

A proposito, dicevo di Letta che viene defenestrato, ma ovviamente la stessa sorte capiterà a Salvini se scende all'8-9 come indicano alcuni sondaggi clandestini.
Prenderanno il suo posto fedriga-Zaia che ovviamente riaccoglieranno a braccia aperte il Mostro massonico.
Mentre se dovesse restare Salvini, improbabile, forse a questo giro va con Meloni e Paragone all'opposizione.


----------



## Giofa (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma dopo 11 anni di governi non votati mi so anche stufato, che dici?  altrimenti possiamo togliere il voto e decidono direttamente loro chi mettere come PdC e come Ministri


Mika in Italia non si vota il governo, quindi la tua frase non ha senso. Può valere per i tecnici, ma tutti i governi "parlamentari" son votati. Anche basta con sta favoletta, la costituzione parla chiaro, si vota ogni 5 anni, quindi il popolo si esprime, poi sta a sti politici governare, basta dargli alibi e farli urlare al voto ogni santa volta che non sono in grado di formare un governo


----------



## ARKANA (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una coalizione interessante sarebbe FdI-M5S e Paragone. Io non ci sputerei sopra. Il M5S se ben "manovrato" non fa così schifo (vedi M5S-Lega). E di conseguenza metti fuori la feccia piddina e la feccia forzista-leghista.


Non faranno mai una coalizione fdi e i 5 stelle assieme, la pensano troppo diversamente su troppe cose, a partire dal reddito di cittadinanza, legalizzazione, eutanasia, salario minimo, rigassificatori ecc ecc


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

non mi affiderei tanto ai sondaggi, ancora bisogna vedere se la gente andrà a votare.. Magari molti sono schierati su internet e vengono associati ai dati, ma poi non muoveranno il culo da casa


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

*Conte: "Era stato giusto dare le armi agli Ucraini per autodifesa, ma ora mi pare che l'occidente si stia concentrando solo su questo".*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Era stato giusto dare le armi agli Ucraini per autodifesa, ma ora mi pare che l'occidente si stia concentrando solo su questo".*


Dopo le elezioni si venderà ancora una volta, reddito dei fannulloni a parte. Però almeno ha la furbizia di fare certe dichiarazioni. Incredibile come basti avere la dialettica per mangiarsi la classe politica attuale, vuotissima in tutto. E questo fino agli inizi del 2018 era un signor nessuno.



Comunque un botto di Conte mi farà godere di una sola cosa, l'implosione di tutti i pro-Draghiani. Cioè, chi gli ha voltato le spalle sta crescendo, chi continua a difenderlo continua a calare. Nooo, ma sono coincidenze, è il miglior pdc della storiahahahah.

Sarà contento Trump.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma Renzi può dire quello che vuole, ogni giorno ne spara una da almeno dieci anni... ma bisogna capire se la Meloni vuole suicidarsi.
> Oh, il suicidio è una scelta... se vuole scomparire politicamente, è libera di farlo.
> Ma a me sembra un attimino più intelligente di altri suoi alleati che hanno bruciato tutto il consenso. *Se va all'opposione con il 30%*, skippando una legislatura con una terza guerra mondiale alle porte, all'opposizione di un Draghi bis lacrime e sangue, alle prossime europee sale al 50%.
> 
> ...


La Meloni un governo con i due bomba potrebbe accettarlo, ma perchè potrebbe essere l'ultima occasione per lei di diventare premier. 

Altrimenti sì, faranno il governo tecnico, ma bisognerà vedere se anche il M5S andrà all'opposizione o meno. In caso di un Draghi-bis ne dubito fortemente. Conte è incoerente, ma non è fesso e sta crescendo anche per il suo essere anti-draghiano e se vuole ulteriormente crescere manterrà questa posizione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Settembre 2022)

FdI 27% (25-29)
Lega 11% (10-13)
FI 6% (5-7)
NM 1% (1-1.5) 

CDX 45% (43-48) 

PD 20% (18-22)
CVS 4% (3.5-4.5)
+EU 2% (1.5-2.5)
IC 1% (0.5-1.5) 

CSX 27% (25-29) 

IV-AZ 7% (7-8) 

M5S 15% (13-17) 

IE 3% (2.5-3.5)

Altri 3% (2-4)

Sono abbastanza certo che tutti i valori bene o male rientreranno nelle forbici o comunque molto vicini.
Io ho messo quelli che saranno per me.

Con queste cifre (45%), il CDX avrà circa il 60% in camera e senato. (58-62)
Se il CDX floppa e fa 42, avrà circa il 55 (53-57) 
Se il CDX fa il botto col 48%, avrà presumibilmente il 64% (62-66) 

Il resto conta poco.
Una rimonta M5S nei collegi al sud paradossalmente potrebbe migliorare le chances del CDX, perchè sono abbastanza certo che il CDX non scenda quasi da nessuna parte sotto il 35% e tendenzialmente il M5S toglie voti alla sinistra in questa fase storica.
Fatico vedermi il M5S sopra il 30% (forse giusto in campania... dove c'è un uninominale di napoli centro dato per certo al csx)


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Raga comunque, anche se ci sarà una maggioranza di cdx non fatevi tante illusioni. Sarà commissariato con ministeri tecnici, al punto che prima o poi dovrà cadere. Ormai le dinamiche sono chiare. Io, per questo, preferisco non votare o votare altro. E la democrazia farlocca che abbiamo non mi permette nemmeno di votare il partito che voglio, perchè in certe regioni alcuni partiti non ci sono. E poi ci parlano di democrazia, per me già da questo le elezioni sono falsate.


----------



## Giofa (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga comunque, anche se ci sarà una maggioranza di cdx non fatevi tante illusioni. Sarà commissariato con ministeri tecnici, al punto che prima o poi dovrà cadere. Ormai le dinamiche sono chiare. Io, per questo, preferisco non votare o votare altro. E la democrazia farlocca che abbiamo non mi permette nemmeno di votare il partito che voglio, perchè in certe regioni alcuni partiti non ci sono. E poi ci parlano di democrazia, per me già da questo le elezioni sono falsate.


Vabbè fabri però così è troppo facile, se si perdono le elezioni è colpa dei brogli, se si vincono si mettono già le mani avanti che non permetteranno di fare.
Per quello che riguarda le liste esistono delle regole per evitare che il primo perditempo decida di candidarsi e avere 800 partiti con lenzuoli anzichè schede elettorali, se qualche forza non è presente è perchè non aveva i requisiti, non vedo nulla di falsato (poi perdonami ma lo dici un pò a tuo gusto personale, su Cappato non mi pare tu abbia gridato a elezioni falsate)


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vabbè fabri però così è troppo facile, se si perdono le elezioni è colpa dei brogli, se si vincono si mettono già le mani avanti che non permetteranno di fare.
> Per quello che riguarda le liste esistono delle regole per evitare che il primo perditempo decida di candidarsi e avere 800 partiti con lenzuoli anzichè schede elettorali, se qualche forza non è presente è perchè non aveva i requisiti, non vedo nulla di falsato (poi perdonami ma lo dici un pò a tuo gusto personale, su Cappato non mi pare tu abbia gridato a elezioni falsate)


Cappato non è presente in nessuna regione. È diverso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Settembre 2022)

*Arrestata per corruzione Barbara Mirabella, candidata con Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni regionali in Sicilia. *


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Da anni mi domando come faccia il PD a prendere tutti sti voti. Spero sempre nel tracollo al 8 10 per cento che non arriva mai. Fi e crollato loro no. Speriamo sia la volta buona...


Semplicemente perchè il pd ha una base fissa del 18-25% che alle elezioni va SEMPRE a votare per loro, vuoi perchè non vedono alternative a sinistra e vuoi sopratutto perchè altrimenti "vincono le destreeeeeh".
FI al contrario è in calo perchè esistono lega e fdi


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Arrestata per corruzione Barbara Mirabella, candidata con Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni regionali in Sicilia. *


Strano, proprio a 3 giorni dal voto, chi l'avrebbe mai detto..


----------



## Milanoide (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che il centrodestra avrà la maggioranza? Io sono sempre stato perplesso a riguardo ed in questi ultimi giorni ancora di più.


Sei perplesso.
Non hai fiducia.
Senza fiducia cade il governo.
Elezioni.
Il PD non vince ma va al governo.
Ti viene il "fottone".
Mu*ori


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Arrestata per corruzione Barbara Mirabella, candidata con Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni regionali in Sicilia. *


c'è di mezzo anche un primario del Policlinico e un imprenditore del settore farmaceutico. perchè la scienzaaahhhh non è tutta onesta anzi...


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Strano, proprio a 3 giorni dal voto, chi l'avrebbe mai detto..


Più che il timing dovrebbe scandalizzare il reato in sé. Non siamo nel campo del forse, è già agli arresti domiciliari. In teoria un politico che viene arrestato dovrebbe sempre far quantomeno pensare


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> c'è di mezzo anche un primario del Policlinico e un imprenditore del settore farmaceutico. perchè la scienzaaahhhh non è tutta onesta anzi...


Siii magari. Lo schifo che c'è dietro per esempio per diventare primario è indescrivibile. 
In questi casi mi spiace solo che se la cavino con i domiciliari


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Più che il timing dovrebbe scandalizzare il reato in sé. Non siamo nel campo del forse, è già agli arresti domiciliari. In teoria un politico che viene arrestato dovrebbe sempre far quantomeno pensare


A me fa pensare che questi arresti casualmente arrivano sempre a ridosso delle elezioni(vedasi l'anno scorso il caso Morisi..


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
> Senza parole
> 
> PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


E' pensate che quando scrissi che "li voteranno in tanti" al tempo mi dissero "tranquillo non arrivano al 7%" ma poi si dimentica che l'italiano medio non ragiona e segue la massa di Influencer modello Ferragni. Se si votasse tra due mesi, Conte diventerebbe il nuovo Presidente del Consiglio con Governo M5S più accozzaglia centristi Terzo polo che si attaccherebbero a loro per avere la poltrona. 

Più uno fa danno più viene votato.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Arrestata per corruzione Barbara Mirabella, candidata con Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni regionali in Sicilia. *



No, non mi stanco di dirlo.

Giustizia cancro #1 dell'itaglia.

Sarei disposto a fare la fame per vedere questi maledetti rasi al suolo. Brutti schifosi lebbrosi, il male assoluto.


----------



## Giofa (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non mi stanco di dirlo.
> 
> Giustizia cancro #1 dell'itaglia.
> 
> Sarei disposto a fare la fame per vedere questi maledetti rasi al suolo. Brutti schifosi lebbrosi, il male assoluto.


Quindi se questa è una corrutrice chissene? Io mi auguro che questa notizia faccia semplicemente più scalpore ora, non che i corruttori vengano arrestati solo in prossimità delle elezioni.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quindi se questa è una corrutrice chissene? Io mi auguro che questa notizia faccia semplicemente più scalpore ora, non che i corruttori vengano arrestati solo in prossimità delle elezioni.



L'ho detto forse? A questi disgraziati che fanno giustizia ad orologeria invece gli facciamo l'applauso? Tutto a posto, sì?

Ormai per le elezioni dovrebbero abolire i partiti e lasciare lo spazio sulla scheda per indicare quale membro del CDX mettere dentro. Il brutto è che lo fanno tranquillamente e nessuno si imbestialisce, questo è quello che mi dà la nausea.

La "giustizia".


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non mi stanco di dirlo.
> 
> Giustizia cancro #1 dell'itaglia.
> 
> Sarei disposto a fare la fame per vedere questi maledetti rasi al suolo. Brutti schifosi lebbrosi, il male assoluto.



Fa molto ridere "Giustizia cancro #1 dell'itaglia". Se uno commette reati è giusto che vada dentro che sia di destra o sinistra, che sia a una settimana dalle elezioni o una settimana dopo le elezioni.

Io GODO finchè sbattono dentro la gente che se lo merita, soprattutto chi è accusato di reati di corruzione, il male assoluto che devasta il sud Italia. 
Anche basta con sti stereotipi del cacio come la giustizia ad orologeria e "ce l'hanno tutti con la destra".


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Fa molto ridere "Giustizia cancro #1 dell'itaglia". Se uno commette reati è giusto che vada dentro che sia di destra o sinistra, che sia a una settimana dalle elezioni o una settimana dopo le elezioni.
> 
> Io GODO finchè sbattono dentro la gente che se lo merita, soprattutto chi è accusato di reati di corruzione, il male assoluto che devasta il sud Italia.
> Anche basta con sti stereotipi del cacio come la giustizia ad orologeria e "ce l'hanno tutti con la destra".



Ecco, bravo, ridici su, insieme a loro.

Attento che non ridano pure di te.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo, ridici su, insieme a loro.
> 
> Attento che non ridano pure di te.



Chi deve ridere di me? Grazie per l'avvertimento ma sto bene attento a non mischiarmi con la feccia corrotta.
Poi, attenzione, magari viene dimostrato in giudizio che la suddetta persona è innocente, anzi sicuramente è così, visto che siamo a tre giorni dall'elezione.

Ma alla corruzione preferirò sempre e comunque la giustizia.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Chi deve ridere di me? Grazie per l'avvertimento ma sto bene attento a non mischiarmi con la feccia corrotta.
> Poi, attenzione, magari viene dimostrato in giudizio che la suddetta persona è innocente, anzi sicuramente è così, visto che siamo a tre giorni dall'elezione.
> 
> Ma alla corruzione preferirò sempre e comunque la giustizia.



Ma chi ti ha accusato.

Molto semplicemente per te è perfettamente normale che in prossimità delle elezioni, COSTANTEMENTE venga fuori sempre qualche scandalo legato a gente di certa parte politica, quando sappiamo benissimo che le toghe pendono a sinistra.

Ovviamente mi dirai che non è vero. Mi dirai di portarti le "prove".

Ovviamente uscirsene SEMPRE fuori con questi scandali a 3 giorni dal voto è una consuetudine da rispettare, degna di un paese civile e trasparente.

Paese dove metà dei comuni sulla riva dell'Arno (Toscana, roccaforte rossa) sono sospettati di collusioni per discariche e sversamenti abusivi, con il coinvolgimento diretto di assessori e politici. Tutti di CSX. Ma stranamente le indagini non vanno avanti. Ci va di mezzo la salute, eh.

Ne prendo atto. Sarai pure una brava persona, ma se approvi 'sto modo di fare, mi risulti alquanto stravagante.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Strano, proprio a 3 giorni dal voto, chi l'avrebbe mai detto..


non ne sono sicuro, ma leggendo gli altri nomi coinvolti potrebbe far parte di un indagine molto più ampia che si svolge da anni..
In ogni caso se meritava l'arresto è giusto l'abbiano fatto, sarebbe stato più scandaloso a votazioni concluse secondo me.
(ps: no, non voto PD e 5S)


----------



## Giofa (22 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2022)

*L'abbiamo scritto non so quante volte. Non rompete i cogl... con questi flame. Se continuate, ban definitivo. *


----------



## dadensa (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti ha accusato.
> 
> Molto semplicemente per te è perfettamente normale che in prossimità delle elezioni, COSTANTEMENTE venga fuori sempre qualche scandalo legato a gente di certa parte politica, quando sappiamo benissimo che le toghe pendono a sinistra.
> 
> ...



In realtà io non sono nemmeno così convinto che notizie di questo genere provochino chissà che mutamenti nelle scelte elettorali.
Mi spiego, chi ha scelto di votare CDX lo voterà comunque e, anzi, questa notizia rafforzerà il concetto dello scandalo fatto uscire appositamente prima delle elezioni e quindi lo terrà ancor più ancorato alla propria scelta.
Chi ha scelto di NON votare CDX non lo voterà comunque perchè considera alcuni partiti, tra cui FDI , pieno di collusi e criminali e questa notizia non farà altro che rafforzare il proprio ideale.
Forse gli indecisi, ma credo poco che penderanno da una parte o dall'altra influenzati da questa notizia.
In generale sul voto incide una dose importante di effetto "tifoso" (non sto dicendo a te, o a nessun altro, parlo in generale) che discende dagli avvenimenti e, anzi, porta gli stessi a incrementare il legame e alla autolegittimazione della propria scelta elettorale 
Detto questo, da ogni parte, la corruzione è un degrado tanto quanto la mala giustizia. Va condannata a prescindere, prima durante e dopo il voto.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti ha accusato.
> 
> Molto semplicemente per te è perfettamente normale che in prossimità delle elezioni, COSTANTEMENTE venga fuori sempre qualche scandalo legato a gente di certa parte politica, quando sappiamo benissimo che le toghe pendono a sinistra.
> 
> ...




Mi va benissimo essere stravagante. 
Tant'è che però ho detto che che sia a sinistra o a destra a me frega poco, fin tanto che la gente che è accusata di corruzione per giuste cause sia giustamente quantomeno indagata dalla magistratura. Ben venga se lo fanno anche in toscana col PD, a me non mi importa. Sicuramente se avessi un partito o una coalizione da votare non soffrirei di questa sindrome di accerchiamento.
A me sembra normale, peraltro, che vi siano fenomeni di corruzione e voto di scambio più frequenti a ridosso di un'elezione politica o amministrativa (come nel caso della Sicilia, ahimè familiare a questi contesti).

Ciò che mi risulta peggio che stravagante è dire che a prescindere dal voto la giustizia è il cancro di questo paese, quando invece dovrebbe essere la soluzione a diversi mali, se gli viene lasciato lo spazio giusto per lavorare.
È impietoso nei confronti di chi ha servito questo paese, venendo ingiustamente perseguitato, e te lo dice un siciliano.

P.s. Ho frequentato la facoltà di giurisprudenza per un breve lasso di tempo, sarà che poi chi si laurea studiando legge diventa comunista, ma la maggioranza mi sembrava schierata da tutt'altra parte. Forse ho beccato io l'unica facoltà in cui questo strano fenomeno succede.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

dadensa ha scritto:


> In realtà io non sono nemmeno così convinto che notizie di questo genere provochino chissà che mutamenti nelle scelte elettorali.
> Mi spiego, chi ha scelto di votare CDX lo voterà comunque e, anzi, questa notizia rafforzerà il concetto dello scandalo fatto uscire appositamente prima delle elezioni e quindi lo terrà ancor più ancorato alla propria scelta.
> Chi ha scelto di NON votare CDX non lo voterà comunque perchè considera alcuni partiti, tra cui FDI , pieno di collusi e criminali e questa notizia non farà altro che rafforzare il proprio ideale.
> Forse gli indecisi, ma credo poco che penderanno da una parte o dall'altra influenzati da questa notizia.
> ...



Può darsi.

Comunque è una tua opinione, a me non interessa se per qualcuno non ha effetto, con tutto il rispetto per te.

Non è una giustificazione, non va bene e basta. E' come se ti dò un pugno e tu non lo senti. Non va bene dare il pugno indipendentemente dall'effetto. E' un modo di fare poco difendibile, con un sapore che ricorda il peggior regime. Aiuta a non avere fede nella giustizia, questo è quanto.

Ok mettere dentro, anzi sono il primo, ma che succeda sempre qualcosa di questo genere in vicinanza delle elezioni, a me avrebbe anche stancato.

A mio parere, chiaro. Tocca sempre scriverlo.



Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi va benissimo essere stravagante.
> Tant'è che però ho detto che che sia a sinistra o a destra a me frega poco, fin tanto che la gente che è accusata di corruzione per giuste cause sia giustamente quantomeno indagata dalla magistratura. Ben venga se lo fanno anche in toscana col PD, a me non mi importa. Sicuramente se avessi un partito o una coalizione da votare non soffrirei di questa sindrome di accerchiamento.
> A me sembra normale, peraltro, che vi siano fenomeni di corruzione e voto di scambio più frequenti a ridosso di un'elezione politica o amministrativa (come nel caso della Sicilia, ahimè familiare a questi contesti).
> 
> ...



Buon per te, la stravaganza è motivo di originalità, se è creativa.

Forse non sono stato chiaro. Lo riscrivo, poi faccio festa se no monopolizzo il thread, che pure questo non è bello.

Io credo di avere un altissimo senso della Giustizia, con la G maiuscola. Sono contro la corruzione. Chi corrompe o si fa corrompere, va dentro, chiuso. Non ho la sensazione di un sistema giustizia che funziona nel paese, e ci sono milioni di esempi.

Sono contro la giustizia ad orologeria. Perché mi dà la sensazione che i crimini ci sono e vengono scoperti, ma vengono tirati fuori solo a discrezione e per secondi scopi. E' un crimine parimenti.

Ormai sono diventati incontabili questi episodi in prossimità delle elezioni. Non venitemi a dire che sono coincidenze. E ovviamente sono in completo disaccordo con chi ritiene questa situazione anche solo minimamente sopportabile.

Detto tutto questo, sarei per focalizzarmi su quanto accaduto e rientrare OT, piuttosto che discutere delle mie opinioni. Io ho scritto con durezza quello che secondo me non funziona e può falsificare il risultato delle urne anche in minima parte.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Settembre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Mi va benissimo essere stravagante.
> Tant'è che però ho detto che che sia a sinistra o a destra a me frega poco, fin tanto che la gente che è accusata di corruzione per giuste cause sia giustamente quantomeno indagata dalla magistratura. Ben venga se lo fanno anche in toscana col PD, a me non mi importa. Sicuramente se avessi un partito o una coalizione da votare non soffrirei di questa sindrome di accerchiamento.
> A me sembra normale, peraltro, che vi siano fenomeni di corruzione e voto di scambio più frequenti a ridosso di un'elezione politica o amministrativa (come nel caso della Sicilia, ahimè familiare a questi contesti).
> 
> ...


Provo a snocciolare una mia interpretazione di lungo corso, probabilmente non più valida per i tempi recenti.
Per tutta la durata della prima repubblica, la sx, o meglio il PCI, era il partito degli onesti, C'era si una egemonia culturale ma anche una capacità amministrativa di qualità, (con alcune cecità), che spingeva molti a votare DC alle politiche per tenere la barra al centro in campo "Atlantico", ma votare a sx nelle amministrative perché nell'Italia bigotta, corrotta, democristiana se volevi iniziative culturali non oratoriali e politiche oneste li ti dovevi rivolgere.

La questione morale poteva stare solo in bocca a Berlinguer.
Qualcuno potrebbe dire: capaci tutti a fare gli onesti in Italia quando i soldi arrivano da Mosca. Vabbè

Però, sui temi della giustizia, della mafia in Sicilia collusa coi partiti non di sinistra, degli omici di giudici etc etc il baluardo era il PCI. Non il pentapartito.

Se vuoi politicizzare la questione criminale in Italia, la sinistra PCI vinceva il premio baluardo anti- corrotti a mani basse.

I tentativi di ammorbidire il 41 bis del codice penale sono venuti tutti da dx. Difendono i mafiosi?

Il PCI non c'è più, la questione morale diluita e dimenticata, la classe politica peggiorata. 
Il PD è di sinistra (?) in senso lato.

Quando Santoro pochi giorni fa ha accusato il PD di avere candidato Casini a Bologna, aveva ragione. Casini, che fino a pochi anni fa difendeva Cuffaro e Berlusconi...
Di conseguenza, i bolognesi di sinistra si trovano a doversi votare quello lì.
Ed è un segno del degradoh del pdh


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Salvini: Governo Meloni? Io penso a un governo Salvini.​


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Salvini: Convincere Meloni su scostamento? Lo chiedono gli italiani.​


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Governo Meloni? Io penso a un governo Salvini.​



Mi sa che neppure il prossimo Governo di CD durerà molto.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Governo Meloni? Io penso a un governo Salvini.​


Stoccata pesantissima questa. Mi sa che stanno veramente cambiando gli equilibri.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini: Governo Meloni? Io penso a un governo Salvini.​


diciamo che è normale che tiri acqua al suo mulino, certo ci sono tante altre uscite (senza senso) di Salvini che promettono malissimo per la stabilità del cdx.
Ce la fanno a resistere più di 2 anni assieme?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Più fonti(affidabili) danno il m5s in netta crescita e secondo quese fonti potrebbe quasi sfiorare il 20% a livello nazionale, forte di un 35/40% nel sud Italia.
> Senza parole
> 
> PS Prima del blocco dei sondaggi il m5s era dato sul 14%..


Per fortuna sono voti tolti al PD. L'importante è che il cdx vinca gli uninominali in barba al disgustoso voto di scambio grillozzo


----------



## Giofa (22 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Provo a snocciolare una mia interpretazione di lungo corso, probabilmente non più valida per i tempi recenti.
> Per tutta la durata della prima repubblica, la sx, o meglio il PCI, era il partito degli onesti, C'era si una egemonia culturale ma anche una capacità amministrativa di qualità, (con alcune cecità), che spingeva molti a votare DC alle politiche per tenere la barra al centro in campo "Atlantico", ma votare a sx nelle amministrative perché nell'Italia bigotta, corrotta, democristiana se volevi iniziative culturali non oratoriali e politiche oneste li ti dovevi rivolgere.
> 
> La questione morale poteva stare solo in bocca a Berlinguer.
> ...


Post che condivido in pieno. Si stanno perdendo i valori e le ideologie e si dice che è normale, ma a mio avviso non è normale per niente. Casini non è uomo di sinistra, nella mia visione non dovrebbe starci nel PD. Così come ultimamente su Telelombardia è un bombardamento di tal librandi che secondo me ha scritto Berlusconi in fronte.
In molti casi ho letto voti alla Meloni perché è l'unica che non è ancora andata a governare (cosa non esattamente vera). Questa per me è la morte della politica (non votare la meloni ci mancherebbe).
Ma a questo punto non è più cosa per il PD, io vedo un vuoto a sinistra di persone legate a quei valori storicamente appartenuti alla sinistra, dare centralità agli "ultimi". Che si crei un partito che non si annacqui per logiche di potere, che metta i lavoratori davvero al primo posto, che si occupi delle minoranze etniche e di genere.


----------



## evideon (22 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io, referendum a parte, ho votato solo nel 2006 e mi son così pentito che da allora ho deciso che la prossima volta che andrò a votare sarà per premiare la(molto ipotetica) forza politica che, essendosi trovata al governo per un’incredibile e improbabile serie fortunata di eventi, avrà fatto le cose che a mio parere sarebbero necessarie.
> Considerando che per me una di queste cose è la lotta all’evasione fiscale e che anche a queste politiche il 99% dei voti andrà a partiti che hanno approvato e/o promettono di approvare condoni fiscali, a naso penso che morirò con quell’unico voto del 2006.


Premesso che da lavoratore dipendente le tasse le pago fino all'ultimo centesimo, perchè avete "tutti" questa fobia per la lotta all'evasione quando la storia insegna che ogni centesimo in più incassato dallo Stato NON vieme mai tradotto in maggiori o migliori servizi sociali?

A cosa vale far affluire maggior gettito quando questo finisce altrove?

Sono le stesse politiche statali che incentivano all'evasione ed anzi a volte le rendono quasi necessarie per la sopravvivenza e molti imprenditori o liberi professionisti lo sanno bene essendo stati costretti a chiudere le loro attività o addirittura a fallire.

La favola del *paghiamo tutti per pagare tutti meno *è appunto solo una *favola *usata artatamente per distrarre da quelli che sarebbero i reali problemi da affrontare.

Ma mi rendo conto che questa è materia facile da dare in pasto al popolo...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Premesso che da lavoratore dipendente le tasse le pago fino all'ultimo centesimo, perchè avete "tutti" questa fobia per la lotta all'evasione quando la storia insegna che ogni centesimo in più incassato dallo Stato NON vieme mai tradotto in maggiori o migliori servizi sociali?
> 
> A cosa vale far affluire maggior gettito quando questo finisce altrove?
> 
> ...



Parli con uno che ha dovuto chiudere con la libera professione.

Eh sì, a malincuore, perché mi ero rotto di spaccarmi in due e vedere volatilizzato il frutto del mio lavoro in tasse, e andare quasi in pari. Mi è toccato dedicarmi esclusivamente al lavoro dipendente.

Mentre ci sono le megaaziende tipo Ammazzonne che fanno miliardi su miliardi con alchimie finanziarie.

Il risultato è che lo stato non vede più i miei soldi, e per placare la sua sete di denaro è costretto ad aumentare le tasse sugli altri, con le dovute proporzioni. Un loop di degrado distruttivo.

L'evasione è solo una piccola componente, e c'era anche quando l'economia viaggiava discretamente. C'è ben altro da riaggiustare.

Ad esempio, per riallacciarmi ai post precedenti, la giustizia, che rende perfettamente inutile la lotta all'evasione quando in galera non ci mandi gli evasori, che sono rintracciabilissimi, volendo. Sono i primi corrotti.

Qualcuno vuole forse far credere che è possibile mettere su aziende grandi centinaia di metri quadri, fare affari e non lasciare traccia? Quando lo stesso fisco si accorge di ammanchi di pochi euri sulle dichiarazioni di anni fa, nel caso di un qualsiasi cittadino?

Ma per favore.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

*Domenica sera Maratona di Mentana record su La7, dalla durata di ben 22 ore. Partenza alle 22:00 e fine alle 20:00 di lunedì.*


----------



## evideon (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parli con uno che ha dovuto chiudere con la libera professione.
> 
> Eh sì, a malincuore, perché mi ero rotto di spaccarmi in due e vedere volatilizzato il frutto del mio lavoro in tasse, e andare quasi in pari. Mi è toccato dedicarmi esclusivamente al lavoro dipendente.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace davvero per la tua esperienza.

Condivido ogni singola parola che hai scritto!

Il problema è proprio il sistema che hai tratteggiato perfettamente, è questo che deve essere eradicato e cambiato in toto.

Ma ci si riuscirà mai...?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parli con uno che ha dovuto chiudere con la libera professione.
> 
> Eh sì, a malincuore, perché mi ero rotto di spaccarmi in due e vedere volatilizzato il frutto del mio lavoro in tasse, e andare quasi in pari. Mi è toccato dedicarmi esclusivamente al lavoro dipendente.
> 
> ...


Vorrei poter dire la mia ma finirebbe a bestemmie e minacce a chi godeva nelle chiusure, sorvoliamo sui parassiti va là


----------



## sunburn (22 Settembre 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Premesso che da lavoratore dipendente le tasse le pago fino all'ultimo centesimo, perchè avete "tutti" questa fobia per la lotta all'evasione quando la storia insegna che ogni centesimo in più incassato dallo Stato NON vieme mai tradotto in maggiori o migliori servizi sociali?
> 
> A cosa vale far affluire maggior gettito quando questo finisce altrove?


Inizia a far emergere quel sommerso pari al 17-18% del PIL (più di 300miliardi) e a tassarlo. Poi vediamo. 



evideon ha scritto:


> Sono le stesse politiche statali che incentivano all'evasione ed anzi a volte le rendono quasi necessarie per la sopravvivenza e molti imprenditori o liberi professionisti lo sanno bene essendo stati costretti a chiudere le loro attività o addirittura a fallire.


Come ho già detto: se non paghi i fornitori fallisci, se non paghi le bollette non puoi lavorare e fallisci. Il fallimento di un’attività è sempre una cosa drammatica per ovvi motivi, ma c’est la vie.



evideon ha scritto:


> Ma mi rendo conto che questa è materia facile da dare in pasto al popolo...


Eppure non ne parla praticamente nessuno.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Concordo con @sunburn sul problema evasione.

Stiamo qui a scannarci su qualunque cosa, quando con i soldi evasi, anche solo una piccola parte, si potrebbero finanziare un sacco di cose buone.

Poi va beh, quando parlo di evasione, io mi riferisco anche all' elusione, più o meno legale che sia, ma è uno scempio.

Non si fanno distinzioni, quando si dice combatterla, vuol dire combatterla TUTTA

Non si tratta solo di punire Giggino l' ambulante, ma anche chi tramite escamotage, evita di pagarle.
Tipo le multinazionali.

Tutti, vanno perseguiti o arginati.

La prima cosa da sistemare, è il dumping fiscale, non è possibile che ci siano paesi come Olanda o Lussemburgo, o Irlanda.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

*Stasera, su Rai 1, speciale Porta a Porta con intervista singola ai big: Di Maio, Berlusconi, Meloni, Conte, Salvini e Letta.*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera, su Rai 1, speciale Porta a Porta con intervista singola ai big: Di Maio, Berlusconi, Calenda, Meloni, Conte, Salvini e Letta.*


Anche Calenda, ho corretto.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

*Stasera, su Rai 1, speciale Porta a Porta con intervista singola ai big: Di Maio, Berlusconi, Meloni, Conte, Salvini e Letta.*



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche Calenda, ho corretto.



Quanti statisti che abbiamo


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Lo sapete vero, che il prossimo governo dovrà prendersi gli insulti quando vieteranno tutte le lucine di Natale????


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo sapete vero, che il prossimo governo dovrà prendersi gli insulti quando vieteranno tutte le lucine di Natale????



Tranquillo. Sarà insultato e contestato molto prima.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera, su Rai 1, speciale Porta a Porta con intervista singola ai big: Di Maio, Berlusconi, Meloni, Conte, Salvini e Letta.*









una bella immagine della puntata


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3328
> 
> 
> una bella immagine della puntata



Le povere bestie sono innocenti…


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

La leader Fdi: Se avremo i numeri cambieremo la Carta pure da soli.​


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Meloni: Il nostro governo sarà forte, coeso e in carica per 5 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La leader Fdi: Se avremo i numeri cambieremo la Carta pure da soli.​


Bel clima a 3 giorni dal voto  .


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La leader Fdi: Se avremo i numeri cambieremo la Carta pure da soli.​



Ecco, ora sì che partono gli avvisi di garanzia mirati.

Nel frattempo, guardando Blob, il grande programma di intrattenimento super-figo, super-intellettuale, apolitico e incredibilmente sobrio, che vorrebbe deliziare gli itagliani in modo simpaticamente trasversale, il 90% del tempo è speso con immagini montate ad arte per perculare o attaccare sottotraccia il CDX.

Degli esponenti del CSX, praticamente zero (e non sono pochi), e con apparizioni di qualche frazione di secondo che servono da contesto e nulla più. Eppure sparano minchiate che nemmeno la minigun Gatling usata dal mercenario invasato del film Predator ci starebbe dietro. Ma sono sicuro che non dico niente di nuovo.

Ma siamo in demograziahhh, eh, il Sistema mica è schierato, macché.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La leader Fdi: Se avremo i numeri cambieremo la Carta pure da soli.​



Secondo me è una dichiarazione che si poteva evitare.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La leader Fdi: Se avremo i numeri cambieremo la Carta pure da soli.​



La replica di Letta


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una dichiarazione che si poteva evitare.


Si, direi di si


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, direi di si



Ha fornito un bell’ assist per farsi attaccare.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fornito un bell’ assist per farsi attaccare.



La costituzione va modificata.

Che sia cosa da fare perbene va da sé. Se aspettiamo che tutti siano d'accordo, non succederà mai.

Ci va bene un paese ingessato nell'impossibilità di governarsi per l'eternità?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Letta: Se vince la destra, Putin sarà l'uomo più felice del mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La costituzione va modificata.
> 
> Che sia cosa da fare perbene va da sé. Se aspettiamo che tutti siano d'accordo, non succederà mai.
> 
> Ci va bene un paese ingessato nell'impossibilità di governarsi per l'eternità?



Che sia da aggiornare è fuori di ogni dubbio. Minacciare di farlo a maggioranza senza passare dal voto popolare lo trovo sbagliato.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fornito un bell’ assist per farsi attaccare.


Probabilmente ha visto che molti come me si sono complimentati per la sua recente riflessività  

Ha voluto ricordare che lei è sempre Giorgia, una mujeres cristiana.

Comunque, se ben fatto chiaramente, non sono contro un aggiustamento della costituzione in tal senso.

Imbarazzante che l' Italia abbia il record intergalattico di cambi di Governo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


>



Solo il povero Draghi non ha avuto la fortuna di una bella foto con Putin


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Solo il povero Draghi non ha avuto la fortuna di una bella foto con Putin


c'è pure tra le foto, con Lavrov


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che sia da aggiornare è fuori di ogni dubbio. Minacciare di farlo a maggioranza senza passare dal voto popolare lo trovo sbagliato.


Il popolo elegge i propri rappresentanti.

Poi davanti a temi complicati per me è folle chiedere al popolo quale sia la cosa giusta da fare, se ne occupino loro.

Nell'ultimo referendum si chiedeva a gente come me, ignorantissima in materia, su cosa fare con la Giustizia.

Roba da matti


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ha visto che molti come me si sono complimentati per la sua recente riflessività
> 
> Ha voluto ricordare che lei è sempre Giorgia, una mujeres cristiana.
> 
> ...



Quello che dici è vero ed è deprecabile ma in fondo è meno peggio che avere lo stesso Governo per 30 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è vero ed è deprecabile ma in fondo è meno peggio che avere lo stesso Governo per 30 anni.


5 anni, è più che sufficiente.
Ma che siano 5.

Poi chiaro, se va al Governo qualcuno di estremamente e manifestamente dannoso, ci deve essere qualche cavillo per levarli dalle palle.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il popolo elegge i propri rappresentanti.
> 
> *Poi davanti a temi complicati per me è folle chiedere al popolo quale sia la cosa giusta da fare, se ne occupino loro.*
> 
> ...




Certi quesiti ”tecnici” sono realmente assurdi ma se si decide legittimamente di passare ad un Repubblica Presidenziale per me i cittadini devo essere consultati.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che sia da aggiornare è fuori di ogni dubbio. Minacciare di farlo a maggioranza senza passare dal voto popolare lo trovo sbagliato.



Sì, il solito voto che produce questi governi.

Non lo so, teoricamente mi andrebbe bene il referendum, è che non mi fido degli itagliani.

Vogliamo affidare la decisione della modifica della costituzione al solito 30% scarso che si recherà alle urne?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certi quesiti ”tecnici” sono realmente assurdi ma se si decide legittimamente di passare ad un Repubblica Presidenziale per me i cittadini devo essere consultati.


Ok, ma deve essere roba basilare e totalmente comprensibile anche per mia madre.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, il solito voto che produce questi governi.
> 
> Non lo so, teoricamente mi andrebbe bene il referendum, è che non mi fido degli itagliani.
> 
> Vogliamo affidare la decisione della modifica della costituzione al solito 30% scarso che si recherà alle urne?



Come sai bene per i referendum costituzionali non è richiesto alcun quorum.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma deve essere roba basilare e totalmente comprensibile anche per mia madre.



Basterebbe chiedere se si vuole l’elezione diretta del Presidente della Repubblica.
In ogni caso mi auguro che si adotti il sistema francese.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Meloni: In caso di pandemia non piegheremo più le nostre libertà ad apprendisti stregoni.​
Letta: Meloni sul Covid? Offende i nostri morti e si dà in pasto ai no vax.​


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come sai bene per i referendum costituzionali non è richiesto alcun quorum.



Sì.

Ma per esperienza abbiamo percentuali basse, e di gente che non sa nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando, metterebbe una barra sulla casella in base alla ideologia e poco altro. Poi a discutere di questi aspetti si entra in un ginepraio.

Onestamente, a meno dei soliti "incubi fascisti", non vedo grandi vantaggi di civiltà a indire un referendum di questo tipo nel nostro paese, che rimane un caso patologico per certe cose.

Non abbiamo tempo infinito, eh. Se non si fa qualcosa in modo deciso, arrivederci.

Poi a me frega il giusto, non sono il ragazzetto che ha tutta la vita davanti a sé.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il popolo elegge i propri rappresentanti.
> 
> Poi davanti a temi complicati per me è folle chiedere al popolo quale sia la cosa giusta da fare, se ne occupino loro.
> 
> ...


Per non parlare quella sulle gestione delle risorse delle acque territoriali, non ci sono andato perché non ho compreso ne il quesito ne la materia del quesito.

Mi ricordo quello della autonomia di Lombardia e Veneto, quorum raggiunto con SI al 70/75% poi non ne hanno fatto più nulla. Quello di togliere la pubbliclità nei canali Rai, quello del no al finanziamento ai partiti. Ma non è cambiato nulla. 

Probabilmente quello del cambiamento da Repubblica parlamentare a Repubblica Presidenziale, anche se vince il Si, a meno che non ci sia il CDX con maggioranza larga da evitare i franchi tiratori, non farebbero nulla.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La leader Fdi: Se avremo i numeri cambieremo la Carta pure da soli.​


dopo il vogliamocibene dell ultimo periodo finalmente una dichiarazione interessante


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per non parlare quella sulle gestione delle risorse delle acque territoriali, non ci sono andato perché non ho compreso ne il quesito ne la materia del quesito.
> 
> Mi ricordo quello della autonomia di Lombardia e Veneto, quorum raggiunto con SI al 70/75% poi non ne hanno fatto più nulla. Quello di togliere la pubbliclità nei canali Rai, quello del no al finanziamento ai partiti. Ma non è cambiato nulla.
> 
> Probabilmente quello del cambiamento da Repubblica parlamentare a Repubblica Presidenziale, anche se vince il Si, a meno che non ci sia il CDX con maggioranza larga da evitare i franchi tiratori, non farebbero nulla.



Per me le riforme istituzionali strutturali devono essere sottoposte sempre al popolo.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Io so solo che la stampa estera sta facendo propaganda contro FdI  E' solo per questo avrà il mio voto  E pensare che prima di questa campagna contro la Meloni ero propenso a non andare a votare, ora ci vado e voto FdI per vedere rosicare tutti quelle testate estere che vogliono spingere per un certo partito o coalizoine

Affonderemo? Si, ma almeno avrò deciso io come affondare e non altri per me


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io so solo che la stampa estera sta facendo propaganda contro FdI  E' solo per questo avrà il mio voto  E pensare che prima di questa campagna contro la Meloni ero propenso a non andare a votare, ora ci vado e voto FdI per vedere rosicare tutti quelle testate estere che vogliono spingere per un certo partito o coalizoine
> 
> *Affonderemo? Si, ma almeno avrò deciso io come affondare e non altri per me *



Io preferirei non affondare


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io preferirei non affondare


Non c'è nessuna forza politica italiana che attualmente può risollevare il paese. Si possono solo limitare i danni. Nemmeno Herry Potter con la bacchetta di Sureau può fare miracoli a come stiamo messi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna forza politica italiana che attualmente può risollevare il paese. Si possono solo limitare i danni. Nemmeno Herry Potter con la bacchetta di Sureau può fare miracoli a come stiamo messi.



Concordo. Il problema è capire chi potrà fare meno danni ulteriori


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Il problema è capire chi potrà fare meno danni ulteriori


Sappiamo solo chi ha fatto già i danni, quindi ci rimane sperare che chi ancora non ha governato mai possa almeno limitarli.

Sicuramente non sono Letta, Conte, Di Maio e Renzi a poter limitare i danni.  Ed è conclamato che Salvini può fare solo il Ministro degli Interni, le scelte sono poche.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sappiamo solo chi ha fatto già i danni, quindi ci rimane sperare che chi ancora non ha governato mai possa almeno limitarli.
> 
> Sicuramente non sono Letta, Conte, Di Maio e Renzi a poter limitare i danni.




Amico mio la Meloni - come ben sai - non andrà al Governo da sola ma con due partiti che sono anche nel Governo Draghi ed in particolare con la Lega che ha sostenuto pure Conte.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio la Meloni - come ben sai - non andrà al Governo da sola ma con due partiti che sono anche nel Governo Draghi ed in particolare con la Lega che ha sostenuto pure Conte.


E Letta andrebbe al Governo con il PD che ha sostenuto Draghi. Anche il terzo polo ha sostenuto Draghi. Quindi non sono più credibili della Lega. Il fatto è che di partiti che non hanno sostenuto ne Conte ne Draghi c'è solo FdI. Alla fine nessun Governo durerà 4 anni di legislatura. Nessuno.

Vince il PD? Appena fanno Ius Solis, Ius Scolae e le leggi sulle minoranze e movimenti LBGT+ finiranno gli argomenti che hanno in comune. Voglio vedere quando dovranno risolvere il problema dell'energia con i loro alleati Verdi e Sinistra Ecologica 

Vince il M5S? Non avranno mai i seggi per fare la maggioranza. Si uniscono al PD? Si torna alla caduta del Conte-bis.

Il terzo Polo è un incognita ma Renzi e Calenda non sono credibili, soprattutto il primo.

Vince il CDX? Forse durerà due anni, forse sarà la coalizione che durerà di più ma anche li dipende come conviveranno Salvini e Meloni.

E' il problema della Repubblica Parlamentare con millemila partiti. Ci fossero solo 3 partiti funzionerebbe meglio, soprattutto se una volta eletti non si potesse cambiare partito, ma solo lasciare la poltrona e venire sostituiti da un altro membro dello stesso partito.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Settembre 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Premesso che da lavoratore dipendente le tasse le pago fino all'ultimo centesimo, perchè avete "tutti" questa fobia per la lotta all'evasione quando la storia insegna che ogni centesimo in più incassato dallo Stato NON vieme mai tradotto in maggiori o migliori servizi sociali?
> 
> A cosa vale far affluire maggior gettito quando questo finisce altrove?
> 
> ...


È una favola anche perché una delle massime sventure italiche è di avere una destra statalista e non realmente liberale e liberista.
Io e il Pazzo abbiamo postato notizie di gente che nascondeva i milioni in cantina, in giardino.
Le statistiche sui redditi dichiarati ed il costo medio del parco autoveicoli circolante fanno a pugni tutti i giorni. Certe cifre nelle dichiarazioni dei redditi non sono plausibili.

Se dal lato opposto si ritiene che pagare le tasse sia ripugnante perché non si vogliono stipendiare parassiti, parastatali, assenteisti e nullafacenti allora una destra degno di questo nome farebbe battaglie parlamentari per "affamare la bestia" come di dice nei paesi anglosassoni per riferirsi alla spesa pubblica. (Ma la spesa pubblica per il complesso militare industriale invece è buona, eh!).


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me le riforme istituzionali strutturali devono essere sottoposte sempre al popolo.



Un popolo che viene costantemente bombardato sia dall'interno ma soprattutto dall'esterno con propaganda e imposizioni che, altro che le violazioni dei diritti umani, ti dicono tranquillamente che se voti in una certa maniera non la passerai liscia.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> È una favola anche perché una delle massime sventure italiche è di avere una destra statalista e non realmente liberale e liberista.
> Io e il Pazzo abbiamo postato notizie di gente che nascondeva i milioni in cantina, in giardino.
> Le statistiche sui redditi dichiarati ed il costo medio del parco autoveicoli circolante fanno a pugni tutti i giorni. Certe cifre nelle dichiarazioni dei redditi non sono plausibili.
> 
> Se dal lato opposto si ritiene che pagare le tasse sia ripugnante perché non si vogliono stipendiare parassiti, parastatali, assenteisti e nullafacenti allora una destra degno di questo nome farebbe battaglie parlamentari per "affamare la bestia" come di dice nei paesi anglosassoni per riferirsi alla spesa pubblica. (Ma la spesa pubblica per il complesso militare industriale invece è buona, eh!).


Io sono un poveraccio che lavora fra benestanti, alcuni molto benestanti.
Molte sono brave persone, viste cosi ma anche realmente brave persone.

Ne conosco davvero parecchi, non ce n'è mezzo... e sono serissimo, mezzo, che non faccia, e di molto il furbetto.
Ma devi vederlo e viverlo, altrimenti non lo pesi questo fenomeno.
Perché va oltre l' immaginario

E la mia è un esperienza microscopica, penso si possa moltiplicare per qualche decina di migliaia di volte.

Comunque @Milanoide , è elementare il modo che viene usato in Italia per avere redditi bassi, penso lo sappiano tutti.

L' auto la intesti all' azienda, e l' utile si abbassa avendo cash indietro  , con tutte le teste di legno che popolano la nazione... mica sono li a far numero


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un popolo che viene costantemente bombardato sia dall'interno ma soprattutto dall'esterno con propaganda e imposizioni che, altro che le violazioni dei diritti umani, ti dicono tranquillamente che se voti in una certa maniera non la passerai liscia.



Io ritengo che ogni popolo alla fine dei conti si ritrova i governanti che merita. In particolare quella parte di 
popolo che non vota e si lamenta delle scelte degli altri.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ritengo che ogni popolo alla fine dei conti si ritrova i governanti che merita. In particolare quella parte di
> popolo che non vota e si lamenta delle scelte degli altri.



Ma niente, era una considerazione.

Comunque io voto. Magari male, ma voto. Di sicuro non insisto su gente che doveva essere appesa in piazza anni fa, tipo il Bomba™, e che ancora raccatta consensi.


----------



## Sam (23 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> *È una favola anche perché una delle massime sventure italiche è di avere una destra statalista e non realmente liberale e liberista.*
> Io e il Pazzo abbiamo postato notizie di gente che nascondeva i milioni in cantina, in giardino.
> Le statistiche sui redditi dichiarati ed il costo medio del parco autoveicoli circolante fanno a pugni tutti i giorni. Certe cifre nelle dichiarazioni dei redditi non sono plausibili.
> 
> Se dal lato opposto si ritiene che pagare le tasse sia ripugnante perché non si vogliono stipendiare parassiti, parastatali, assenteisti e nullafacenti allora una destra degno di questo nome farebbe battaglie parlamentari per "affamare la bestia" come di dice nei paesi anglosassoni per riferirsi alla spesa pubblica. (Ma la spesa pubblica per il complesso militare industriale invece è buona, eh!).


Il liberismo è il motivo per il quale l'Occidente sta crollando, mentre il Capitalismo di Stato di matrice cinese avanza inesorabile.
Lo statalismo di cui ci si lamenta è anche il motivo per cui la Germania ha sempre fatto surplus selvaggio, grazie a sussidi statali praticamente illimitati, e la Francia lo sfrutta per mettere il Governo azionista, in barba ai divieti europei.

Non esiste alcuna economia al mondo che si possa reggere con un mercato che si autoregola e uno Stato che se ne frega.
Gli USA hanno rischiato il collasso totale nel 2008 a causa della deregolamentazione liberista, e solo lo statalismo più totale del Segretario al Tesoro e della Fed hanno salvato il paese dalla più pericolosa depressione economica di sempre, che a detta della stessa Fed avrebbe spazzato via l'intera economia.
Senza contare che fu anche indirettamente la Cina a salvarli, visto che avrebbero potuto riversare sul mercato insieme ai russi tutti i titoli della Fennie e della Freddie portando al collasso totale dell'intero settore dei mutui, e solo la loro reticenza a distruggere l'economia USA spinse il Governo americano a nazionalizzare i due colossi, visto che fino ad allora era titubante, proprio perché anti-liberista (e anti-repubblicano, aggiungerei).


----------



## DavidGoffin (23 Settembre 2022)

Tra i trend di Twitter ho visto che c'era Pino Insegno stasera, pensavo fosse motto invece scopro che ha aperto e presentato il comizio della Meloni. Da qui un tripudio di insulti sui social perché appoggia Fratelli d'italia. 
Che razza di schifosi decerebrati che frequentano i social, se sei un personaggio famoso puoi solamente schierarti a sinistra altrimenti vieni deriso e offeso da più parti.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Comunque guardacaso si vota la domenica della pausa del campionato. Che fortuna che hanno la gente non ha nulla da fare domenica.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Settembre 2022)

Comunque la razza politica è da bandire tutta. Questi sono 3 mesi che fanno teatrini per accaparrarsi poltrone o nomine invece di pensare CONCRETAMENTE a:
- Lotta all’evasione fiscale
- Ottenere più fondi Europei e al loro utilizzo.
- Esplosione fuori controllo dei costi del gas (da cui derivano maggiori costi elettricità)
- Istruzione
- Sanità pubblica
- Infrastrutture
- Natalità (grosso problema che toccherà TUTTI. Meno nati = meno popolazione a lungo termine = meno ricavi per qualsiasi azienda italiana)
- Immigrazione clandestina


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Tra i trend di Twitter ho visto che c'era Pino Insegno stasera, pensavo fosse motto invece scopro che ha aperto e presentato il comizio della Meloni. Da qui un tripudio di insulti sui social perché appoggia Fratelli d'italia.
> Che razza di schifosi decerebrati che frequentano i social, se sei un personaggio famoso puoi solamente schierarti a sinistra altrimenti vieni deriso e offeso da più parti.


I social sono frequentati tutti o quasi da quelli della sinistra che se dici la tua e critichi i loro beniamini ti insultano.


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque la razza politica è da bandire tutta. Questi sono 3 mesi che fanno teatrini per accaparrarsi poltrone o nomine invece di pensare CONCRETAMENTE a:
> - Lotta all’evasione fiscale
> - Ottenere più fondi Europei e al loro utilizzo.
> - Esplosione fuori controllo dei costi del gas (da cui derivano maggiori costi elettricità)
> ...


Alla sinistra questa cosa va bene così ci possono sostituire con le "risorse" lo Ius Soli e Ius Scolae serve proprio a quello.


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio, per riallacciarmi ai post precedenti, la giustizia, che rende perfettamente inutile la lotta all'evasione quando in galera non ci mandi gli evasori, che sono rintracciabilissimi, volendo. Sono i primi corrotti.
> 
> Qualcuno vuole forse far credere che è possibile mettere su aziende grandi centinaia di metri quadri, fare affari e non lasciare traccia? Quando lo stesso fisco si accorge di ammanchi di pochi euri sulle dichiarazioni di anni fa, nel caso di un qualsiasi cittadino?
> 
> Ma per favore.


Beh ma non si possono dare vent’anni di carcere se una legge non lo prevede.
Attualmente la fetta più consistente della materia è presidiata da sanzioni amministrative.
Sono previste sanzioni penali in situazioni ben precise con pene, che di fatto, applicando i vari istituti del processo penale, non possono portare a condanne pesanti. Per dire, per l’omesso versamento dell’IVA fino a 250mila euro non è previsto il carcere, oltre sono previsti dai 6 mesi ai due anni. Che vuol dire che in carcere per l’omesso versamento dell’IVA, per legge, non può andare nessuno.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque la razza politica è da bandire tutta. Questi sono 3 mesi che fanno teatrini per accaparrarsi poltrone o nomine invece di pensare CONCRETAMENTE a:
> - Lotta all’evasione fiscale
> - Ottenere più fondi Europei e al loro utilizzo.
> - Esplosione fuori controllo dei costi del gas (da cui derivano maggiori costi elettricità)
> ...


parliamo di gente (tutta) che ha parlato per 2 mesi di tetto italiano al prezzo del gas e disaccoppiamento, dimenticandosi che essendo ancora in carica avrebbero potuto agire..


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Per la chiusura della campagna elettorale, Pino Insegno (da anni dichiarato sostenitore della Meloni) presenta Giorgia Meloni citando Il Signore degli Anelli.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Berlusconi shock a Porta a Porta : "Putin voleva sostituire Zelensky con un governo di persone per bene".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi shock a Porta a Porta : "Putin voleva sostituire Zelensky con un governo di persone per bene".*


Da arresto immediato


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi shock a Porta a Porta : "Putin voleva sostituire Zelensky con un governo di persone per bene".*


e allora se le tirano addosso le etichette


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica sera Maratona di Mentana record su La7, dalla durata di ben 22 ore. Partenza alle 22:00 e fine alle 20:00 di lunedì.*




Un altro delinquente


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi shock a Porta a Porta : "Putin voleva sostituire Zelensky con un governo di persone per bene".*


Dai che riesce a fare perdere il CDX nei minuti di recupero


----------



## Gekyn (23 Settembre 2022)

Con mio grande dispiacere, alla fine sono arrivato alla conclusione che domenica per la prima volta dopo 24 anni di diritto di voto, non andrò a votare, guardando e ascoltando i vari clown che ci dovrebbero rappresentare, anche tappandomi il naso o chiudendo tutte e due gli occhi, non c'è nessuno che possa minimante avere la mia preferenza.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma non si possono dare vent’anni di carcere se una legge non lo prevede.
> Attualmente la fetta più consistente della materia è presidiata da sanzioni amministrative.
> Sono previste sanzioni penali in situazioni ben precise con pene, che di fatto, applicando i vari istituti del processo penale, non possono portare a condanne pesanti. Per dire, per l’omesso versamento dell’IVA fino a 250mila euro non è previsto il carcere, oltre sono previsti dai 6 mesi ai due anni. Che vuol dire che in carcere per l’omesso versamento dell’IVA, per legge, non può andare nessuno.



Non era questo il senso del discorso.

Quello che volevo sottolineare è che, se vuole, il fisco si accorge di inezie, e al cittadino normale le fa pagare fino all'ultimo centesimo, proprio insieme alla giustizia.

Poi ogni tanto (ogni tanto spesso), escono fuori notizie di aziende fantasma che fatturano milioni ma incredibilmente vengono scoperte anni dopo, e per vie traverse.

Cioè, io prendo, di sana pianta, ed edifico uno stabile in mezzo al nulla, grande come un campo da calcio, faccio affari e nessuno si accorge di niente.

E questo succede quando contemporaneamente non ti puoi permettere nemmeno di installare una tettoia a casa tua per riparare la macchina, che ti beccano subito. Se hai una attività, ti becchi controlli su controlli senza possibilità di sgarrare.

Dove sto io, a poca distanza c'è un'area di cinesi grande quanto un comune, una distesa di aziende e capannoni fatiscenti e senza insegne, continuamente al lavoro 24h7, dove ti lascio immaginare che casini hanno. Niente. Una volta si sono provati ad entrare in una di queste baracche e non ti dico che si è scatenato.

E tutte queste azienducole distruggono il nostro tessuto economico e sociale. Ma chiaramente, essendoci una giunta di feccia piddina, si guardano bene dal fargli qualcosa, ci mancherebbe. Agli stranieri che vengono qui a defecarci in testa, gli stendono i tappeti rossi, eh, anzi, gli costruiscono attorno servizi e strade. A te invece, che paghi le tasse da una vita, fanno un mazzo così per una puttanata, e ti lasciano il marciapiede davanti casa mezzo rotto per decenni.

Ma dove vogliamo andare. Restiamo OT, vai.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il liberismo è il motivo per il quale l'Occidente sta crollando, mentre il Capitalismo di Stato di matrice cinese avanza inesorabile.
> Lo statalismo di cui ci si lamenta è anche il motivo per cui la Germania ha sempre fatto surplus selvaggio, grazie a sussidi statali praticamente illimitati, e la Francia lo sfrutta per mettere il Governo azionista, in barba ai divieti europei.
> 
> Non esiste alcuna economia al mondo che si possa reggere con un mercato che si autoregola e uno Stato che se ne frega.
> ...


Ci sono le vie di mezzo fra economia di mercato e di piano. Ci sono i periodi di crisi in cui si deroga al principio generale, si resetta tutto e si riparte. 
Né l'URSS né l'Italia Fascista hanno avuto sempre la medesima politica economica.
Entrambi i sistemi hanno pregi e difetti.
Alla fine sono visioni ed organizzazioni umane.
Un certo tipo di economia improntata fortemente dalla presenza dello Stato, che sviluppa una industria pesante e monopolista da alcuni viene individuata come propedeutica alla guerra.

Non voglio entrare nella terapia dell'imperialismo e via discorrendo, ma alla fine è spesso una questione di controlli e di derive verso inefficienza e ladrocini. 

Quando hai un industria a forte presenza dello Stato ti devi beccare anche i Boiardi.
Bravi-incapaci, onesti-corrotti. E tutte le gerarchie di mezzo.

Il segretario del partito comunista cinese locale, che insistentemente spinge per fare una joint venture con azienda italiana con un piccolo know-how, (joint venture con maggioranza delle partecipazioni a nome suo, sede di produzione Cina), lo fa per sé, lo fa per il partito o lo fa per la Cina? 

Poi ti seguo anche nel tuo discorso.
Ma quelle aziende che all'ombra dello Stato liberale giolittiano facevano extraprofitti in guerra, qualcuno le denunciava come pescicani di guerra, ma poi fece il salto della quaglia e si mise al loro servizio, non sono tutti fatti umani?
Un conto è la teoria, la filosofia, ma se poi mi trovo l'immancabile furbetto italico un sistema vale l'altro?
O uno si rende preferibile per la maggior presenza di antidoti, contrappesi, contendibilità etc etc?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi shock a Porta a Porta : "Putin voleva sostituire Zelensky con un governo di persone per bene".*



Finalmente la campagna elettorale è finita e tutti si sentono liberi di dire quello che pensano veramente, dopo un mese di moderazione forzata, vedi Meloni con il Covid o la costituzione 

Non sposta neanche uno 0,1% questa affermazione del Berlusca, alla gente frega zero di Putin e Zelensky, ma forse se aspettava lunedì era meglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2022)

Chi ha gettato la maschera è la von der layen o come si scrive. La democrazia in Italia è messa in discussione dall'unione Europea, e dopodomani è un voto di difesa contro l'unione Europea.
È Italia contro anti-italiani


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Arrestato Salvatore Ferrigno, candidato in Sicilia nella coalizione di centrodestra (Schifani) ed ex deputato di Forza Italia, per scambio politico-mafioso.*

*Dalle intercettazioni ambientali emerge come Ferrigno si sia accordato con il boss Giuseppe De Luca: 
Ferrigno promette soldi e favori in cambio di voti in quattro paesi siciliani.*
*In carcere anche il boss e l'intermediaria Piera Lo Iacono.

Ferrigno si era presentato con lo slogan "per la difesa e il riscatto della Nostra Terra".*


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Arrestato Salvatore Ferrigno, candidato in Sicilia nella coalizione di centrodestra (Schifani) ed ex deputato di Forza Italia, per scambio politico-mafioso.*
> 
> *Dalle intercettazioni ambientali emerge come Ferrigno si sia accordato con il boss Giuseppe De Luca:
> Ferrigno promette soldi e favori in cambio di voti in quattro paesi siciliani.*
> ...


se non ne arrestano 4-5 ad elezione in Sicilia non siamo contenti


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Arrestato Salvatore Ferrigno, candidato in Sicilia nella coalizione di centrodestra (Schifani) ed ex deputato di Forza Italia, per scambio politico-mafioso.*
> 
> *Dalle intercettazioni ambientali emerge come Ferrigno si sia accordato con il boss Giuseppe De Luca:
> Ferrigno promette soldi e favori in cambio di voti in quattro paesi siciliani.*
> ...



Taaaacccc, la giustiziahhh ...


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

se i social sono affidabili i 5stalle potrebbero pure superare il PD secondo me


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Delle elezioni mi piace solo una cosa: la maratona di mentana. Semmai dovesse esserci una bassa affluenza( spero) o un piccolo partito di quelli anti sistema avesse un risultato eccezionale godrei a vedere la sua faccia.


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se i social sono affidabili i 5stalle potrebbero pure superare il PD secondo me


Il PD ha fatto finora il gradasso nei sondaggi fingendo che in comunali e regionali si vota come alle nazionali. In FVG si è votato insieme: 8% alle regionali e nello stesso giorno il M5S era primo partito in Italia. Da lì tutta la fuga dei pentastellati dal movimento e l'ossessione di andare in TV.....a perdere voti sul serio!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Delle elezioni mi piace solo una cosa: la maratona di mentana. Semmai dovesse esserci una bassa affluenza( spero) o un piccolo partito di quelli anti sistema avesse un risultato eccezionale godrei a vedere la sua faccia.


Concordo. Mentana è un fazioso di emme, un disastro totale quando parla di politica estera, però è un personaggio che sa catturare l'attenzione. In questo è il numero uno. Pure io domenica sera non vedo l'ora di piggiare sul 7 e godermi lo show, al di là della qualità e godere nel caso arrivi qualche "sorpresa".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

*Il portavoce di Zelensky, esclusivo a Repubblica: " Davvero Berlusconi si fida di un assassino come Putin? Gli italiani votino leader con principi morali."*


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il portavoce di Zelensky, esclusivo a Repubblica: " Davvero Berlusconi si fida di un assassino come Putin? Gli italiani votino leader con principi morali."*


manca solo Papa Francesco.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il portavoce di Zelensky, esclusivo a Repubblica: " Davvero Berlusconi si fida di un assassino come Putin? Gli italiani votino leader con principi morali."*



Il portavoce della comunità dei pipistrelli di Wuhan: "il governo di CSX ci garantisce un sereno progresso e sviluppo, e la cittadinanza grazie allo Ius Covidae, che votino la parte giusta".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio svizzero dichiarato reale da Bidimedia.*


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio svizzero dichiarato reale da Bidimedia.*



Meno male che i 5S dovevano sparire.

Il PD sono mesi e mesi che perde, dal circa 20% ora sta al 21.3%. Sicuramente domani lo danno in perdita del 2% e si troverà minimo al 22%, garantito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

*Per Youtrend, M5S al 16%.*


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per Youtrend, M5S al 16%.*


Mi sembra veramente esagerato...
Alla fine non capisco perchè Salvini dovrebbe avere un tracollo peggiore di loro che ne hanno fatte di tutti i colori. in anni di governo. Allora è vero che metà di quelli che li votano sperano solo di conservare il loro status quo da mantenuti.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio svizzero dichiarato reale da Bidimedia.*


Giallo-Rosso II ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

Attenzione comunque a questi sondaggisti, per quanto ufficiali.

Nelle regionali dell'Emilia Romagna, nel sabato precedente, questi stessi identici personaggi davano la Borgonzoni avanti due punti su Bonaccini (ma quando mai...).
Questo causò comunque la chiamata alle armi a Bologna-Modena, il giorno del voto, dove ci fu un'affluenza mai vista.

Ora questi sondaggisti da qualche ora twittano ripetutamente il concetto "Se i Cinque Stelle continuano a crescere, la previsione di vittoria del CDX potrebbe essere ribaltata?" Stanno chiamando alle armi i giovani nei social, che sono in maggioranza grillini.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se non ne arrestano 4-5 ad elezione in Sicilia non siamo contenti


"Per la difesa e il riscatto della nostra terra".
Intercettazione ambientale da vomito. Non è cambiato di nulla.

Il record resta al P1ddi (sono serio), considerando tutte le regioni ha il record di ingadati, arrestati, condannati.
(es la grande "preferenza" del p1ddi da parte della camorra, sempre per voto di scambio politico-mafioso).

Forse non resta che entrare in cabina elettorale, ruttare fortissimo che devono sentirlo tutti nella stanza, disegnare un pene sulla scheda, uscire e consegnare.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi sembra veramente esagerato...
> *Alla fine non capisco perchè Salvini dovrebbe avere un tracollo peggiore di loro* che ne hanno fatte di tutti i colori. in anni di governo. Allora è vero che metà di quelli che li votano sperano solo di conservare il loro status quo da mantenuti.


Perchè il sud si è sentito tradito da Salvini, che ha prima fatto cadere i grillini lasciando sbarcare i migranti e poi ha governato con Lamorgese e co. Intanto Conte, da buon volpone, ha fatto una massiccia campagna elettorale lì sul reddito. Diciamo che il M5S ha mantenuto il suo cavallo di battaglia, Salvini no. Anch'io sono perplesso sulle percentuali grilline, vedremo...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Giallo-Rosso II ?


Effettivamente Renzi e Calenda ago della bilancia, che è proprio quello che volevano. O il cdx raggiunge il 50 o succede il casino. Incredibile che ci sia qualcuno che voti quei due farabutti.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente Renzi e Calenda ago della bilancia, che è proprio quello che volevano. O il cdx raggiunge il 50 o succede il casino. Incredibile che ci sia qualcuno che voti quei due farabutti.


C'è anche da dire che il PD viene dato ad una percentuale esagerata. Per me il 20% non lo raggiungono...


----------



## Raryof (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che il PD viene dato ad una percentuale esagerata. Per me il 20% non lo raggiungono...


Il mio sogno sarebbe un pd al 16% e poi tracollo infinito, il giusto destino per un partito che dopo anni di nulla ancora oggi fa campagna elettorale facendosi dire "bravi" dai falsoni europei e andando contro il fascismo dirompente come unica missione in vita, tenuto in vita dall'analfabetismo politico italiano su cui funziona il giochino del no al fascismo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi shock a Porta a Porta : "Putin voleva sostituire Zelensky con un governo di persone per bene".*



Ha detto solo quello che pensa davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Arrestato Salvatore Ferrigno, candidato in Sicilia nella coalizione di centrodestra (Schifani) ed ex deputato di Forza Italia, per scambio politico-mafioso.*
> 
> *Dalle intercettazioni ambientali emerge come Ferrigno si sia accordato con il boss Giuseppe De Luca:
> Ferrigno promette soldi e favori in cambio di voti in quattro paesi siciliani.*
> ...



…ricatto alla …


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Stasera su Rete 4 con Brindisi e su La7 con Mentana, interviste ai leader politici.*


----------



## ARKANA (23 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio svizzero dichiarato reale da Bidimedia.*


Che tracollo allucinante salvini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

*Schlein alla Meloni: "Amo una donna, non sono madre, ma non sono meno donna."*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano parla di piazza semivuota a Roma durante la chiusura della campagna del PD. Vincenzo De Luca show sul palco: "Non offriamo un segretario scoppiettante e pirotecnico…vabbè, questo non ce l’ha. Ma offriamo dirigenti di grande competenza, serietà e onestà. Questo è quello che offriamo agli italiani...Reddito di Cittadinanza una porcheria che ha mischiato i poveri con i parassiti e i figli di buona donna".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano parla di piazza semivuota a Roma durante la chiusura della campagna del PD. Vincenzo De Luca show sul palco: "Non offriamo un segretario scoppiettante e pirotecnico…vabbè, questo non ce l’ha. Ma offriamo dirigenti di grande competenza, serietà e onestà. Questo è quello che offriamo agli italiani...Reddito di Cittadinanza una porcheria che ha mischiato i poveri con i parassiti e i figli di buona donna".*


Che trash!!! Mammamia...Letta poi che invita apposta quelli che lo sfottono  .


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*
Conte dà la carica a Piazza Santi Apostoli a Roma: "Ci avevano dato per morti e ancora una volta hanno sbagliato. Questa piazza è la dimostrazione che siamo in buona salute".

Maiorino (M5S) su Berlusconi a Tik Tok: "Atteggiamento predatorio verso le giovani donne".*


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Che tracollo allucinante salvini



I sondaggi lasciano il tempo che trovano. Ormai ci siamo quasi e vedremo i dati reali.


----------



## ARKANA (23 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I sondaggi lasciano il tempo che trovano. Ormai ci siamo quasi e vedremo i dati reali.


Sisi quello è vero, ma comunque un tracollo l'ha avuto, in 4 anni ha perso più o meno il 7%, la meloni invece ha guadagnato più del 20%


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2022)

C'è la possbilità che una donna possa diventare la prima donna primo ministro in Itaglia.. mi sarei aspetto più hauge da parte dei femministi.. dove sono


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sisi quello è vero, ma comunque un tracollo l'ha avuto, in 4 anni ha perso più o meno il 7%*, la meloni invece ha guadagnato più del 20%*



Nei sondaggi appare così ma sai meglio di me quanti abbagli hanno preso in passato i sondaggisti.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nei sondaggi appare così ma sai meglio di me quanti abbagli hanno preso in passato i sondaggisti.


Qualcosa mi dice che stavolta è vero. Considerando che già quando fece cadere il governo gialloverde, almeno dalle mie parti, molti rimasero delusi da lui. Poi la Lega non è il solito partito sovranista, ha comunque a suo difetto il fatto che è pur sempre il partito del nord e Salvini nei fatti, fatta eccezione per quel breve periodo nel governo gialloverde, ha continuato quello che hanno fatto Bossi e co.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dai che riesce a fare perdere il CDX nei minuti di recupero


ci stanno evidentemente provando, non è previsto il vincere con distacco.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è la possbilità che una donna possa diventare la prima donna primo ministro in Itaglia.. mi sarei aspetto più hauge da parte dei femministi.. dove sono


Perché il fatto di essere donna non conta niente di per sé, bisogna vedere i fatti.
Un po' come il famoso vantaggio di avere politici giovani (Renzi).

Ad esempio pare che, con il cdx al governo, il diritto all aborto non sarà cosi al sicuro come Meloni fa credere ("non ho intenzione di modificare la legge 194").
Già questo pericolo da solo fa passare in secondo piano il genere del premier.

Poi ovviamente le altre questioni: donne omosessuali, donne con amici/parenti omosessuali, o donne simpatizzanti dei temi lgtb.
O la questione immigrati e in genere stranieri

Tra i gruppetti di manifestanti anti-Meloni se non ricordo male ci sono sempre molte donne.

Al primato di essere la prima premier donna si aggiungerà il primato di essere odiata dalle stesse donne


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2022)

Twitter è invaso di sondaggi photoshoppati dai grillozzi. Una marea di grulli che danno il M5S al 20%. Per inginocchiarsi a casalino bisogna proprio essere dei grulli.

Se prendono un 35% a Napoli è pure buono per i collegi uninominali per il centrodestra.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2022)

La lega sia nel 2018 che nel 2019 ha preso molto più di quanto previsto dai sondaggi. Nel 2018 era data al 10 e ha preso il 17, nel 2019 ha preso il 34 e veniva data al 28.
Basterebbe mantenere un 20% al Nord e nel dato nazionale arrivare al 15% non sarebbe un'utopia.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

Interessante dialogo tra Massimo Mazzucco e Alberto Contri, il quale dice in un frammento che le elezioni italiane non contano niente, ma quelle che conteranno veramente saranno quelle di midterm di novembre.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2022)

*Mentana provoca Conte che risponde: "Trump o Biden? Capisco dove vuoi arrivare, Trump ha avuto una simpatia nei miei confronti, nulla di cui vergogliarsi. Ma la cosiddetta linea trumpiana non la condivido".*


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

Scarpinato (M5S): Vogliono negare ai poveri persino il tozzo di pane del reddito di cittadinanza.​


Il RDC, per me, sarà decisivo almeno in ampie zone del sud.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana provoca Conte che risponde: "Trump o Biden? Capisco dove vuoi arrivare, Trump ha avuto una simpatia nei miei confronti, nulla di cui vergogliarsi. Ma la cosiddetta linea trumpiana non la condivido".*



Tutti i giornalisti e i media in pratica stanno facendo campagna elettorale pro Conte e neanche se ne rendono conto. Incredibile  

Tutti i punti che sta riprendendo conte sono esclusivo merito di sta gente


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti i giornalisti e i media in pratica stanno facendo campagna elettorale pro Conte e neanche se ne rendono conto. Incredibile
> 
> *Tutti i punti che sta riprendendo conte sono esclusivo merito di sta gente*



Conte, per me, ha furbescamente puntato tutto sul RDC e prenderà molti voti.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me il pompaggio di Conte e dei 5S alla fine provocherà un botto di questi ultimi, che insieme ad una vittoria non clamorosa del CDX porterà alla fatidica indecisione dell'incarico di governo, previo innamoramento al momento opportuno.

E quindi ... eh, chissà.

Suonala ancora, Sam.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il pompaggio di Conte e dei 5S alla fine provocherà un botto di questi ultimi, che insieme ad una vittoria non clamorosa del CDX porterà alla fatidica indecisione dell'incarico di governo, previo innamoramento al momento opportuno.
> 
> E quindi ... eh, chissà.
> 
> Suonala ancora, Sam.



L’attacco netto in campagna elettorale da parte della Meloni al RDC è stato, per me, un errore grave.
Se il CDX non avrà numeri forti in Parlamento si rimetterà tutto in gioco per il piacere di Renzi.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’attacco netto in campagna elettorale da parte della Meloni al RDC è stato, per me, un errore grave.
> Se il CDX non avrà numeri forti in Parlamento si rimetterà tutto in gioco per il piacere di Renzi.



Mah, dipende, secondo me è una questione di scommesse su cavalli vincenti.

Voglio dire, supponendo che la Meloni (o altro) voglia vincere, è costretta almeno su alcuni punti ad essere esplicita, in modo da attirare voti di indecisi.

Non può essere troppo ambigua su alcuni temi, poi su altri temi lo può essere, ad esempio sul sanitario le conviene non essere troppo novaxxista perché è un argomento delicato e già c'ha la "nomea", essendo il prototipo di novax, per il mainstream, un fascista di destra. Comprensibile che voglia apparire all'elettorato non troppo distante dall'operato del governo, in tema di vaccini, lockdowns e greenpass.

Probabilmente ha ritenuto che il bacino dei voti dei potenziali elettori anti-RDC da reclutare sia superiore a quelli che perde.

Poi sono ipotesi.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Questo è il tempo di domenica, dove abito io. E nel resto del sud la situazione non cambia molto. Prevedo una bella fetta di astenuti  .


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il pompaggio di Conte e dei 5S alla fine provocherà un botto di questi ultimi, che insieme ad una vittoria non clamorosa del CDX porterà alla fatidica indecisione dell'incarico di governo, previo innamoramento al momento opportuno.
> 
> E quindi ... eh, chissà.
> 
> Suonala ancora, Sam.


bisogna capire a chi ruberà i voti il signor conte, se li ruba a Salvini e Silvio allora il governo 5s+Pd+quei fasulli di Renzi&Renzi è dietro l'angolo.
PDC ovviamente scelto da Ursula


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è il tempo di domenica, dove abito io. E nel resto del sud la situazione non cambia molto. Prevedo una bella fetta di astenuti  .


Ho visto attentamente, alla fine solo nel centro e nord italia c'è il casino. Al sud, invece, è bel tempo. Grande notizia per i grillini.


----------



## Sam (24 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ci sono le vie di mezzo fra economia di mercato e di piano. Ci sono i periodi di crisi in cui si deroga al principio generale, si resetta tutto e si riparte.
> Né l'URSS né l'Italia Fascista hanno avuto sempre la medesima politica economica.
> Entrambi i sistemi hanno pregi e difetti.
> Alla fine sono visioni ed organizzazioni umane.
> ...


Attenzione, io non sono affatto per il Capitalismo di Stato stile cinese, anzi: sebbene sia tecnicamente più sostenibile, lo trovo la forma più becera di Capitalismo. E sono del tutto terrorizzato dall'idea del diventare come la Cina, le cui imprese sono ammassi di società partecipate, in cui volente o nolente lo Stato ci mette bocca, anche se non a livello di pianificazione economica stile URSS, ringraziando il Cielo.

Da un punto di vista strettamente filosofico, io sono per la Terza Posizione: socializzazione dell'economia. La proprietà e l'iniziativa privata sono sacre e vanno tutelate, ma va tutelata anche la dignità del lavoratore. E lo Stato in questo contesto deve fare da garante degli equilibri.
Quindi divisione della proprietà dei mezzi di produzione al 50% per l'imprenditore, che mette il capitale "liquido", e per i lavoratori, che mettono il capitale umano, nell'azienda.
Lo Stato interviene solo quando l’equilibrio viene intaccato, ed ha il potere di nazionalizzate l’impresa e rivenderlax qualora l’imprenditore remi contro gli interessi nazionali.

Ma attenzione: io sono pragmatico, quindi anche se si scegliesse una via Capitalista Occidentale, con l'impresa privata i cui mezzi di produzione sono al 100% dell'imprenditore, mi andrebbe comunque bene, ma a patto che lo Stato sia garante del fatto che l'economia debba sempre favorire l'interesse nazionale e il diritto dei lavoratori, e sia un mezzo di salvaguardia nel caso in cui le imprese abbiano problemi.
Non a caso sono favorevole a CDP, che è di fatto una nuova IRI.
Quindi Capitalismo deregolamentato stile USA e desiderato da Bruxelles, anche no. Capitalismo "socialdemocratico" (chiamiamolo così) assolutamente sì.

Che poi il problema italiano sia la corruzione a tutti i livelli, che porta all'abuso di tali strutture e dei sussidi, è evidente, ma questo è il male con cui dobbiamo combattere, e che dovrebbe essere il punto principale di ogni Partito. Ma dato che questa gente è palesemente parte della causa del problema, è inutile anche solo stare a sperare in una loro soluzione.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Settembre 2022)

Attenzione che al sud il M5S potrebbe inaspettatamente fare il botto ed essere anche il partito di maggioranza.
Stanno andando città per città a dichiarare che non solo confermeranno il reddito, ma che alzeranno la cifra minima spettante.
E attualmente che prendono il reddito di cittadinanza, più o meno spettanti, diciamo, in Italia sono MILIONI di persone.

Fa nulla i disastri fatti o il programma politico, toccano direttamente le tasche dei cittadini in periodo di crisi con bollette che esplodono e gente che non sa come andare avanti: attenzione che possono ribaltare tutti i pronostici.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’attacco netto in campagna elettorale da parte della Meloni al RDC è stato, per me, un errore grave.
> Se il CDX non avrà numeri forti in Parlamento si rimetterà tutto in gioco per il piacere di Renzi.



Al di là dello schieramento politico un paese che si basa su un reddito di cittadinanza è destinato al fallimento.
Chiunque ha un minimo senso civico non può pensarla diversamente.

Giusto aiutare i più deboli, ci mancherebbe.
Ma sta passando il concetto, sopratutto verso i giovani, che se non fanno nulla prendono 700/800€ Mentre se vanno a lavorare prendono le stesse cifre per i primi 1/2 anni di inserimento nel mondo del lavoro e poi magari 1.200€ Lavorando 8 ore al giorno. Per molti lo sbatti non vale la candela, e li capisco, è razionale come ragionamento.
Conosco un ragazzo giovane alle prime esperienze che era dispiaciuto di aver ricevuto un’offerta da Conad come magazziniere a 1.000€ e doveva capire come poterla rifiutare per mantenersi dentro il protocollo del reddito.

Una parte dei giovani, che può permettermelo, è chiaro che tira i remi in barca perché 3/400€ In alcune zone non gli spostano granchè e preferiscono incassare meno ma vivere a casa, al bar, giocando a calcetto con gli amici di pomeriggio ecc. ovviamente non a Milano, dove per vivere servono determinate cifre, ma in qualche paese in provincia del sud ti assicuro che se hai già la casa di proprietà con 6/700€ De reddito Vivi discretamente e non hai nessuna voglia di cercarti un lavoro.

Senza considerare che almeno il 10% dei redditi sono per gente che non lo merita ma che fa i “furbetti”. Ma facciamo finta di nulla, non è questo il punto ovviamente. Non è che puoi penalizzare il 90% perché il 10% fa il furbo se fosse uno strumento corretto funzionante.

Il reddito di cittadinanza così come è attualmente è un fallimento ed è concettualmente sbagliato.

Dovrebbero dare un reddito di cittadinanza (più alto, non 6/700€ ma almeno 1.000€) a chi fa figli, ha chi ha problemi fisici, a chi viene licenziato. Il resto si dovrebbe dare sgravi fiscali per le assunzioni di disoccupati o altri meccanismi per facilitare la ricerca de lavoro, non degli incentivi a stare sul divano o a sperare di non trovare lavoro.

Prender soldi per far nulla è il sogno di tutti. Io stesso prendessi 1.000€ Preferirei il reddito con 6/700€ ma senza tutte le rotture che un lavoro comporta, sia fisiche che di livello di stress e salute.

E se tutti ragionano così eliminiamo pure dalla costituzione “l’Italia è una repubblica fondata sul lavoro”.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Settembre 2022)

Se non voglio votare la destra e M5S per le loro idee, il PD e Renzi mi fanno ribrezzo, che diavolo dovrei votare domani? 
Questa cosa delle coalizioni è una sciagura, praticamente ci sono solo 4 scelte a meno di buttare il proprio voto


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Attenzione che al sud il M5S potrebbe inaspettatamente fare il botto ed essere anche il partito di maggioranza.
> Stanno andando città per città a dichiarare che non solo confermeranno il reddito, ma che alzeranno la cifra minima spettante.
> E attualmente che prendono il reddito di cittadinanza, più o meno spettanti, diciamo, in Italia sono MILIONI di persone.
> 
> Fa nulla i disastri fatti o il programma politico, toccano direttamente le tasche dei cittadini in periodo di crisi con bollette che esplodono e gente che non sa come andare avanti: attenzione che possono ribaltare tutti i pronostici.


Che disastro sia...Tanto ormai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho visto attentamente, alla fine solo nel centro e nord italia c'è il casino. Al sud, invece, è bel tempo. Grande notizia per i grillini.



Per me il contrario, bel tempo= scampagnate e gite.
L'astensionismo è sempre maggiore quando c'è caldo e bel tempo.

A meno che non ci siano alluvioni, ovvio.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Il M5S comunque punta a fare il vero terzo polo. Ossia, prendere una quantità necessaria di voti affinchè nessuna delle due coalizioni possa avere la maggioranza senza di loro.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il contrario, bel tempo= scampagnate e gite.
> L'astensionismo è sempre maggiore quando c'è caldo e bel tempo.
> 
> A meno che non ci siano alluvioni, ovvio.


Esatto, figurati se probabilmente nell'ultima domenica di sole e bel tempo la gente va a votare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Esatto, figurati se probabilmente nell'ultima domenica di sole e bel tempo la gente va a votare



Oltre alla simil giornata estiva al sud, vedevo ora che sono previsti anche alluvioni e temporali clamorosi in Toscana, fortino del PD.

Dunque il CDX in caso di risultato deludente non potrà certo appuntare scuse per il meteo, totalmente favorevole.


----------



## sunburn (24 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Al di là dello schieramento politico un paese che si basa su un reddito di cittadinanza è destinato al fallimento.
> Chiunque ha un minimo senso civico non può pensarla diversamente.
> 
> Giusto aiutare i più deboli, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Premetto che, da quel che ho letto, il reddito di cittadinanza è uno strumento che si è dimostrato fallimentare e quindi penso dovrebbe essere eliminato. 
Però mi sembra che si faccia un po’ di retorica eccessiva. Nel senso, ho letto per curiosità le varie casistiche e in quasi tutte le diverse situazioni mi riesce difficile credere che, mettendo da parte gli intenti propagandistici che mirano alla sua demonizzazione, sia effettivamente più conveniente starsene a casa che trovare lavoro. Per dire, da quel che ho letto, una famiglia di due adulti e due figli minori, con casa in affitto, prende al massimo 1300 euro e rotti al mese. Non conosco il costo della vita in tutta Italia, ma 1300 al mese per quattro persone con affitto da pagare mi sembrano insufficienti ovunque.
Anche il ragazzo che prende 300-400 deve comunque essere inserito in un nucleo familiare con determinati requisiti di reddito.

Ovviamente il discorso vale per le persone per bene. Se, invece, si prendono anche solo 50 euro di rdc e nel frattempo 1000 al mese in nero, il discorso cambia. Ma questo problema esisterà sempre per qualunque sostegno al reddito, finché non si farà qualcosa di serio contro il lavoro nero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio clandestino Sicilia: CDX al 41%, tutti gli altri sotto il 20.

Nelle regionali invece scontro alla pari tra De Luca e Schifani.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio clandestino Sicilia: CDX al 41%, tutti gli altri sotto il 20.
> 
> Nelle regionali invece scontro alla pari tra De Luca e Schifani.*


De Luca 2, l'"antisistemah" favorevole al vaccino obbligatorio  .


----------



## Simo98 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oltre alla simil giornata estiva al sud, vedevo ora che sono previsti anche alluvioni e temporali clamorosi in Toscana, fortino del PD.
> 
> Dunque il CDX in caso di risultato deludente non potrà certo appuntare scuse per il meteo, totalmente favorevole.


I votanti convinti del cdx secondo me sono motivati per vedere finalmente il governo cambiare, questa è un'occasione unica e andranno a votare anche con il diluvio universale 
Il problema sono gli indecisi o occasionali, che sono tantissimi


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

il filo rosso delle ultime due-tre settimane è sostanzialmente quello di far avere una maggioranza meno ampia del previsto al centro-destra.
si è passati dal rischio maggioranza per modificare da soli la Costituzione a mettere a rischio pure la maggioranza semplice per eleggere un presidente da soli dopo tot. chiamate

in questa zozzeria di legge elettorale c'è una sorta di premio di maggioranza, anche se poco esplicito per non far trasalire gli idioti con la retorica del fascismo per il governo forte a scapito del parlamento, che dovrebbe premiare il centro-destra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

*Di Maio copia Mario Giordano di Fuori dal Coro, e utilizza cartonati dei politici nei suoi comizi elettorali.*


----------



## Raryof (24 Settembre 2022)

Le elezioni di Letta riassunte in 9 secondi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570376233841459200


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio copia Mario Giordano di Fuori dal Coro, e utilizza cartonati dei politici nei suoi comizi elettorali.*


Non può essere Mario Giordano se non c'è DONATO.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2022)

I social sono inondati di grillozzi che fanno a gara a dire la percentuale più alta che il M5S prenderebbe nei sondaggi fasulli clandestini ahahaha
Qualche uninominale al Sud potrebbero vincerlo, in particolare zona Napoli. Come nel 2018 al Sud sarebbe meglio se il pd non crollasse troppo. Al Sud un 30% del centrodestra potrebbe essere sufficiente a vincere tutti i collegi


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*secondo Saviano ci sarebbe un "regime fratellista", solo perchè la polizia ha allontanato dei contestatori ad uno degli ultimi comizi di Meloni*
praticamente quello che accade a ogni comizio da sempre...


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2022)

Mie previsioni:
Fdi 24.5%
Pd 22%
M5s 16%
Lega 11%
Terzo polo 7.5%
Fi 5.5%
Avs 3.5%
Italexit 3.1%
----- sbarramento----
+Europa 2%
Up 1.5%
Noi moderati 1.2%
Il resto sotto 1%


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2022)

Se il m5s, come pare, farà un risultato al di sopra delle aspetattive e dei sondaggi, non lo farà solo a discapito del astensione ma anche togliendo voti al pd ed avs..


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mie previsioni:
> Fdi 24.5%
> Pd 22%
> M5s 16%
> ...


resti sempre convinto che alla fine non ci sarà molto margine tra FDI e Pd, come mai ?
c'erano anche sondaggi di 6-7 punti di scarto


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se il m5s, come pare, farà un risultato al di sopra delle aspetattive e dei sondaggi, non lo farà solo a discapito del astensione ma anche togliendo voti al pd ed avs..


Un M5S, possibilmente non primo partito, ma che supera il PD, farebbe implodere tutti i Draghi/anti-italiani. Anche perchè smentirebbe la storiella di Draghi "amato da tutta italia", visto che loro sono il partito che principalmente lo ha fatto cadere e al posto di crollare sono cresciuti. 

Ho pronti i popcorn, in tal caso. E non tifo affatto Conte eh, non lo voterei mai.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Video già postato qui da altri, ma lo riposto. Il buon Silver dice tutta la verità con ironia e semplicità.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*CGIA Mestre:

"Il futuro governo dovrà trovare 40 miliardi entro il 31 dicembre, di cui 5 per estendere anche a dicembre gli aiuti sul piano energetico appena approvati al Senato e 35 miliardi nella prossima legge di bilancio per prorogare altri interventi del governo Draghi al 2022"*


che bel regalino in eredità da parte del migliore del governo dei migliori...

fa comodo davvero a Super Mario che si voti ora e non in primavera...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

*De Petris e Fassina voteranno per Conte. *


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Petris e Fassina voteranno per Conte. *


Tutta la sinistra insignificante satellite del PD che fanno finta di essere diversi da quest'ultimo, va con i M5S. 2-3% regalato in pratica.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le elezioni di Letta riassunte in 9 secondi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570376233841459200


Sto qui vuole palesemente sotterrare il PD, così chi viene dopo di lui non saprà più dove aggrapparsi. Lo stesso Bonaccini, forse recupererà qualcosa, ma non mi sembra uno capace di unire tutto il popolo a votare per lui.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto qui vuole palesemente sotterrare il PD, così chi viene dopo di lui non saprà più dove aggrapparsi. Lo stesso Bonaccini, forse recupererà qualcosa, ma non mi sembra uno capace di unire tutto il popolo a votare per lui.



Questo imb3cille è forse il più grande contribuente del CDX a sua insaputa. Il perfetto controaltare di quello che è Salvini per il CSX.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2022)

Nelle grandi città il terzo polo rischia di favorire il centrodestra nei collegi uninominali.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Settembre 2022)

M5s e il risultato più riuscito del sistema negli ultimi anni per mantenere in piedi il teatrino. Al sud la maggiorparte va a votare solo per mantenere il reddito, del resto non gli frega nulla. Non ci fossero i grillini ci sarebbe come minimo il 50% di astensione.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

la situazione del M5S è peggiorata rispetto al 2018
allora c'erano personaggi candidati che si erano fatti conoscere dal grande pubblico dal 2013
ora non c'è nessuno, sfido chiunque a nominare i candidati del proprio territorio.
i più scopriranno i candidati domani leggendo i nomi sulla porta della scuola in cui votano
c'è solo Conte, è peggio di Grillo dominus all'epoca


----------



## mil77 (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mie previsioni:
> Fdi 24.5%
> Pd 22%
> M5s 16%
> ...



io dico lega 14/15%, Fi intorno all'8%. PD sul 17%


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mie previsioni:
> Fdi 24.5%
> Pd 22%
> M5s 16%
> ...



Spero solo che, qualunque essa sia, venga fuori una maggioranza chiara altrimenti si assisterebbe alla solita ammucchiata bloccata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *De Petris e Fassina voteranno per Conte. *



Nulla di cui stupirsi, i cinque stelle sono l'ennesima maschera della sinistra.


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio copia Mario Giordano di Fuori dal Coro, e utilizza cartonati dei politici nei suoi comizi elettorali.*



Handicappato!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Handicappato!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Quali sono le vostre previsioni? Andrete a votare? Se sì, per chi?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le vostre previsioni? Andrete a votare? Se sì, per chi?


Vince centrodestra ma senza maggioranza. Non so se andrò a votare. Se ci andrò, voterò Paragone.


----------



## Mika (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le vostre previsioni? Andrete a votare? Se sì, per chi?


Vado a votare, al 99% FdI, anche perché, a parte il M5S, li ho votati tutti e mi manca FdI per l'archivement Ma penso che questo sia il mio ultimo voto, se finisce come gli altri. Non mi aspetto che l'Italia cambi, mi basta che non degeneri anche se penso sia impossibile. Sono curioso di capire cosa faccia un Partito che è sempre stato in opposizione. Una chance sento di dovergliela dare. E poi dopo 11 anni di governi tecnici di sinistra o grandi ammucchiate, vorrei vedere un governo veramente di Destra per capire se sono fuffa anche loro come quelli di sinistra come penso che siano, ma senza vederli all'opera non si potrà capire.

Non considero un governo M5S-Lega come Governo di Destra ma un tentativo di Governare a causa di una falla nella legge elettorale dove la coalizione vincitrice non aveva i numeri per governare visto che il partito più votato era da solo e quindi anche lui non aveva i numeri per governare. Un fallimento.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Grandissimo qui!

Ora truccheranno le elezioni per non farlo entrare in parlamento, sicuro.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo qui!
> 
> Ora truccheranno le elezioni per non farlo entrare in parlamento, sicuro.


Qui c'è il video integrale. Dà dell'omertoso a Mattarella e schifosa alla vonderLIAR. LOL.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le vostre previsioni? Andrete a votare? Se sì, per chi?


credo vincerà centro destra con meloni che fa il pieno di voti. poi da vedere se gli daranno il governo. crollo lega, fi, m5s almeno 15%, paragone enterà in parlamento, italia sovrana e popolare mi sa non c'è la fare. Io non andrò a votare, magari sbaglierò ma per me è solo un teatrino per mantenere lo status quo. Ringrazio grillo ed m5s per avermi aperto gli occhi nel 2013 quando scoprì che sono nati solo appunto per mantenere lo status quo altrimenti quell'anno ci sarebbe stare un astensione record.


----------



## Mika (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo qui!
> 
> Ora truccheranno le elezioni per non farlo entrare in parlamento, sicuro.


Italexit farà la fine della Lega di Bossi che dal Federalismo è passato ad allearsi con Forza Italia e cambiare la sua politica per diventare un partito nazionale. In pratica oggi dirà "fuori dall'europa" poi quando entrerà in parlamento si diventerà un partito sovranista tendente del gruppo centristi di destra e lascerà l'idea dell'Italia fuori dalla UE e Nato e probabilmente cambierà nome. Però ammiro il voler essere fuori dal coro. Ma di partiti/movimenti che volevano entrare per ribaltare il Parlamento per poi diventare parte dell'ingranaggio ce ne sono tanti e Italexit sarà uno di quelli.


----------



## Sam (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le vostre previsioni?


Le stesse di inizio campagna elettorale: il risultato di queste elezioni è inutile.
Il vero Governo sarà quello con il commissario PdC nominato direttamente da Washington e Bruxelles.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andrete a votare? Se sì, per chi?


No.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Italexit farà la fine della Lega di Bossi che dal Federalismo è passato ad allearsi con Forza Italia e cambiare la sua politica per diventare un partito nazionale. In pratica oggi dirà "fuori dall'europa" poi quando entrerà in parlamento si diventerà un partito sovranista tendente del gruppo centristi di destra e lascerà l'idea dell'Italia fuori dalla UE e Nato e probabilmente cambierà nome. Però ammiro il voler essere fuori dal coro. Ma di partiti/movimenti che volevano entrare per ribaltare il Parlamento per poi diventare parte dell'ingranaggio ce ne sono tanti e Italexit sarà uno di quelli.


Anch'io ho i miei dubbi. Se lo voterò, mi turerò parecchio il naso con tutti le riserve che ho su Paragone. Sono un elettore, non una pecora e quindi se il partito che ho votato farà cavolate, non ci metto nulla a parlarne male e non votare più.

Comunque c'è da dire che Paragone ha quelle idee lì, di destra. Il M5S aveva le sue ambiguità, infatti io già dal 2017 qui parlavo di una possibile alleanza col PD. Ma Italexit non penso proprio arriverà a tanto, ha un elettorato così arrabbiato che se dovessero fare una giravolta grave, tipo allearsi con il PD come hanno fatto i grillini, uno di loro potrebbe non vivere più una vita tranquilla. E' uno di quei progetti che o va fino in fondo o fallisce e basta, perchè mira esclusivamente ad un certo tipo di elettorato senza fingere di essere trasversale come facevano vedere Grillo, Di Maio e co.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho i miei dubbi. Se lo voterò, mi turerò parecchio il naso con tutti le riserve che ho su Paragone. Sono un elettore, non una pecora e quindi se il partito che ho votato farà cavolate, non ci metto nulla a parlarne male e non votare più.
> 
> Comunque c'è da dire che Paragone ha quelle idee lì, di destra. Il M5S aveva le sue ambiguità, infatti io già dal 2017 qui parlavo di una possibile alleanza col PD. Ma Italexit non penso proprio arriverà a tanto, ha un elettorato così arrabbiato che se dovessero fare una giravolta grave, tipo allearsi con il PD come hanno fatto i grillini, uno di loro potrebbe non vivere più una vita tranquilla. E' uno di quei progetti che o va fino in fondo o fallisce e basta, perchè mira esclusivamente ad un certo tipo di elettorato senza fingere di essere trasversale come facevano vedere Grillo, Di Maio e co.


Aggiungo un'altra cosa non di poco conto. Il centrodestra DEVE sperare nel "botto" di Paragone. Forza Italia è morta/fin di vita ormai e IV-Azione la sta sostituendo. Paragone può evitare proprio questo, la distruzione del centrodestra che è certa se finisce in mano ai due bomba.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

*Lega* *viola il silenzio elettorale. Social del partito attivissimi con continui post con critiche a PD e M5S.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lega* *viola il silenzio elettorale. Social del partito attivissimi con continui post con critiche a PD e M5S.*


Atteggiamento di chi sa che prenderà una scoppola, secondo me.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

*Lega ha lanciato l'hashtag #domanivotolega. In barba al silenzio elettorale.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lega ha lanciato l'hashtag #domanivotolega. In barba al silenzio elettorale.*


LOL. Vabbè, fossi in Salvini darei la colpa a Putinnnn. Potrebbe dire_ "Ha stato luihhh che mi ha rubato l'accaunnnt!!!". _Vale per i video della premier finlandese, dovrebbe valere anche per la Lega  .


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

*Anche Italexit di Paragone non rispetta il silenzio elettorale. Stessa cosa per il partito Italia Sovrana e Popolare di Rizzo.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Italexit di Paragone non rispetta il silenzio elettorale. Stessa cosa per il partito Italia Sovrana e Popolare di Rizzo.*


Paragone, a quanto pare, entrerà per pochi voti. Mentre ISP si gioca il tutto per tutto e, secondo me, non ce la farà.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Italexit di Paragone non rispetta il silenzio elettorale. Stessa cosa per il partito Italia Sovrana e Popolare di Rizzo.*



Anche più Europa in cerca dell'ultimo elettore


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lega ha lanciato l'hashtag #domanivotolega. In barba al silenzio elettorale.*


i giornalai dicono che i social non sono contemplati nella legge, vabbè nel caso pagheranno la multina coi soldi di vladimiro


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le vostre previsioni? Andrete a votare? Se sì, per chi?



Per me ci saranno sorprese rispetto ai sondaggi. 
Credo comunque che andrò a votare chi mi fa meno schifo ora.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

*Anche +Europa e Italia Viva continuano a postare sui social. *


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche +Europa e Italia Viva continuano a postare sui social. *


Un flop del bomba, magari!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

"Non si parla di campagna elettorale, Salvini in galera!"... Repubblica... "Ok ma... perché non fare un articolo in homepage con i voti alla campagna elettorale??"

Meloni voto 5, Letta 6


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

I politicanti italiani non rispettano la Costituzione figuriamoci se si preoccupano dei silenzio elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Non si parla di campagna elettorale, Salvini in galera!"... Repubblica... "Ok ma... perché non fare un articolo in homepage con i voti alla campagna elettorale??"
> 
> Meloni voto 5, Letta 6


Conte denominato "uno e trino" voto 7  . Il più alto. 

Peggiori Salvini ("capitano degradato") e Berlusconi ("lugubre epilogo") con 3 e 2 ahahahhaha. Sorpreso del 5,5 a Calenda. 

No ma non c'entrano gli ideali dell'editore eh.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I politicanti italiani non rispettano la Costituzione figuriamoci se si preoccupano dei silenzio elettorale.


Infatti per me è una scemenza, ho riportato per dovere di cronaca. Più che altro è una buona cosa per capire chi sta messo male.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti per me è una scemenza, ho riportato per dovere di cronaca. Più che altro è una buona cosa per capire chi sta messo male.



Altra idiozia è vietare la diffusione dei sondaggi negli ultimi 15 giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

Dmitrij Suslov, politologo vicino al Cremlino: Stiamo perdendo per inferiorità numerica, ma useremo le atomiche solo per deterrenza. *Voto in Italia? Salvini e Berlusconi sono colombe.*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Italexit di Paragone non rispetta il silenzio elettorale. Stessa cosa per il partito Italia Sovrana e Popolare di Rizzo.*



Ma perché, in itaglia esistono le regole, sì?

Siamo un branco di pagliacci, eventualmente mi meraviglierei se domani al seggio non trovo qualche tossico di partito che si mette a scegliere le schede e brucia quelle "fastidiose".


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Ma perché, in itaglia esistono le regole, sì?*
> 
> Siamo un branco di pagliacci, eventualmente mi meraviglierei se domani al seggio non trovo qualche tossico di partito che si mette a scegliere le schede e brucia quelle "fastidiose".



Le regole esistono. Mancano sanzioni (applicabili ed efficaci) per chi non le rispetta.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Settembre 2022)

Regola inutile. Non cambia nulla se fino a un attimo prima di votare senti cosa dicono i vari candidati.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le regole esistono. Mancano sanzioni (applicabili ed efficaci) per chi non le rispetta.



Ma non mi dire.

Allora quando asserisco che la giustizia è un cancro di questa nazione, non la butto poi tanto di fuori, come in tanti invece lamentano.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Settembre 2022)

M5S farà un ottimo risultato, sul 17% per me.. i giovani sono innamorati di Conte dai tempi del lockdown 2020 e stanno tornando a votare moltissimi meridionali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

Comunque l'ultimo sondaggio vero, commissionato ufficialmente, è quello rilasciato da bidimedia in Svizzera che ho postato ieri.

Qualunque altro, compresi quelli usciti oggi, sono tutti fake grillini.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non mi dire.
> 
> Allora quando asserisco che la giustizia è un cancro di questa nazione, non la butto poi tanto di fuori, come in tanti invece lamentano.



La giustizia italiana non funziona perché ai politicanti ed a chi gestisce il potere in genere conviene che non funzioni.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> M5S farà un ottimo risultato, sul 17% per me.. i giovani sono innamorati di Conte dai tempi del lockdown 2020 e stanno tornando a votare moltissimi meridionali


Più che i giovani…. Non so fare la % ma direi che li votano in 2.360.000 italiani, quelli che attualmente prendono il reddito.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque l'ultimo sondaggio vero, commissionato ufficialmente, è quello rilasciato da bidimedia in Svizzera che ho postato ieri.
> 
> Qualunque altro, compresi quelli usciti oggi, sono tutti fake grillini.




È finito il tempo dei sondaggi.


----------



## Sam (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> M5S farà un ottimo risultato, sul 17% per me.. *i giovani sono innamorati di Conte dai tempi del lockdown 2020 e stanno tornando a votare moltissimi meridionali*


Ma la Sindrome di Stoccolma una volta non era considerata una patologia?


----------



## mil77 (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa non di poco conto. Il centrodestra DEVE sperare nel "botto" di Paragone. Forza Italia è morta/fin di vita ormai e IV-Azione la sta sostituendo. Paragone può evitare proprio questo, la distruzione del centrodestra che è certa se finisce in mano ai due bomba.


Ma tu sei sicuro che FI sia morta? Io se to tanti che dicono che nello schifo attuale voteranno berlusconi che è il meno peggio


----------



## mil77 (24 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> M5S farà un ottimo risultato, sul 17% per me.. i giovani sono innamorati di Conte dai tempi del lockdown 2020 e stanno tornando a votare moltissimi meridionali


I giovani? Più che altro direi i giovani che non vogliono fare nulla nella vita....perché quelli che fanno l'università o quelli che lavorano non votano di certo Conte.


----------



## Rudi84 (24 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma tu sei sicuro che FI sia morta? Io se to tanti che dicono che nello schifo attuale voteranno berlusconi che è il meno peggio


Anche secondo me negli ultimi giorni si sta sottovalutando FI e la lega. Non credo sia possibile che 2 settimane fa la lega aveva molto più del 15% e FI almeno 8%. Poi mi ricordo che ai primi di settembre i sondaggi dicevano che i 5stalle era un miracolo se arrivavano al 10 e ora sembra abbiano guadagnato 6-7 punti in 2 settimane vorrei sapere come sia possibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma la Sindrome di Stoccolma una volta non era considerata una patologia?



E' stato un periodo folle quello dei lockdown di Conte. Cervelli in pappa, generazioni segnate per anni.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vince centrodestra ma senza maggioranza. Non so se andrò a votare. Se ci andrò, voterò Paragone.


per non avere la maggioranza dovrebbero stare sotto 37% in quattro partiti della coalizione di destra.
sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato un periodo folle quello dei lockdown di Conte. Cervelli in pappa, generazioni segnate per anni.


Aggiungo anche il periodo del greenpass che fu l'evoluzione più becera dei lockdown gondiani. Ricordo ancora quando il gestore del lido che frequentavo, mentre ci parlavo, sfotteva una perchè non si voleva fare il vaccino. Ma la colpa è solo la nostra, un popolo bue che si appecora al primo scemo al comando.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Settembre 2022)

Buongiornoooo e buon voto a tutti. Qualunque cosa votiate, auguri, esercitate con orgoglio il vostro diritto!
Dai che ci siamo...


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vince centrodestra ma senza maggioranza. Non so se andrò a votare. Se ci andrò, voterò Paragone.


La maggioranza ce l’avrà certamente. L’unica cosa incerta è la consistenza numerica in Parlamento che avranno i vari partiti della coalizione. Da quello dipenderà da quanto presto cadrà il governo Meloni.
Questa è la mia unica curiosità, sperando che non raggiungano da soli i 2/3 dei seggi.

Per il resto, indifferenza totale per queste elezioni. L’unica cosa che potrebbe strapparmi un sorrisone sarebbe la coppia Calenda-Renzi fuori dal Parlamento, ma penso sia improbabile.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2022)

Ieri sera ho magnato come un maiale e fatto tardissimo. Mi sono svegliato presto e ora mi alleno. Più tardi penso di andare ma ancora non so cosa farò dentro quella cabina.

Vado con questo mood. Ascoltate, Rino era talmente avanti che sembra l’abbia scritta ieri. Come tanti altri capolavori. Tutti stra maledettamente attuali. Magari fosse ancora vivo. Invece ci toccano I Manikin Lauro e Blanco per Dio


----------



## Simo98 (25 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> M5S farà un ottimo risultato, sul 17% per me.. i giovani sono innamorati di Conte dai tempi del lockdown 2020 e stanno tornando a votare moltissimi meridionali


Mai sentito un mio coetaneo dire di votate per quel partito
I più quotati tra i giovani sono sinistra e terzo polo, ma con il semplice obiettivo di non far vincere FDI e Lega, in gran parte mal sopportarti (e mi aggiungo pure io)


----------



## Ambrole (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' evasione è il problema prioritario, ma non faranno mai legge abbastanza dure per intimorire chi evade.
> 
> Informatevi su cosa sta succedendo in Provincia di Brescia, "conosco" tutto il giro.
> Sono già a 15 milioni di euro trovati sottoterra.
> ...


Il problema prioritario è trovare gente che utilizzi in modo proficuo insoldi delle tasse ed eventualmente anche quelli recuperati dall'evasione, perché finché tutti gli extra fondi che arrivano, vengono mangiati, non risolvi nulla.
Sto vivendo in prima persona, progetti di riqualificazione del comune, dove in un edificio mettono in preventivo 70 porte da 1000 euro (con un valore reale che credo stia sui 100 cadauna). Capisci che se quello che può essere fatto con 7000 euro, viene fatto con 70.000 i soldi nn bastano mai. E tutta la differenza viene mangiata, con nessun vantaggio per la cittadinanza.

Si parla di Reggio Emilia, quindi Roccaforte PD


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Mai sentito un mio coetaneo dire di votate per quel partito
> I più quotati tra i giovani sono sinistra e terzo polo, ma con il semplice obiettivo di non far vincere FDI e Lega, in gran parte mal sopportarti (e mi aggiungo pure io)


Poi, quando si ritroveranno speranza ministro della salute ed i suoi amati lockdown, frigneranno...

"glhi addulti ci anno rubbato il futuro!!1!"

E ma volete mettere che hanno fermato il pericolo fasssismo?

PS: ovviamente non parlo di te, fratello rossonero, ma in generale...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il problema prioritario è trovare gente che utilizzi in modo proficuo insoldi delle tasse ed eventualmente anche quelli recuperati dall'evasione, perché finché tutti gli extra fondi che arrivano, vengono mangiati, non risolvi nulla.
> Sto vivendo in prima persona, progetti di riqualificazione del comune, dove in un edificio mettono in preventivo 70 porte da 1000 euro (con un valore reale che credo stia sui 100 cadauna). Capisci che se quello che può essere fatto con 7000 euro, viene fatto con 70.000 i soldi nn bastano mai. E tutta la differenza viene mangiata, con nessun vantaggio per la cittadinanza.
> 
> Si parla di Reggio Emilia, quindi Roccaforte PD


infatti, pure si riuscisse a recuperare tutti i soldi evasi mica è scontato che l'italia diventi efficiente come la svizzara, anzi lo scenario piu probabile è che con i soldi in piu i politicanti facciano piu spesa pubblica inutile, sicuramente aumenterebbero lo stipendio agli statali, le pensioni, assumerebbero nuovi forestali, aumenterebbero i bonus e redditi di cittadinanza vari ecc. Se hai un secchio bucato non è aggiungendo piu acqua che risolvi il problema, l'evasione è un problema di giustizia sociale, cosi come il dipendete paga tutte le tasse anche gli altri dovrebbero fare altrettanto, ma di certo togliendo l'evasione non risolvi il problema dell'italia e la sua mentalità


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Spero che l’astensionismo sia molto basso.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che l’astensionismo sia molto basso.


Dovrebbe essere totale.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere totale.



Per ottenere cosa? Un Governo ci sarebbe comunque.


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Poi, quando si ritroveranno speranza ministro della salute ed i suoi amati lockdown, frigneranno...
> 
> "glhi addulti ci anno rubbato il futuro!!1!"


Il futuro è già stato scippato a intere generazioni, almeno a partire dalla mia(nati dalla metà degli ‘80 in poi), da chi negli anni ‘70-‘80 ha votato per far vivere il Paese ampiamente al di sopra delle proprie possibilità. 
E mi/ci tocca anche sentire i nostalgici dei “meravigliosi” anni ‘80… 

Considerando che anche a questa tornata elettorale l’80% dei cittadini sceglierà il futuro del restante 20%, mi auguro di cuore che ragazzi/e e bambini/e di oggi avranno la possibilità di andarsene all’Estero quando diventeranno adulti.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

appena tornato dal seggio

cos'è questa novità dei talloncini sotto le schede elettorali ?

dopo che voti non devi mettere nella scatola apposita ma devono togliere i talloncini da sotto prima

come se un talloncino impedisse di imbrogliare...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> appena tornato dal seggio
> 
> *cos'è questa novità dei talloncini sotto le schede elettorali ?*
> 
> ...



Dovrebbe servire come antifrode.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

se volete divertirvi, c'è il seggiometro di youtrend
mettete le cifre ai partiti e costruite la vostra maggioranza preferita 

[URL unfurl.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che l’astensionismo sia molto basso.


Sono andato a votare alle 8.30, mi aspettavo di trovare nessuno ma ho dovuto fare la fila. Ho il seggio di fronte a casa e lo vedo dalla finestra, nel mio quartiere sta votando tanta gente, ci sono anche gli anziani con il deambulatore. Non vedevo tutta questa gente andare a votare dal 1994 quando c'era la novità Forza Italia. Il mio quartiere conta circa 4.000 abitanti.

Non so quanto conti ma do la testimonianza, abito nell'Interland di Milano, un comune da 79.000 abitanti.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere totale.


Guarda che non c'è il quorum. Se andassero a votare solo i politici e i loro parenti, quindi 1000 persone, vincerebbe lo stesso un partito e una coalizione, chi prende tra quei 1000 voti. E daresti anche il segnale ai politici che "all'italiano non frega più nulla, facciamo quello che ci pare che tanto non ci verranno mai a prendere sotto casa". Se ci lamentassero con manifestazioni ci direbbero "ma non hai votato quindi che cavolo ti lamenti?".

Alla fine il non votare non è un voto di protesta. Vuoi farli cambiare rotta, devi andare a fare la marcia e la rivoluzione. Loro meno voti e più sono contenti, perché si è passivi e il popolo passivo è complice. 

Per il resto concordo con te, fanno tutti pena, a quel punto rimane solo andare a vivere all'estero, chi può lo fa chi non può come me e forse te si attacca.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Da me piove un accidenti, a quanto pare sarà temporale tutta la giornata. Se si calma, potrei andare a votare, altrimenti passo. Per questi animali al parlamento non mi va di bagnarmi i vestiti.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

A Napoli violentissimo nubifragio e per strada si stanno creando dei fiumi. Non è una brutta notizia per il centrodestra, considerando che lì in massa voteranno PD e M5S ed una situazione del genere può invogliare a non votare.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Napoli violentissimo nubifragio e per strada si stanno creando dei fiumi. Non è una brutta notizia per il centrodestra, considerando che lì in massa voteranno PD e M5S ed una situazione del genere può invogliare a non votare.



Chi prende il RDC andrà a votare M5S pure in canotto.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Spero nel record di astensione. Bisogna togliere il terreno al sistema. Devono capire che la pacchia è finita.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi prende il RDC andrà a votare M5S pure in canotto.


Può darsi, l'importante è che non votino PD. I grillini se non diventano primo partito sono inutili, a mio parere.


----------



## Giofa (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Spero nel record di astensione. Bisogna togliere il terreno al sistema. Devono capire che la pacchia è finita.


Ma a loro frega nulla, non è che il numero di eletti dipende dall'affluenza, sarà tema di discussione fino ai primi exit poll, poi che abbia votato il 30 o il 90% sarà puro dato statistico


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Non ho ancora capito come mai non han concesso pure mezza giornata di lunedì lor signori.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> su Eligendo danno 19,16%



Quando sono andato io a votare comunque l’affluenza era alta.


----------



## Wetter (25 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma a loro frega nulla, non è che il numero di eletti dipende dall'affluenza, sarà tema di discussione fino ai primi exit poll, poi che abbia votato il 30 o il 90% sarà puro dato statistico



Sarebbe un governo votato dalla minoranza, un governo debole. E nel mondo sarebbe una vergogna che in Italia la maggiorparte della gente non va a votare. Spronerebbe la politica a migliorarsi e se al prossimo giro non cambiano registro si diminuisce ad oltranza l'affluenza. 

Chiaramente è mancata la campagna elettorale fatta bene su questo punto ma se la controinformazione si candida anche sperando di superare il 3%... Tanto è chiaro che ci aspettano anni di lacrime e sangue chiunque vada a governare. Oggi do atto che gli unici che avranno benefici dal voto sono i percettori di rdc sempre che m5s avrà modo di difenderlo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il futuro è già stato scippato a intere generazioni, almeno a partire dalla mia(nati dalla metà degli ‘80 in poi), da chi negli anni ‘70-‘80 ha votato per far vivere il Paese ampiamente al di sopra delle proprie possibilità.



L'unica pecca di quella gente è stato fidarsi gradatamente di una classe politica che poi ci ha portato al disastro totale, forse perché questa gente era troppo occupata a lavorare, invece di andare alle manifestazioni esponendo cartelli "Draghi, sei un drago".



sunburn ha scritto:


> E mi/ci tocca anche sentire i nostalgici dei “meravigliosi” anni ‘80…



Tu non sai cosa stai dicendo, letteralmente. Evito epiteti che descrivono follia mentale conclamata.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Considerando che anche a questa tornata elettorale l’80% dei cittadini sceglierà il futuro del restante 20%, mi auguro di cuore che ragazzi/e e bambini/e di oggi avranno la possibilità di andarsene all’Estero quando diventeranno adulti.



Sì, adesso. Negli anni '80 però se ne andavano molto meno.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Napoli violentissimo nubifragio e per strada si stanno creando dei fiumi. Non è una brutta notizia per il centrodestra, considerando che lì in massa voteranno PD e M5S ed una situazione del genere può invogliare a non votare.


Per salvare il loro RdC fidati che andranno anche sotto il diluvio universale


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Settembre 2022)

Qua da me nel bresciano, roccaforte, cdx, ha piovuto tutta notte ed ora fa frsco ma sta uscendo il sole.
Nel lazio meridionale, Latina, roccaforte cdx, piove.
Nel napoletano, foggiano e molisano, roccaforti m5s, molta pioggia..

è tutto una incognita ma ho paura di un gran risultato del pd che starà probabilmente chiamando alle urne anche i 90enni nelle case di riposo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Affluenza alle 12 del 19%, In linea con il 2018.

Meloni rinvia il voto in serata per troppa ressa.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> su Eligendo danno 19,16% per l'Italia.
> In Sicilia siamo al 14,18%


Quelle capre di Fanpage hanno dato quel dato. Purtroppo, appena si fanno le 12:00 diffondono molti dati alla cazzum. Ora posto il vero dato.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quelle capre di Fanpage hanno dato quel dato. Purtroppo, appena si fanno le 12:00 diffondono molti dati alla cazzum. Ora posto il vero dato.


Mancano alcuni comuni da votare, bisognerà aspettare le 13:00. Fino a questo momento siamo sopra il 19%.


----------



## JDT (25 Settembre 2022)

Votato anche io prima di aprire il negozio. Fila mai vista anche da me(ed ho fatto il vice al seggio per 7-8 volte), ma io abito in un paese di anziani rigorosamente di destra, se non c'è affluenza oggi, non c'è più.

L'unico dato che mi interessa di questa tornata è la % del PD, mi auguro raggiungano i minimi e le altre fazioni inizino a ragionare per un vero centro-sinistra serio.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Cresce l'affluenza al nord e nelle regioni rosse. Calo al sud.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Il grillino Padellaro: "Cattivi presagi. Dalla Russia, dal meteo e dai sondaggi. Questa è domenica di cattivi sondaggi.
Proviamo a raccontarci la favola rassicurante che se il centrodestra vince la coalizione cadrà presto. Ma è un fantasy."*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cresce l'affluenza al nord e nelle regioni rosse. Calo al sud.*


*Il calo al sud, se confrontato con le ultime tornate. Ma rispetto alle europee c'è un +3%.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il grillino Padellaro: "Cattivi presagi. Dalla Russia, dal meteo e dai sondaggi. Questa è domenica di cattivi sondaggi.
> Proviamo a raccontarci la favola rassicurante che se il centrodestra vince la coalizione cadrà presto. Ma è un fantasy."*


Il meteo sta sfavorendo i grillini. Nel mio paese, in Campania dove ci sono tantissimi grillini specie nel napoletano, sta ancora facendo un acquazzone tremendo. Una roba pazzesca.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Affluenza alle 12 del 19%, In linea con il 2018.
> 
> Meloni rinvia il voto in serata per troppa ressa.*



È indecisa per chi votare


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il meteo sta sfavorendo i grillini. Nel mio paese, in Campania dove ci sono tantissimi grillini specie nel napoletano, sta ancora *facendo un acquazzone tremendo.* Una roba pazzesca.



Piove, Governo ladro


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Il voto è segreto, ma a chi vuole manifestare le sue preferenze chiedo: chi avete votato?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il voto è segreto, ma a chi vuole manifestare le sue preferenze chiedo: chi avete votato?



Io non mi ricordo già più


----------



## Mauricio (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il meteo sta sfavorendo i grillini. Nel mio paese, in Campania dove ci sono tantissimi grillini specie nel napoletano, sta ancora facendo un acquazzone tremendo. Una roba pazzesca.


Per fortuna qualcuno da lassù sta intervenendo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Ho fatto 20 minuti di fila al seggio. Votato lega


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Affluenza in aumento nella maggioranza del Nord, Nord Ovest in particolare


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il voto è segreto, ma a chi vuole manifestare le sue preferenze chiedo: chi avete votato?


Ho detto che avrei votato Meloni, perché era giusto cosi, e poi è la.meno peggio ad OGGI.

Poi ho detto che non sapevo se ce l' avrei fatta ad andare a votare, dovevo rovinarmi la giornata per andarci.

Alla fine stamattina mi son svegliato e ho deciso che mi sarei rovinato la giornata, ma a votare è giusto andarci.

Penso di votare doppio Meloni, anche se da qualche ora covo l' idea di dare un voto a sinistra e uno a destra


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Al momento, in Campania c'è il dato di affluenza più basso.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Al momento, in Campania c'è il dato di affluenza più basso.*


A Napoli, forse, avrà votato solo chi possiede il reddito. C'è il casino madornale, piove di brutto ancora adesso. È emergenza meteo arancione a livello regionale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Record in Emilia Romagna 23,46%. +0,7% rispetto al 2018.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record in Emilia Romagna 23,46%. +0,7% rispetto al 2018.*


Poco cambia. Era ovvio che c'era il pericolo fascistahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Dato definitivo affluenza 12:00 : 19,21%.

Nel 2018, era il 19,46%.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record in Emilia Romagna 23,46%. +0,7% rispetto al 2018.*



Come sempre, pullman organizzati dal piddì assiepati di vecchi novantenni già pronti alle 6 di mattina 

Speriamo che i pullman fossero elettrici e si siano fermati a metà strada.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Tutte le grandi città sono in crescita: Roma sale dal 20,5% al 22,3% del 2018 (+1,7%), a Milano passa dal 18,4% al 21,2% (+,18%), a Torino dal 16,8% al 17,6% (+0,8%), a Palermo dal 15% al 15,9% (+0,9%) a Bologna dal 23,2% al 23,8% (+0,6%). Unica eccezione, il grosso calo a Napoli (11,5%, -4,4%).

Calo, quello della città partenopea, dovuto molto probabilmente all'emergenza meteo in Campania che ha portato a nubifragi nel napoletano.*


----------



## Simo98 (25 Settembre 2022)

Da me alle 13 affluenza del 22%, sono andato apposta a quell'ora per non fare code e non ci sono state (ma vivo in un paese)


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tutte le grandi città sono in crescita: Roma sale dal 20,5% al 22,3% del 2018 (+1,7%), a Milano passa dal 18,4% al 21,2% (+,18%), a Torino dal 16,8% al 17,6% (+0,8%), a Palermo dal 15% al 15,9% (+0,9%) a Bologna dal 23,2% al 23,8% (+0,6%). Unica eccezione, il grosso calo a Napoli (11,5%, -4,4%).
> 
> Calo, quello della città partenopea, dovuto molto probabilmente all'emergenza meteo in Campania che ha portato a nubifragi nel napoletano.*


Il calo in Campania è un'ottima notizia per il centrodestra. Ci sono tantissimi elettori PD e M5S e pochissimi, quasi nulla del centrodestra (che è ormai morto dopo che De Luca ha vinto le regionali e si è fatto il suo "impero"). Alle elezioni comunali scorse del mio comune, il centrodestra non era nemmeno candidato e c'erano delle liste civiche contro il PD.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

affluenza dai cimiteri?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Mappa dell'affluenza alle 12 (paragonato a 2018)*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mappa dell'affluenza alle 12 (paragonato a 2018)*



Se il trend resta questo (e non è detto) è probabile il flop grillino, o meglio, quel che ci aspettava prima dei sondaggi riservati.

Le città, i quartieri e le regioni rosse comunque stanno votando in massa, come una chiamata alle armi che si è già vista alle regionali in Emilia.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il trend resta questo (e non è detto) è probabile il flop grillino, o meglio, quel che ci aspettava prima dei sondaggi riservati.
> 
> Le città, i quartieri e le regioni rosse comunque stanno votando in massa, come una chiamata alle armi che si è già vista alle regionali in Emilia.


Chi vota per il reddito di cittadinanza figurati se non ci va, aspetteranno questa sera


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mappa dell'affluenza alle 12 (paragonato a 2018)*


In Campania, da anni feudo piddino grillino che può regalare molti voti a entrambi, continua a piovere di brutto. In pratica, il centrosinistra si trova con una gamba in meno. Il centrodestra ha la grande occasione di volare.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se il trend resta questo (e non è detto) è probabile il flop grillino, o meglio, quel che ci aspettava prima dei sondaggi riservati.
> 
> *Le città, i quartieri e le regioni rosse comunque stanno votando in massa, come una chiamata alle armi che si è già vista alle regionali in Emilia.*


Quello avviene sempre, non è una notizia alla fin fine.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il voto è segreto, ma a chi vuole manifestare le sue preferenze chiedo: chi avete votato?



Io mi faccio consigliare lipperlì da quelli del seggio. Farò un mini-referendum, chi vince ottiene il mio voto.

A patto siano tutti non-boomer, altrimenti sono evidentemente dei c0j0nes, come dice @sunburn.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi vota per il reddito di cittadinanza figurati se non ci va, aspetteranno questa sera



Ci vanno pure a nuoto se serve.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi vota per il reddito di cittadinanza figurati se non ci va, aspetteranno questa sera


Esatto, altrimenti si starebbero dando la patente di idioti da soli.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Raga, forse non avete idea di quello che è successo/sta succedendo a Napoli.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1735982023446377


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Anche in Toscana un punto percentuale in più rispetto al 2018: 

2002: 22,332018: 21,17


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, forse non avete idea di quello che è successo/sta succedendo a Napoli.


Solo al padreterno verrebbe voglia di votare in queste condizioni  . Comunque dalle 16:00 è previsto un miglioramento, vediamo...Se non piove più, farò una capatina anch'io, altrimenti rimango a casa.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci vanno pure a nuoto se serve.


Baciando la scheda prima di ficcarla nell'urna....


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Solo al padreterno verrebbe voglia di votare in queste condizioni  . Comunque dalle 16:00 è previsto un miglioramento, vediamo...Se non piove più, farò una capatina anch'io, altrimenti rimango a casa.



Nell'etere qualcuno avanza l'ipotesi che Giuseppi starebbe organizzando un aerotaxi.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, forse non avete idea di quello che è successo/sta succedendo a Napoli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Motivo in più per consentire il voto postale.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Nell'etere qualcuno avanza l'ipotesi che Giuseppi starebbe organizzando un aerotaxi.


Pensavo più ad un bonus canotto....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Solo al padreterno verrebbe voglia di votare in queste condizioni  . Comunque dalle 16:00 è previsto un miglioramento, vediamo...Se non piove più, farò una capatina anch'io, altrimenti rimango a casa.



Sperando ovviamente che non ci siano disastri, ve l'ho un po' cacciata io ieri quando ho scritto : "Con il sole tutti al mare, a meno che non ci sia un'alluvione che tiene comunque lontani dalle urne"


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Raga, se i risultati rimangono questi, con la bassissima affluenza in Campania, il PD può scordarsi il 20% ancora una volta. Altra mia previsione da mesi, vediamo se ci azzecco.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, forse non avete idea di quello che è successo/sta succedendo a Napoli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direi che in queste condizioni è oggettivamente impossibile recarsi a votare.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sperando ovviamente che non ci siano disastri, ve l'ho un po' cacciata io ieri quando ho scritto : "Con il sole tutti al mare, a meno che non ci sia un'alluvione che tiene a casa comunque"


La Campania è una delle regioni dove il PD prende il volo, dopo i boom scontati nelle regioni emiliane-toscane. È ormai una regione piddino centrica, dopo il crollo di Forza Italia di anni fa, il cdx non esiste più e Salvini ha sempre faticato a fare il botto lì, anche dopo il crollo del M5S che a loro volta sorpassarono il PD nel 2018. Se il centrosinistra non convince lì, sono praticamente azzoppati, ripeto AZZOPPATI.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi il senso dell astensionismo è che al di là delle percentuali, i partiti guardano anche il numero di voti. Non è la stessa cosa avere il 25% con 10 milioni di voti e avere sempre il 25% con 2 milioni. 
È una preferenza meno solida, un chiaro segno del fatto che il tuo consenso è debole e quindi facilmente ribaltabile, che tanti si sono accorti che sei un cialtrone
Spinge i partiti a dover fare qualcosa per rinforzare il proprio consenso, se vai su con 10 milioni di voti vuol dire che la gente non ha ancora capito che sei un ciarlatano e quindi puoi continuare a rubare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda che non c'è il quorum. Se andassero a votare solo i politici e i loro parenti, quindi 1000 persone, vincerebbe lo stesso un partito e una coalizione, chi prende tra quei 1000 voti. E daresti anche il segnale ai politici che "all'italiano non frega più nulla, *facciamo quello che ci pare che tanto non ci verranno mai a prendere sotto casa". Se ci lame*ntassero con manifestazioni ci direbbero "ma non hai votato quindi che cavolo ti lamenti?".
> 
> Alla fine il non votare non è un voto di protesta. Vuoi farli cambiare rotta, devi andare a fare la marcia e la rivoluzione. Loro meno voti e più sono contenti, perché si è passivi e il popolo passivo è complice.
> 
> Per il resto concordo con te, fanno tutti pena, a quel punto rimane solo andare a vivere all'estero, chi può lo fa chi non può come me e forse te si attacca.


Ne riparliamo a novembre 
e niente non si è ancora capito la situazione..

Loro purtroppo si ! crisi di governo
si daranno addosso le responsabilità reciprocamente..
e temeranno di essere cacciati e appesi..

Loro lo sanno benissimo.. la data giustissima
prima che fosse possibile uno 0 alle elezioni! e con tanta rabbia nelle piazze!( quella cattiva) ma se x voi ( parlo in generale) pure questo è un caso.. siamo spacciati! ricordo che senza crisi la campagna elettorale andava fatta in piena emergenza nazionale! Appunto novembre


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Io la penso come Contri (che è un tizio che frequenta Aspen e ambienti vari). Le vere elezioni ci saranno a novembre negli USA con il midterm. È chiaro che, se Biden flopperà come si dice, un governo Draghi/csx ne uscirebbe indebolito. Un governo di destra/Draghi-UE scettico ne uscirebbe più forte.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

L'affluenza sembra destinata al 70%. Peccato ma d'altronde da un paese che si è sierato in larga parte volontariamente non potevo aspettarmi granché.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

fatto! ovviamente ho vato Gigino e Lucia


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*La Stampa: Draghi ha quattro strade dopo il voto. Una fonte molto vicina a Giorgia Meloni dice che, visti gli ottimi rapporti tra la leader di FDI e Mario Draghi, il premier uscente potrebbe ottenere un incarico di livello internazionale. Tre strade sono già note, ossia segretario della Nato, presidente della commissione europea o presidente del consiglio europeo. Ma si profila un nuovo incarico, ossia mediatore tra Ucraina e Russia.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Draghi ha quattro strade dopo il voto. Una fonte molto vicina a Giorgia Meloni dice che, visti gli ottimi rapporti tra la leader di FDI e Mario Draghi, il premier uscente potrebbe ottenere un incarico di livello internazionale. Tre strade sono già note, ossia segretario della Nato, presidente della commissione europea o presidente del consiglio europeo. Ma si profila un nuovo incarico, ossia mediatore tra Ucraina e Russia.*


*Anche Affari Italiani (testata vicina al centrodestra) conferma. 

Secondo Repubblica, Meloni, tramite Crosetto, stra trattando con i governatori leghisti per un congresso di successione per sostituire Salvini nella Lega, in quanto il partito è insoddisfatto della sua leadership.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: Draghi ha quattro strade dopo il voto. Una fonte molto vicina a Giorgia Meloni dice che, visti gli ottimi rapporti tra la leader di FDI e Mario Draghi, il premier uscente potrebbe ottenere un incarico di livello internazionale. Tre strade sono già note, ossia segretario della Nato, presidente della commissione europea o presidente del consiglio europeo. Ma si profila un nuovo incarico, ossia mediatore tra Ucraina e Russia.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Affari Italiani (testata vicina al centrodestra) conferma.
> 
> Secondo Repubblica, Meloni, tramite Crosetto, stra trattando con i governatori leghisti per un congresso di successione per sostituire Salvini nella Lega, in quanto il partito è insoddisfatto della sua leadership.*


In ogni caso, non ci aspettiamo miracoli da questa gente. Draghi come mediatore tra Russia e Ucraina è come mettere l'arbitro Moreno a giudicare i colleghi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, non ci aspettiamo miracoli da questa gente. Draghi come mediatore tra Russia e Ucraina è come mettere l'arbitro Moreno a giudicare i colleghi.


L'unica speranza, come ho detto prima, saranno le elezioni di metà mandato americane.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> L'affluenza sembra destinata al 70%. Peccato ma d'altronde da un paese che si è sierato in larga parte volontariamente non potevo aspettarmi granché.


Speriamo che qualche partito anti-sistema entri.


----------



## Devil man (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Campania è una delle regioni dove il PD prende il volo, dopo i boom scontati nelle regioni emiliane-toscane. È ormai una regione piddino centrica, dopo il crollo di Forza Italia di anni fa, il cdx non esiste più e Salvini ha sempre faticato a fare il botto lì, anche dopo il crollo del M5S che a loro volta sorpassarono il PD nel 2018. Se il centrosinistra non convince lì, sono praticamente azzoppati, ripeto AZZOPPATI.


Io vivo in Toscana ed ho votato la Meloni


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Sui social ho trovato una foto raffigurante l'impresa di uno degli eroi che sono andati a votare oggi in Campania. LOL.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sui social ho trovato una foto raffigurante l'impresa di uno degli eroi che sono andati a votare oggi in Campania. LOL.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Per la cronaca, sta piovendo ancora da me. A volte rallenta, ma poi subito dopo ricomincia a piovere forte.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Qui da me in sicilia nuvoloso quindi ottimo per il voto. Niente mare niente pioggia. Vediamo che succede...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Qui da me in sicilia nuvoloso quindi ottimo per il voto. Niente mare niente pioggia. Vediamo che succede...


Il centrodestra dovrebbe volare sul serio, in queste condizioni. Il PD è azzoppato con l'emergenza in Campania.


----------



## mil77 (25 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il senso dell astensionismo è che al di là delle percentuali, i partiti guardano anche il numero di voti. *Non è la stessa cosa avere il 25% con 10 milioni di voti e avere sempre il 25% con 2 milioni*.
> È una preferenza meno solida, un chiaro segno del fatto che il tuo consenso è debole e quindi facilmente ribaltabile, che tanti si sono accorti che sei un cialtrone
> Spinge i partiti a dover fare qualcosa per rinforzare il proprio consenso, se vai su con 10 milioni di voti vuol dire che la gente non ha ancora capito che sei un ciarlatano e quindi puoi continuare a rubare


A chi vince non gliene frega assolutamente nulla. Governa e basta. Quella è la scusa che usa chi perde...


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Eccitante 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573716907345297412


----------



## Simo98 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> L'affluenza sembra destinata al 70%. Peccato ma d'altronde da un paese che si è sierato in larga parte volontariamente non potevo aspettarmi granché.


Dati in linea con gli altri stati Europei (Germania, Francia, UK, Spagna)
Non siamo negli anni '50 post fascismo e neanche negli anni dell'attivismo politico 60/70/80


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A chi vince non gliene frega assolutamente nulla. Governa e basta. Quella è la scusa che usa chi perde...



A me da astensionista interessa che il sistema riceva meno approvazione possibile. Andando a votare si approva questo sistema che ha distrutto l'italia fin dalla caduta di craxi. Dopo craxi e finita la benché minima sovranità italiana.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573997934735155201


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573997934735155201


Ahahahahahaha

Onesto


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> A me da astensionista interessa che il sistema riceva meno approvazione possibile. Andando a votare si approva questo sistema che ha distrutto l'italia fin dalla caduta di craxi. Dopo craxi e finita la benché minima sovranità italiana.


Non cambia nulla se non vai a votare, non credere.
Magari nemmeno se ci vai, ma se non vai non cambia nulla, non è che viene qualcuno in soccorso perché "guarda quanti italiani arrabbiati e delusi"


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla se non vai a votare, non credere.
> Magari nemmeno se ci vai, ma se non vai non cambia nulla, non è che viene qualcuno in soccorso perché "guarda quanti italiani arrabbiati e delusi"


Il sistema andrebbe avanti anche con l'affluenza al 5%.
Si puo ribaltare solo con la violenza modello rivoluzione francese/americana/sovietica, ma in quel caso in bocca al lupo perchè sareste bollati come terroristi e avremmo gli americani a bombardarci 
Io passo!


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il sistema andrebbe avanti anche con l'affluenza al 5%.
> Si puo ribaltare solo con la violenza modello rivoluzione francese/americana/sovietica, ma in quel caso in bocca al lupo perchè sareste bollati come terroristi e avremmo gli americani a bombardarci
> Io passo!


Ma basta con sti americani 
Che ansia

Anche se andasse un filo-russo e cinese a governare l' italia per i prossimi 30.anni, basta che non facciamo casini e nessuno verrà a bombardarci, faremo solo la fine che eventualmente ci meriteremo/guadagneremo.

Davanti a qualsiasi scorreggia gridare "hanno stati gli USA" fa assolutamente scopa con quello che dici tu.

Basta sto dare meriti/demeriti sempre agli altri...


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Se in Campania l'affluenza sarà bassa, il M5S prenderà meno del 17% dei sondaggi? Sarebbe importante per il nominale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sti americani
> Che ansia
> 
> Anche se andasse un *filo-russo e cinese* a governare l' italia per i prossimi 30.anni, basta che non facciamo casini e nessuno verrà a bombardarci, faremo solo la fine che eventualmente ci meriteremo/guadagneremo.
> ...


I dem americani ti minaccerebbero e provocherebbero atti terroristici spacciati per "rivoluzioni" come hanno fatto in tutti questi anni prima della guerra con l'Ucraina quando era in mani filo-russe.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se in Campania l'affluenza sarà bassa, il M5S prenderà meno del 17% dei sondaggi? Sarebbe importante per il nominale.


Sì, ma anche per il PD sarebbe una botta non indifferente, visto che è tra le regioni meridionali che lo votano di più.


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io mi faccio consigliare lipperlì da quelli del seggio. Farò un mini-referendum, chi vince ottiene il mio voto.


Ma lo sappiamo tutti che voterai fratelli d’Italia. Quel che non sappiamo ancora è a chi darai la colpa per non ammettere di aver sbagliato… 
Ma è questione di 6-18 mesi al massimo.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> A patto siano tutti non-boomer, altrimenti sono evidentemente dei c0j0nes, come dice @sunburn.


Al contrario. Io ho detto che i “boomer”(termine osceno) i conti se si li son fatti bene dal loro punto di vista, sei tu che li descrivi come dei fessi che si son fatti fregare dai politici cattivoni…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se in Campania l'affluenza sarà bassa, il M5S prenderà meno del 17% dei sondaggi? Sarebbe importante per il nominale.



In realtà sono uscite delle correlazioni tra elezioni precedenti ed elezioni di oggi, che analizzano le affluenze delle singole città o quartieri in base a ciò che hanno votato prima, che danno M5S leggermente sopra il 17 e il CDX sotto il 49 (ma sopra il 37 del 2018).
Mah, tanto per far passare il tempo.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Comunque qui in Campania continua a piovere e sono le 16:00 inoltrate. Continuando così, i votanti della regione saranno molti meno del 2018 e sarebbe un brutto colpo per PD (addio 20%) e M5S (addio 16%).


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque qui in Campania continua a piovere e sono le 16:00 inoltrate. Continuando così, i votanti della regione saranno molti meno del 2018 e sarebbe un brutto colpo per PD (addio 20%) e M5S (addio 16%).


Il Destino vuole che sto giro vinca il CDX con maggioranza larga per governare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

I tre leader del CDX hanno già annunciato la vittoria.

O sono sicurissimi al 100000000% in base agli exit pool parziali, o se poi non fanno il risultato sperato saranno scherniti fino alla fine dei tempi nei libri di storia.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tre leader del CDX hanno già annunciato la vittoria.
> 
> O sono sicurissimi al 100000000% in base agli exit pool parziali, o se poi non fanno il risultato sperato saranno scherniti fino alla fine dei tempi nei libri di storia.


Spero che non facciano la fine di noi milanisti dopo il primo tempo di Istanbul 2005, che già eravamo praticamente in auto a fare i caroselli sul 3-0 per noi... e poi... 

Ma penso che e i sondaggi erano realisti, la vittoria del CDX è certa, il problema sarà quanto saranno poi in parlamento e come saranno distribuiti.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tre leader del CDX hanno già annunciato la vittoria.
> 
> O sono sicurissimi al 100000000% in base agli exit pool parziali, o se poi non fanno il risultato sperato saranno scherniti fino alla fine dei tempi nei libri di storia.


ma dai è chiarissimo che vincerà cdx. il rischio è che non raggiungano la quota per governare(cosa è 37%?) ma penso c'è la facciano.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ma dai è chiarissimo che vincerà cdx. il rischio è che non raggiungano la quota per governare(cosa è 37%?) ma penso c'è la facciano.


Mi pare che sia diverso quest'anno, con meno parlamentari, non ho capito bene ma centra il nominale. Cmq fino allo stop dei sondaggi o da qualche sondaggio clandestino a simbolini, fino a due giorni fa era dato al 45/47%. Poi dipende da come sono distribuiti i seggi dei tre partiti, se FDI ha una larga percentuale e avrà tanti seggi potrebbe riuscire a fare davvero il Capo Coalizione senza rischi di franchi tiratori. Avevo letto qui in forum che i voti di chi vota sempre CDX stavano congiungendo tutti su Fratelli d'Italia a discapito di FI e Lega. Ricordo male?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tre leader del CDX hanno già annunciato la vittoria.
> 
> O sono sicurissimi al 100000000% in base agli exit pool parziali, o se poi non fanno il risultato sperato saranno scherniti fino alla fine dei tempi nei libri di storia.



Non dire gatto...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tre leader del CDX hanno già annunciato la vittoria.
> 
> O sono sicurissimi al 100000000% in base agli exit pool parziali, o se poi non fanno il risultato sperato saranno scherniti fino alla fine dei tempi nei libri di storia.


Dove?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dove?



Dichiarazioni fuori dal seggio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I tre leader del CDX hanno già annunciato la vittoria.
> 
> O sono sicurissimi al 100000000% in base agli exit pool parziali, o se poi non fanno il risultato sperato saranno scherniti fino alla fine dei tempi nei libri di storia.


I sondaggi possono sbagliare del 2-4%, non del 10.
La vittoria del CDX è certa perchè scatta gia intorno al 39-40%.
Malissimo che vada prenderanno il 42, ma li accreditano tutti tra il 44-45%.
Servirebbe una caporetto dei sondaggisti senza precedenti per ribaltare tutto.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I sondaggi possono sbagliare del 2-4%, non del 10.
> La vittoria del CDX è certa perchè scatta gia intorno al 39-40%.
> Malissimo che vada prenderanno il 42, ma li accreditano tutti tra il 44-45%.
> Servirebbe una caporetto dei sondaggisti senza precedenti per ribaltare tutto.


Ma i voti per posta dall'estero erano inclusi nei sondaggi?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma lo sappiamo tutti che voterai fratelli d’Italia. Quel che non sappiamo ancora è a chi darai la colpa per non ammettere di aver sbagliato…



Sicuro? Perché ho evidenziato la sporca propaganda CSX/UE della quale è l'obiettivo?

Chiaro, nella mente di stampo fazioso si tende ad attribuire profili di default. E siccome odio il Barca, immagino che tiferò per l'inda il prossimo 4 ottobre, nevvero?

PS
Tanto non te lo dico, anche se so che stai schiattando dalla curiosità di saperlo.

Hint:
Per certi versi, vorrei che vincesse il CSX, e l'ho già scritto parecchie volte. Visto che ancora non ho votato, deciderò sul momento, hai ancora tempo per condizionarmi con qualche altro post delirante.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è questione di 6-18 mesi al massimo.



Sì, ma lo so da un pezzo, a te va bene così come stiamo messi.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Al contrario. Io ho detto che i “boomer”(termine osceno) i conti se si li son fatti bene dal loro punto di vista, sei tu che li descrivi come dei fessi che si son fatti fregare dai politici cattivoni…



Mah, io i conti li faccio quando vado a pagare le tasse, da oltre 30 anni, fino all'ultimo centesimo, per fare andare avanti 'sto schifo di nazione. E lo farò anche nell'epoca dominata dai non-boomer.

Comunque sì, sono stati dei fessi, capita. Fa un po' specie sentirselo dire nell'era del RdC, da gente che vota Renzi o Di Maio (che non sono certo dei boomer), ma va bene così.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Arianna Meloni sui social canta (già) vittoria e dedica un lungo post alla sorella Giorgia: "Buon lavoro Giorgia...Io e te come Sam e Frodo..."*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Centrodestra canta vittoria. Salvini: "Il governo? Ce l'ho in testa". Berlusconi: "Io sarò il regista".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra canta vittoria. Salvini: "Il governo? Ce l'ho in testa". Berlusconi: "Io sarò il regista".*



*Meloni più cauta: "La sconfitta? Non è oggi".*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Arianna Meloni sui social canta (già) vittoria e dedica un lungo post alla sorella Giorgia: "Buon lavoro Giorgia...Io e te come Sam e Frodo..."*



Bisognerebbe essere più cauti. In ogni caso i “guai” per la Meloni, per me, inizieranno proprio con una eventuale vittoria perché per lei sarà finita l’epoca della comoda e spesso utopica opposizione.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra canta vittoria. Salvini: "Il governo? Ce l'ho in testa". *Berlusconi: "Io sarò il regista"*.*



Sarebbe saggio parlare dopo i risultati.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi: Voglio più voti della Lega. Salvini è bravo ma non ha mai lavorato.​


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra canta vittoria. Salvini: "Il governo? Ce l'ho in testa". Berlusconi: "Io sarò il regista".*



Vai, finito prima di iniziare, come da agenda.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vai, finito prima di iniziare, come da agenda.



Penso che con questi due comparucci accanto la Meloni non farà molta strada.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Settembre 2022)

Se il terzo polo andasse oltre il 10%, e la Lega stesse bassa (12/13%), non vedo così impossibile un governo FDI, terzo polo e FI


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: Voglio più voti della Lega. Salvini è bravo ma non ha mai lavorato.​


Giorgia fa in tempo a ritirarsi?


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Ma dichiarare vittoria quando la gente ancora sta andando a votare e non c'è nemmeno un exit-pool?

E' vero che alla fine i sondaggi si sbagliano di pochi punti % ma però.

La Meloni riuscirà a governare solo se il suo partito avrà un numero tale di seggi da poter fare tutto da sola, ma non può accadere quindi sicuramente non durerà 4 anni. Se va bene due. Sicuramente più di quanto poteva durare un governo di PD-Verdi-Sinistra Ecologica che in comune hanno solo lo Iu Solis e leggi sociali varie. Sul piano economico ed energetico non hanno nulla in comune.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Penso che con questi due comparucci accanto la Meloni non farà molta strada.


Infatti è quello che ho sempre detto io fin dall'inizio.
Il problema di FdI è che si trova a fare coalizione con due partiti opportunisti governati da volponi.
Questi alla prima opportunità faranno saltare il governo e si renderanno partecipi dell'inciucio delle larghe intese.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Giorgia fa in tempo a ritirarsi?



No, le tocca probabilmente governare con i due compagni di merende. La pacchia dell’opposizione è forse quasi finita.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Penso che con questi due comparucci accanto la Meloni non farà molta strada.



Lo troverò il "Sacro Romano Impero" nella scheda? Ce l'ha fatta a farsi ammettere?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo troverò il "Sacro Romano Impero" nella scheda? Ce l'ha fatta a farsi ammettere?



Credo di no. Chiudi gli occhi e vai…


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti è quello che ho sempre detto io fin dall'inizio.
> Il problema di FdI è che si trova a fare coalizione con due partiti opportunisti governati da volponi.
> Questi alla prima opportunità faranno saltare il governo e si renderanno partecipi dell'inciucio delle larghe intese.


Attenzione a Conte che è al secondo (e quindi ultimo) mandato nei 5 stelle.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Conte che è al secondo (e quindi ultimo) mandato nei 5 stelle.


puo sempre iscriveri ad impegno civico


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho magnato come un maiale e fatto tardissimo. Mi sono svegliato presto e ora mi alleno. Più tardi penso di andare ma ancora non so cosa farò dentro quella cabina.
> 
> Vado con questo mood. Ascoltate, Rino era talmente avanti che sembra l’abbia scritta ieri. Come tanti altri capolavori. Tutti stra maledettamente attuali. Magari fosse ancora vivo. Invece ci toccano I Manikin Lauro e Blanco per Dio


 Ascoltate...


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ho magnato come un maiale e fatto tardissimo. Mi sono svegliato presto e ora mi alleno. Più tardi penso di andare ma ancora non so cosa farò dentro quella cabina.
> 
> Vado con questo mood. Ascoltate, Rino era talmente avanti che sembra l’abbia scritta ieri. Come tanti altri capolavori. Tutti stra maledettamente attuali. Magari fosse ancora vivo. Invece ci toccano I Manikin Lauro e Blanco per Dio


 Ascoltate...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> puo sempre iscriveri ad impegno civico




Spero che sparisca con tutti i suoi ma, purtroppo, con il cavallo di battaglia del RDC è impossibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

Sarebbe divertentissimo se la Meloni facesse incetta di voti intorno al 28/30% e decidesse di restare ugualmente all'opposizione dando agli altri il compito di costruire il governo (farebbe benissimo!) 
A quel punto dovrebbero scegliere uno tra Salvini e Berlusconi da lasciare fuori (probabilmente Salvini) e gli altri tutti dentro, Letta Di Maio Bonino Calenda Renzi Berlusconi Conte


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> puo sempre iscriveri ad impegno civico


LOL. più che altro se la Meloni avesse i numeri per formare un governo con Conte e/o Paragone, Salvini e Berlusconi si sentirebbero ricattati ed attaccati perciò alla poltrona.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: Voglio più voti della Lega. Salvini è bravo ma non ha mai lavorato.​



Secondo me oggi FI esce dal novero dei partiti "maggiori"...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo di no. Chiudi gli occhi e vai…



Credo proprio che voterò PD, il Bomba o feccia similare.

A questo punto voglio accelerare il Degrado™, almeno forse ce la farò a godermi lo spettacolo dell'implosione di questo cesso di paese.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Secondo me oggi FI esce dal novero dei partiti "maggiori"...



Lo credo anche io ma tanto a Silvio interessa solo essere decisivo per la maggioranza.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe divertentissimo se la Meloni facesse incetta di voti intorno al 28/30% e decidesse di restare ugualmente all'opposizione dando agli altri il compito di costruire il governo (farebbe benissimo!)
> A quel punto dovrebbero scegliere uno tra Salvini e Berlusconi da lasciare fuori (probabilmente Salvini) e gli altri tutti dentro, Letta Di Maio Bonino Calenda Renzi Berlusconi Conte


Quasi quasi ci spero. Draghi-bis sulla carta disastroso e fallimento dell'UE.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo credo anche io ma tanto a Silvio interessa solo essere decisivo per la maggioranza.



Non ha ancora abbandonato l'obiettivo di diventare Presidente della Repubblica... occhio...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe essere più cauti. In ogni caso i “guai” per la Meloni, per me, inizieranno proprio con una eventuale vittoria perché per lei sarà finita l’epoca della comoda e spesso utopica opposizione.


I guai inizieranno sicuramente.

Appena vieteranno le lucine di natale, i sinistroidi sguaineranno la spada, e i destroidi gli scudi.

Cosi come per le misure durante la pandemia accadeva il contrario.

C' est la viè


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credo proprio che voterò PD, il Bomba o feccia similare.
> 
> A questo punto voglio accelerare il Degrado™, almeno forse ce la farò a godermi lo spettacolo dell'implosione di *questo cesso di paese.*



Sei troppo severo con il nostro Paese. Per me non è proprio così schifoso come viene descritto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ha ancora abbandonato l'obiettivo di diventare Presidente della Repubblica... occhio...



Da persona moderata la Meloni al Governo tutto sommato la posso pure accettare ma Silvio al Quirinale per me sarebbe un degrado morale inaccettabile.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei troppo severo con il nostro Paese. Per me non è proprio così schifoso come viene descritto.



Sì lo so.

Infatti è il paese più fantastico che esista. Lo schifo risiede in quella percentuale (non troppo grande, ma nemmeno troppo piccola) di maledetti che lo stanno distruggendo.

Parlando di cittadini. Poi purtroppo tale percentuale si attesta sul 99.99% quando si parla di governo e catena di comando.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe divertentissimo se la Meloni facesse incetta di voti intorno al 28/30% e decidesse di restare ugualmente all'opposizione dando agli altri il compito di costruire il governo (farebbe benissimo!)
> A quel punto dovrebbero scegliere uno tra Salvini e Berlusconi da lasciare fuori (probabilmente Salvini) e gli altri tutti dentro, Letta Di Maio Bonino Calenda Renzi Berlusconi Conte


spettacolo! e poi alla prossima fa il 51% da sola e andrà di moda con la camicia nera


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spettacolo! e poi alla prossima fa il 51% da sola e andrà di moda con la camicia nera



Per la Meloni questa è l’occasione della vita. Se fallisce torna al 4%.


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Io sarò il regista".*


Non ha detto anche: “Il mio riferimento è Tinto Brass”?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I guai inizieranno sicuramente.
> 
> Appena vieteranno le lucine di natale, i sinistroidi sguaineranno la spada, e i destroidi gli scudi.
> 
> ...



Ha fatto opposizione pure al Governo sostenuto anche dai suoi attuali alleati. Ora deve dimostrare cosa sa fare.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto opposizione pure al Governo sostenuto anche dai suoi attuali alleati. Ora deve dimostrare cosa sa fare.


Vero, ma per me Salvini e Berlusconi sono inesistenti da ogni punto di vista 
Sono come quelli che sceglievi per ultimi quando facevi le squadre con gli amici.

Servono solo a far numero, lo sa benissimo anche Meloni che valgono zero.


----------



## Ambrole (25 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A chi vince non gliene frega assolutamente nulla. Governa e basta. Quella è la scusa che usa chi perde...


Visione semplicistica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Sondaggio clandestino (exit poll?) delle 15:

CDX 44,5
CSX 27
M5S 16
TP 9*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma per me Salvini e Berlusconi sono inesistenti da ogni punto di vista
> Sono come quelli che sceglievi per ultimi quando facevi le squadre con gli amici.
> 
> *Servono solo a far numero,* lo sa benissimo anche Meloni che valgono zero.



Sappiamo bene che in Parlamento contano solo quelli.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio clandestino delle 15:
> 
> CDX 44,5
> CSX 27
> ...



Che senso hanno sondaggi a cinque ore dai risultati reali?


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio clandestino (exit poll?) delle 15:
> 
> CDX 44,5
> CSX 27
> ...


hai capito i bomba?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene che in Parlamento contano solo quelli.


Si si, chiaro che quei numeri servono.

Io come sempre, parlo di realtà e concretezza.

A prendere decisioni, fare le cose al meglio possibile eccetera, Salvini sarà solo una palla al piede.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio clandestino (exit poll?) delle 15:
> 
> CDX 44,5
> CSX 27
> ...


Fonte?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio clandestino (exit poll?) delle 15:
> 
> CDX 44,5
> CSX 27
> ...


Mammamia che schifo i due bomba al 9, che schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che senso hanno sondaggi a cinque ore dai risultati reali?


Credo exit poll parziali.



ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Bidimedia sondaggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia che schifo i due bomba al 9, che schifo.



Alle 12 c'era affluenza altissima a Firenze e Roma nelle zone di Calenda e Renzi, i loro voti li hanno già presi.
Credo che più di così non andranno su, al massimo scenderanno.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Da me ha smesso di piovere, probabilmente ora l'affluenza aumenterà.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo exit poll parziali.
> 
> 
> Bidimedia sondaggi.



Gli exit poll sono più fasulli dei sondaggi. Io mi aspetto sorprese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio clandestino (exit poll?) delle 15:
> 
> CDX 44,5
> CSX 27
> ...


5S al 16%? Ma come si fa a votarli? Boh...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 5S al 16%? Ma come si fa a votarli? Boh...



E quello che è inquietante con affluenza bassissima al Sud alle 12... occhio....


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 5S al 16%? Ma come si fa a votarli? Boh...



Reddito di cittadinanza.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Penso che con questi due comparucci accanto la Meloni non farà molta strada.


Fossero solamente loro due, l'intera squadra di Meloni è il gruppo di Berlusconi del 2011. Sarà a tutti gli effetti un governo Berlusconi. 
Quello che è bizzarro è vedere i votanti di fratelli d'Italia scherzare sui video tik tok di Berlusconi e poi fare i seri parlando di Meloni, come a dire "che ridere quella cosa trash; ma comunque, parliamo di gente seria...", quando nel mondo reale la coincidenza tra le due cose è pressoché totale. 
Con queste elezioni verrà segnato un nuovo record, per cui le persone non sanno a chi hanno votato


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Settembre 2022)

Interessante la formula del tagliando anti frode. I vecchi trucchetti non possono più funzionare adesso. La camorra e la mafia avranno più difficoltà a contare i voti comprati del piddi e del centrodestra


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

L’avvocato e attivista Cathy La Torre ha riferito quanto accaduto al seggio dove ha votato: 
Sono appena uscita dal seggio e sono davvero molto scossa. Dopo aver chiesto che venisse messo a verbale che la suddivisione in liste di uomini e donne è lesiva della privacy e della dignità delle persone transgender, uno scrutatore ha chiamato le forze dell’ordine. Le forze dell’ordine sono state impeccabili, così come gli altri scrutatori e la presidente del seggio. Ma quello scrutatore mi ha diffamato davanti a tutti chiamandomi pazza.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 5S al 16%? Ma come si fa a votarli? Boh...



Questo 15%-16% dei 5S diventerà come il 20% del PD.

Inamovibile, per via del RdC.

Metteteci i votucci delle formazioni minori, mafiosi come FI e pagliacci come Renzi/Calenda, traete tutte le conseguenze, e poi domandatevi se mai l'itaglia sarà un paese governabile.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2022)

Siamo a circa 50% di affluenza, tra le più basse in assoluto sarà


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’avvocato e attivista Cathy La Torre ha riferito quanto accaduto al seggio dove ha votato:
> Sono appena uscita dal seggio e sono davvero molto scossa. Dopo aver chiesto che venisse messo a verbale che la suddivisione in liste di uomini e donne è lesiva della privacy e della dignità delle persone transgender, uno scrutatore ha chiamato le forze dell’ordine. Le forze dell’ordine sono state impeccabili, così come gli altri scrutatori e la presidente del seggio. Ma quello scrutatore mi ha diffamato davanti a tutti chiamandomi pazza.



Insomma bisognerebbe predisporre liste LGBTXYZW …


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’avvocato e attivista Cathy La Torre ha riferito quanto accaduto al seggio dove ha votato:
> Sono appena uscita dal seggio e sono davvero molto scossa. Dopo aver chiesto che venisse messo a verbale che la suddivisione in liste di uomini e donne è lesiva della privacy e della dignità delle persone transgender, uno scrutatore ha chiamato le forze dell’ordine. Le forze dell’ordine sono state impeccabili, così come gli altri scrutatori e la presidente del seggio. Ma quello scrutatore mi ha diffamato davanti a tutti chiamandomi pazza.



"Pazz* !!!"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’avvocato e attivista Cathy La Torre ha riferito quanto accaduto al seggio dove ha votato:
> Sono appena uscita dal seggio e sono davvero molto scossa. Dopo aver chiesto che venisse messo a verbale che la suddivisione in liste di uomini e donne è lesiva della privacy e della dignità delle persone transgender, uno scrutatore ha chiamato le forze dell’ordine. Le forze dell’ordine sono state impeccabili, così come gli altri scrutatori e la presidente del seggio. Ma quello scrutatore mi ha diffamato davanti a tutti chiamandomi pazza.



C'è un posto per questa gente bipolare che in America si fanno scrivere con "They/them" invece di "he/him" "she/her".... si chiama manicomio.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’avvocato e attivista Cathy La Torre ha riferito quanto accaduto al seggio dove ha votato:
> Sono appena uscita dal seggio e sono davvero molto scossa. Dopo aver chiesto che venisse messo a verbale che la suddivisione in liste di uomini e donne è lesiva della privacy e della dignità delle persone transgender, uno scrutatore ha chiamato le forze dell’ordine. Le forze dell’ordine sono state impeccabili, così come gli altri scrutatori e la presidente del seggio. Ma quello scrutatore mi ha diffamato davanti a tutti chiamandomi pazza.


nessuno sa cos'ha votato, nessuno


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è un posto per questa gente bipolare che in America si fanno scrivere con "They/them" invece di "he/him" "she/her".... si chiama manicomio.




Presto nelle liste delle candidati dovrà essere garantita la quota LGBTXYNCSEHJ


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahah adesso cosa dovremmo fare? 6 scrutatori 2 uomini 2 donne e 2 non si sa?


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Siamo a circa 50% di affluenza, tra le più basse in assoluto sarà


Tranquillo, l'altro 50% vota domani...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nessuno sa cos'ha votato, nessuno



Io so chi non ha votato


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

nel mio seggio c'era pure la lavagna con scritto uomini e donne assurdo!!
voglio vedere se quest* beccano il Germano Mosconi di turno


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nel mio seggio c'era pure la lavagna con scritto uomini e donne assurdo!!



Elezioni da annullare


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, l'altro 50% vota domani...


non so cosa intendi ma stasera si chiude il voto.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Eccolo! Fatemi indovinare, ha sicuramente votato Paragone, ISP o Vita, giusto?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Io non voto, è ufficiale. Non ho voglia, credetemi.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccolo! Fatemi indovinare, ha sicuramente votato Paragone, ISP o Vita, giusto?


mi sembra indossi la polo di Calenda


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccolo! Fatemi indovinare, ha sicuramente votato Paragone, ISP o Vita, giusto?



"Che idioti, credete che conti qualcosa votare?"


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, ma per me Salvini e Berlusconi sono inesistenti da ogni punto di vista
> Sono come quelli che sceglievi per ultimi quando facevi le squadre con gli amici.
> 
> Servono solo a far numero, lo sa benissimo anche Meloni che valgono zero.



Ma lo sai che 'Ilvio conosce tutti al PPE, eh?


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

Dati sull'affluenza in caduta libera.
Abbiamo perso un 9% medio alle ore 17, con picchi di 15/20% in meno al sud
Si preannuncia brutta per il M5S


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dati sull'affluenza in caduta libera.
> Abbiamo perso un 9% medio alle ore 17, con picchi di 15/20% in meno al sud
> Si preannuncia brutta per il M5S


Allora vince il PD, i loro saranno andati tutti a votare


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccolo! Fatemi indovinare, ha sicuramente votato Paragone, ISP o Vita, giusto?


scommetterei sul pd


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Il Lazio così alto (unica regione in linea con il 2018) mi fa pensare a Calenda con buona percentuale


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io non voto, è ufficiale. Non ho voglia, credetemi.


Tranquillo, non ti perdi niente.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Da Eligendo

Ultimi dati disponibili

ITALIAComuni: 6.276 su 7.904ore 12.00: 19,21ore 19.00. 51,25Precedente ore 19.00: 59,34


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Appena tornato, da me 55%. Rossissimi, rosso sangue, per essere un solo giorno mi aspettavo il 70%.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo 15%-16% dei 5S diventerà come il 20% del PD.
> 
> Inamovibile, per via del RdC.
> 
> Metteteci i votucci delle formazioni minori, mafiosi come FI e pagliacci come Renzi/Calenda, traete tutte le conseguenze, e poi domandatevi se mai l'itaglia sarà un paese governabile.


Milioni di fancazzisti continueranno a votarli per paura di restare senza il reddituccio. Bella roba....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Alle 19 rispetto alle precedenti politiche Campania (-15,1%), Molise (-13,9%), Calabria (-13,0%), Sardegna (-12,6%), Basilicata (-12,1%) *


----------



## sottoli (25 Settembre 2022)

15 anni fa ho smesso di votare, pensavo che la "scelta" che mi veniva messa davanti fosse un insulto alla mia intelligenza, finivo sempre per scegliere il meno peggio ma schifato sia da dx che da sx
Ho detto "vabbeh, aspetterò 20 anni che la politica progredirà e il livello socio culturale pure....." 
Santo Dio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alle 19 rispetto alle precedenti politiche Campania (-15,1%), Molise (-13,9%), Calabria (-13,0%), Sardegna (-12,6%), Basilicata (-12,1%) *



Sono curioso di capire come farà il 5S a superare il 13-14%...


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Milioni di fancazzisti continueranno a votarli per paura di restare senza il reddituccio. Bella roba....


Vuoi mettere? Giornata al bar a fare l'aperitivo, sera cenetta con gli amici...
A che serve lavorare, quando puoi prendere l'ennesimo sussidio inutile dato a pioggia, e che pagheranno gli italiani onesti che già vengono salassati per mantenere la costosa baracca?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di capire come farà il 5S a superare il 13-14%...



Può essere che gli astenuti siano degli altri schieramenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Bidimedia: Con un'affluenza del genere ogni sondaggio basato sul 70% di affluenza va a farsi benedire.*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bidimedia: Con un'affluenza del genere ogni sondaggio basato sul 70% di affluenza va a farsi benedire.*



Mettono già le mani avanti


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alle 19 rispetto alle precedenti politiche Campania (-15,1%), Molise (-13,9%), Calabria (-13,0%), Sardegna (-12,6%), Basilicata (-12,1%) *


A pelle: crollo M5S e crollo FI. PD sotto il 20%.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bidimedia: Con un'affluenza del genere ogni sondaggio basato sul 70% di affluenza va a farsi benedire.*



*Ancora Bidimedia: C'è cauto ottimismo nel CSX, perché i loro elettori vanno a votare subito la mattina presto.*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Bidimedia: C'è cauto ottimismo nel CSX, perché i loro elettori vanno a votare subito la mattina presto.*



Da sempre l’astensionismo colpisce più il CDX.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Bidimedia: C'è cauto ottimismo nel CSX, perché i loro elettori vanno a votare subito la mattina presto.*


I due bomba hanno fatto il botto. Siano maledetti. Veramente, comprendo più chi vota PD e M5S, ma con quei due cosa diavolo vuoi aspettarti? Sono il nulla!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Youtrend: Nord Ovest 56,1% (-6,4% nel 2018) Nord Est 56,1% (-7,3%) Zone rosse (EMR, TOS, MAR, UMB) 57,6% (-6,5%) Centro-Sud (LAZ, ABR, MOL) 51,4% (-5,9%) Sud+Isole 40,0% (-12,1%)*


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alle 19 rispetto alle precedenti politiche Campania (-15,1%), Molise (-13,9%), Calabria (-13,0%), Sardegna (-12,6%), Basilicata (-12,1%) *



Che popolo di maledetti. Manco la decenza di andare a votare.

Mi scusino gli amici, ma sempre dai soliti posti, eh. Io mi sarei anche rotto di sostenere un paese a due velocità.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Bidimedia: C'è cauto ottimismo nel CSX, perché i loro elettori vanno a votare subito la mattina presto.*


filtra piddiismo


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me in molti si preoccupano di PD e M5S che, secondo me, sono crollati di brutto. Nessuno si sta preoccupando del terzo incomodo, che sarà la causa del disordine del prossimo esecutivo.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Dai su, ha vinto il PD. Con un astensionismo del genere o ha vinto il PD o il CDX ma non arriva al 38% e niente governo, prepariamoci ad un altro megaminestrone.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I due bomba hanno fatto il botto. Siano maledetti. Veramente, comprendo più chi vota PD e M5S, ma con quei due cosa diavolo vuoi aspettarti? Sono il nulla!



Se il terzo polo facesse il botto ci ritroveremmo di nuovo Draghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Youtrend: Nord Ovest 56,1% (-6,4% nel 2018) Nord Est 56,1% (-7,3%) Zone rosse (EMR, TOS, MAR, UMB) 57,6% (-6,5%) Centro-Sud (LAZ, ABR, MOL) 51,4% (-5,9%) Sud+Isole 40,0% (-12,1%)*



Il -7 al Nord est è devastante per la Lega.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se il terzo polo facesse il botto ci ritroveremmo di nuovo Draghi.


Renzi ministro degli esteri che porta la pace in Ucraina a colpi di SHISH


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dai su, ha vinto il PD. Con un astensionismo del genere o ha vinto il PD o il CDX ma non arriva al 38% e niente governo, prepariamoci ad un altro meganestrone.



Aspettiamo i risultati. Per il CDX sarebbe un disastro totale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

*Bidimedia: si prospetta un'affluenza del 63%. 10 punti in meno del 2018. Affluenza da europee più che da politiche.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Per quel che poco che posso capire, boom dei 2 Bomba, risultati normali dei 5S e Lega ampiamente sotto il 10.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo i risultati. Per il CDX sarebbe un disastro totale.


Altri 4 anni di governo tecnico per un totale di 15 anni... madonna santa che paese.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bidimedia: si prospetta un'affluenza del 63%. 10 punti in meno del 2018. Affluenza da europee più che da politiche.*


La gente non crede più nell'opposizione. Ci sta anche, questi hanno votato leggi indegne.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Bidimedia: C'è cauto ottimismo nel CSX, perché i loro elettori vanno a votare subito la mattina presto.*



Urca, immagino che se potessero, anche nottetempo...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Altri 4 anni di governo tecnico per un totale di 15 anni... madonna santa che paese.



Inutile lamentarsi se la gente sceglie di non votare.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per quel che poco che posso capire, boom dei 2 Bomba, risultati normali dei 5S e Lega ampiamente sotto il 10.


La fine politica di Salvini, bravi bravi quelli che se lo sono messi in saccoccia serenamente in questi anni di crollo totale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per quel che poco che posso capire, boom dei 2 Bomba, risultati normali dei 5S e Lega ampiamente sotto il 10.


Se i bomba hanno fatto il botto, significa che hanno praticamente svuotato FI e preso un po' dal PD. Pure la Lega ha floppato, o la Meloni fa il 30% o è finita.

Comunque, se deve avvenire il disastro, che disastro sia. Un governo di finta opposizione sarebbe stato un cuscinetto che durava 2 anni, giusto per far calmare gli animi bollenti.

Vediamo comunque...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Urca, immagino che se potessero, anche nottetempo...



Anche dopo le 23 loro continueranno a votare...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche dopo le 23 loro continueranno a votare...




Che piaccia o meno il PD riesce a mobilitare i suoi gli altri a quanto pare non molto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Repubblica nella news dell'affluenza ha messo l'immagine di Letta con il pollicione alzato...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La fine politica di Salvini, bravi bravi quelli che se lo sono messi in saccoccia serenamente in questi anni di crollo totale.


Salvini comunque era finito già da dopo il Papeete. Sono sicurissimo che pure se si fosse votato in quell'epoca, il cdx non avrebbe fatto il botto. 

Alla fine la nuova Lega è stato un bluff come il M5S, sono cambiati solo gli slogan, ma rimangono il partito del nord ed il sud gli ha voltato le spalle. Inoltre, gli stessi elettori leghisti si sarebbero aspettati una Lega con Berlusconi fuori dalle balls, infatti Salvini ha fatto il record quando non era alleato con FI.

Ora la palla spetta alla Meloni. Se fa il botto, ma deve essere tipo M5S del 2018, governa con le briciole di Lega e FI, altrimenti se ne sta all'opposizione ma deve fare un rinnovamento vero, una nuova destra, magari corteggiando Paragone e co nella speranza che entrino in parlamento.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

La lega secondo me non è così bassa come la vedete. Al Nord l'affluenza regge meglio che altrove. Vedo molto bene Calenda, secondo me sarà terzo partito.
Se il calo al Sud sono tutti i voti grillozzi del 2018, m5s sotto al 10%

Mie previsioni:
Fdi 24
Pd 22
Terzo polo 13
Lega 11
M5s 10
Forza Italia 7


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Per me una cosa è certa: se la Meloni non riesce ad andare al Governo da favorita non avrà altre occasioni.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La lega secondo me non è così bassa come la vedete. Al Nord l'affluenza regge meglio che altrove. Vedo molto bene Calenda, secondo me sarà terzo partito.
> Se il calo al Sud sono tutti i voti grillozzi del 2018, m5s sotto al 10%
> 
> Mie previsioni:
> ...


Non so. Il sud con crollo dei votanti porta ad un crollo M5S sicuro. Il crollo dei votanti a nord e contenuto, dipende se non sono gli astenuti del M5S. Comunque inizio a credere che non avremo un governo eletto ma un altro governo tecnico, magari spinto da Bruxelles tramite Mattarella.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

in parte è concepibile l'astensionismo, stavolta hanno voglia di votare solo quelli che vogliono punire il pd.
5 anni fa comunque c'era l'entusiasmo fortissimo per far vincere i 5 stelle con la resistenza di tutti gli altri per non farlo accadere, poi comunque anni di vari governicchi di mezzo che pesano sulla testa


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La lega secondo me non è così bassa come la vedete. Al Nord l'affluenza regge meglio che altrove. Vedo molto bene Calenda, secondo me sarà terzo partito.
> Se il calo al Sud sono tutti i voti grillozzi del 2018, m5s sotto al 10%
> 
> Mie previsioni:
> ...


Fare doppia cifra e venire superati dai due bomba, non è tanto diverso da una monocifra. Io sono perplesso, proprio sulle percentuali totali del centrodestra.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi ai simpatizzanti: Paura della meloni? Eh... un po'.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Youtrend: l'affluenza cala molto di più nei comuni con minor presenza di stranieri (-10,6%) e molto meno in quelli dove gli stranieri sono più numerosi (-5,4%).*


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

ancora due ore per l'inizio della maratona di mitraglietta mentana


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me una cosa è certa: se la Meloni non riesce ad andare al Governo da favorita non avrà altre occasioni.


Dipende dalle dinamiche in politica, sempre imprevedibili. Comunque essere primo partito e rimanere all'opposizione, nel caso dei 5 stelle, ha ripagato parecchio. Se dovrà fare una maggioranza pastrocchio, magari con Renzi e Calenda, meglio che rimanga fuori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Youtrend: l'affluenza cala molto di più nei comuni con minor presenza di stranieri (-10,6%) e molto meno in quelli dove gli stranieri sono più numerosi (-5,4%).*



Tra immagini di Letta trionfante e analisi come queste sono lì che sbavano per dirlo, ma non possono...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ancora due ore per l'inizio della maratona di mitraglietta mentana



Io ormai aspetto le elezioni solo per poter assistere la maratona di Mentana


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Sembra confermarsi quello che ritenevo fin dall'inizio: 1 su 2 non vota.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Youtrend: l'affluenza cala molto di più nei comuni con minor presenza di stranieri (-10,6%) e molto meno in quelli dove gli stranieri sono più numerosi (-5,4%).*


Segnale vantaggioso per il cdx, gli stranieri sono conservatori, non votano il PD.
Sono quasi tutti o slavi o musulmani, è gente che non tollera gay e diritti alle donne


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Io, non so perchè, ero sicuro del risultato tiepido (anzi flop) del centrodestra. Sarà governo pastrocchio Meloni con i due bomba o nuovo governo tecnico. Se la Meloni seguisse la ragione e non il cuore, io me ne starei fuori in caso di non maggioranza e lasciare che tutta la classe politica si bruci.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, non so perchè, ero sicuro del risultato tiepido (anzi flop) del centrodestra. Sarà governo pastrocchio Meloni con i due bomba o nuovo governo tecnico. Se la Meloni seguisse la ragione e non il cuore, io me ne starei fuori in caso di non maggioranza e lasciare che tutta la classe politica si bruci.


Se la meloni riesce a fare un 27-28% con Berlusconi al 6 e Salvini al 10, a quel punto le converrebbe molto stare fuori da tutto e lasciare che gli altri imbastiscano un governissimo per gestire l'inverno.
Poi con calma a Marzo sciolgono le camere sull'onda dell'odio popolare, si torna al voto e lei prende il 40-45 da sola con Berlusconi e Salvini spariti e i loro partiti federati in un unico partito liberale moderato di destra intorno all'8-10%


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se la meloni riesce a fare un 27-28% con Berlusconi al 6 e Salvini al 10, a quel punto le converrebbe molto stare fuori da tutto e lasciare che gli altri imbastiscano un governissimo per gestire l'inverno.
> Poi con calma a Marzo sciolgono le camere sull'onda dell'odio popolare, si torna al voto e lei prende il 40-45 da sola con Berlusconi e Salvini spariti e i loro partiti federati in un unico partito liberale moderato di destra intorno all'8-10%


ormai ha fatto capire in tutti i modi che vuole andare al governo.
poi dar spazio ad altri è pericoloso, non sai mai quando scioglieranno di nuovo il parlamento con Mattarella che le prova sempre tutte...


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se la meloni riesce a fare un 27-28% con Berlusconi al 6 e Salvini al 10, a quel punto le converrebbe molto stare fuori da tutto e lasciare che gli altri imbastiscano un governissimo per gestire l'inverno.
> Poi con calma a Marzo sciolgono le camere sull'onda dell'odio popolare, si torna al voto e lei prende il 40-45 da sola con Berlusconi e Salvini spariti e i loro partiti federati in un unico partito liberale moderato di destra intorno all'8-10%


Tutto vero, ma se fanno un governo di larghe intese senza FDI, ce lo teniamo due anni minimo. Dubito che si ritorna a votare a Marzo, proprio perché non sono scemi e sanno che se ci mandano a votare a Marzo finisce come hai detto te.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Dove seguirete lo spoglio? Io darò anche un occhiata a porta a porta ogni tanto ma di base starò ovviamente su la7.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dove seguirete lo spoglio? Io darò anche un occhiata a porta a porta ogni tanto ma di base starò ovviamente su la7.



Mentana nei giorni scorsi ha annunciato una maratona fino alle 20.00 di lunedì


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dove seguirete lo spoglio? Io darò anche un occhiata a porta a porta ogni tanto ma di base starò ovviamente su la7.


Gli exit poll di EMG per la 7 sono sempre stati i più accurati nelle ultime tornate. Inizierò su la7


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, non so perchè, ero sicuro del risultato tiepido (anzi flop) del centrodestra. Sarà governo pastrocchio Meloni con i due bomba o nuovo governo tecnico. Se la Meloni seguisse la ragione e non il cuore, io me ne starei fuori in caso di non maggioranza e lasciare che tutta la classe politica si bruci.


se va male comunque fa secondo me tra 37 e 42%, sufficiente ad avere la maggioranza di ambo le Camere
non sarebbe un successone, ma abbiamo visto in Svezia che basta averne 5 in più per avere il mandato di governo.

per me stanno sopra 42%, non riesco a immaginare Lega più FI a meno del 18%


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mentana nei giorni scorsi ha annunciato una maratona fino alle 20.00 di lunedì



Magari stirasse


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se va male comunque fa secondo me tra 37 e 42%, sufficiente ad avere la maggioranza di ambo le Camere
> non sarebbe un successone, *ma abbiamo visto in Svezia che basta averne 5 in più per avere il mandato di governo.*



Lo sai bene che l’Italia non è come la Svezia.


----------



## Devil man (25 Settembre 2022)

Sono andato a votare alle 07:50 am, mi hanno detto che ero il primo  nel mio comune.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Youtrend: l'affluenza cala molto di più nei comuni con minor presenza di stranieri (-10,6%) e molto meno in quelli dove gli stranieri sono più numerosi (-5,4%).*


Questo dato va a favore della lega, a livello di logica.
Mentre L’astensionismo tra dx e sx penalizza di sicuro la destra.
Ma attenzione che l’astensionismo potrebbe anche solo dignificare un botto negativo sul m5s senza inficiare destra e sinistra.
Dalle % delle regioni si preannuncia un gran risultato invece per il terzo polo. 
così almeno la mia impressione, vedremo.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se va male comunque fa secondo me tra 37 e 42%, sufficiente ad avere la maggioranza di ambo le Camere
> non sarebbe un successone, ma abbiamo visto in Svezia che basta averne 5 in più per avere il mandato di governo.
> 
> per me stanno sopra 42%


Se facessero 42% significherebbe che gli astenuti erano quasi tutti quelli che nel 2018 hanno votato M5S


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2022)

stasera c'è porta a porta giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari stirasse



Ma no dai, assistere alle sua falsa imparzialità è divertente.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

I partiti antisistema avranno vantaggio da bassa affluenza o no?


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stasera c'è porta a porta giusto?




Certo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stasera c'è porta a porta giusto?



Ovviamente. Magari con plastico del nuovo Parlamento


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dove seguirete lo spoglio? Io darò anche un occhiata a porta a porta ogni tanto ma di base starò ovviamente su la7.


Io non seguo, come sempre, domani mi sveglio e saprò se ci sarà un governo o ci sarà un Draghi II


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mentana nei giorni scorsi ha annunciato una maratona fino alle 20.00 di lunedì


include le regionali siciliane il cui spoglio parte alle 14 di domani


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> include le regionali siciliane il cui spoglio parte alle 14 di domani



Mentana non lascia nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2022)

bene allora pizza birra e rutto libero e vai con il vespone!


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

I miei auguri per queste elezioni 

- PD sotto al 20% 
- Di Maio fuori dal parlamento, Impegno Civico sotto l'1% 
- Coalizione Verdi-Sinistra sotto il 4% 
- Forza Italia sotto il 7% 
- Lega Nord sotto il 12% 
- M5S sotto il 13% 
- Meloni sopra il 27% 
- Terzo Polo sotto l'8% 
- Paragone sotto il 3% e fuori dal parlamento 
- Rizzo sotto l'1% 
- Adinolfi e vita sotto lo 0,5%


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non seguo, come sempre, domani mi sveglio e saprò se ci sarà un governo o ci sarà un Draghi II



Non posso dirti dormi sereno


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bene allora pizza birra e rutto libero e vai con il vespone!


Mi hai ricordato la scena di un film di Fantozzi  Mitico Paolo Villaggio!


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I miei auguri per queste elezioni
> 
> - PD sotto al 20%
> - Di Maio fuori dal parlamento, Impegno Civico sotto l'1%
> ...


Secondo me è Italexit che ha fatto il botto con un 5/6%


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Italexit sopra il 3%, la speranza c'è...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Italexit sopra il 3%, la speranza c'è...


Fonte?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fonte?



Paragone


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dove seguirete lo spoglio? Io darò anche un occhiata a porta a porta ogni tanto ma di base starò ovviamente su la7.


Mentana e qualche capatina su Vespa, pur disprezzando entrambi a livello morale.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non posso dirti dormi sereno


Guarda oramai sono rassegnato, io ho votato, una preferenza l'ho data nonostante non abbia minimamente fiducia nella politica. Il mio diritto e dovere di esprimere la mia preferenza per un nuovo Governo l'ho rispettato a differenza dei politici che fanno solo il loro interesse e mai quello del paese. Domani tornerò ad inviare l'ennesimo CV alla quale non riceverò risposta come tutti i millemila precedenti, il RdC non lo prendo perché la casa di proprietà dei miei genitori fa reddito


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Napoli -10,7%. Piddino grillini con il fiato sospeso.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Solo una mia speranza.


----------



## JDT (25 Settembre 2022)

Io seguirò su Sky (canale 50), mi sembra che puntino molto se queste elezioni, e fino ad oggi è stato il lavoro più completo ed imparziale(vabbè, contro Vespa e Mentana..  )


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Napoli -10,7%. Piddino grillini con il fiato sospeso.



Pd forse ma credo che a Napoli i 5S faranno il pieno.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Solo una mia speranza.


Sarebbe l'unica buona notizia, forse.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'unica buona notizia, forse.


Va a finire che se vanno in parlamento e non si sporcano come le altre novità e sto giro finisce come il precedente, sarà il prossimo partito che voto. Lo so che uscire dall'euro e da tutto è teoricamente un suicidio ma se si deve affondare almeno si affondi bene.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Va a finire che se vanno in parlamento e non si sporcano come le altre novità e sto giro finisce come il precedente, sarà il prossimo partito che voto. *Lo so che uscire dall'euro e da tutto è teoricamente un suicidio ma se si deve affondare almeno si affondi bene. *



Ma dai, siamo seri. L’uscita dall’euro è di fatto irrealizzabile.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Comunque, abitando vicino al seggio, attenderò le 22:59 prima di andare a votare (stile rinnovi milanisti).

Aspetto fino all'ultimo che Letta venga a bussare alla porta per la propaganda, si sa mai.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Napoli -10,7%. Piddino grillini con il fiato sospeso.


A napoli nel 2018 era finita con:
M5S 53%
forza Italia 16%
pd 15%

È palese che se perdono voti i voti persi fanno riferimento a questi 3 partiti, in che misura si vedrà… ma di sicuro non perdono voti chi a Napoli storicamente prende il 2-3% come la Lega o la Meloni.

Quello che rischia di più, perché parte da una base del 53% è proprio il M5S che era stato il voto di “protesta” all’epoca prendendo con il 53% su Napoli ben più della platea che li vota per principio.

Comunque in Campania fino a pranzo ci son state alluvioni pare, quindi non è detto non ci sia dopo cena un recupero rispetto al 2018, difficile pero.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2022)

Arriviamo a 100 pagine prima del nuovo topic?


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, siamo seri. L’uscita dall’euro è di fatto irrealizzabile.


Lo so, per quello penso che anche se dovesse vincere un elezione il referendum sull'uscita dall'Euro finirà come quello per una maggiore autonomia di Veneto e Lombardia, nonostante quorum e % bulgare per il Si, non lo ha hanno messo in pratica.

Italexit è un partito di protesta, ma noi non siamo gli UK a noi non ci fanno uscire.

Comunque sembra che il calo dei voti rispetto al 2018 sia a causa del'astensionismo al sud, il Nord ha perso qualcosa ma non così tanto.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, siamo seri. L’uscita dall’euro è di fatto irrealizzabile.


Torniamo alla Lira e stampiamo banconote nuove, poi mettiamo Draghi sulle 1000 lire, Mattarella sulle 10.000 lire e così via (entrambi già in cielo per allora).


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Arriviamo a 100 pagine prima del nuovo topic?



Secondo me il nuovo topic si potrebbe aprire alle 23.00 circa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Qualcuno ha votato in modo creativo.





h


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il nuovo topic si potrebbe aprire alle 23.00 circa.


Rimarrò sveglio per vedere aperto il topic, mi piace vedere i topic che nascono. Giuro, non scherzo!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Torniamo alla Lira e stampiamo banconote nuove, poi mettiamo Draghi sulle 1000 lire, Mattarella sulle 10.000 lire e così via (entrambi già in cielo per allora).



Certo e poi andiamo a fare la spesa con la carriola di banconote


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha votato in modo creativo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non aveva capito come c... si votava


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo e poi andiamo a fare la spesa con la carriola di banconote


O come i bambini tedeschi del 1930 che tagliavano il marco per fare gli omini di carta


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Rimarrò sveglio per vedere aperto il topic, mi piace vedere i topic che nascono. Giuro, non scherzo!



Sarà un delirio, comunque vada


----------



## mil77 (25 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Visione semplicistica


Visione realistica. Perché senza se e senza ma le cose funzionano così


----------



## mil77 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> A me da astensionista interessa che il sistema riceva meno approvazione possibile. Andando a votare si approva questo sistema che ha distrutto l'italia fin dalla caduta di craxi. Dopo craxi e finita la benché minima sovranità italiana.


Teoricamente potrebbe essere così, nella pratica in realtà non è così....chi vince governa e se ne forte altamente ci chi si è astenuto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Rimarrò sveglio per vedere aperto il topic, mi piace vedere i topic che nascono. Giuro, non scherzo!



Su rete4 hanno detto che con affluenza minore del 70% gli exit pool delle 23 non valgono un pene.
Ci sarà da aspettare la notte.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Settembre 2022)

L'affluenza migliore(anzi meno peggio) è nelle regioni rosse.. ci beccheremo altri 5 anni di pd o di governi tecnici


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il nuovo topic si potrebbe aprire alle 23.00 circa.


secondo me ava aperto un po prima cosi alle 23 si commentano i dati degli instant poll


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> secondo me ava aperto un po prima cosi alle 23 si commentano i dati degli instant poll



Ci sarà modo per commentarli perché per i primi dati reali ci vorrà un poco ci tempo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alle 19 rispetto alle precedenti politiche Campania (-15,1%), Molise (-13,9%), Calabria (-13,0%), Sardegna (-12,6%), Basilicata (-12,1%) *


Al sud oltre a costarmi un sacco di soldi, fanno pure gli schizzinosi.

Muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna, subito.

Scherzo, ovviamente.
Solo sul muro, però


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su rete4 hanno detto che con affluenza minore del 70% gli exit pool delle 23 non valgono un pene.
> Ci sarà da aspettare la notte.



Insomma dopo due mesi di sondaggi non si capisce nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Al sud oltre a costarmi un sacco di soldi, fanno pure gli schizzinosi.
> 
> Muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna, subito.
> 
> ...



Razzista. Vuoi escludermi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Al sud oltre a costarmi un sacco di soldi, fanno pure gli schizzinosi.
> 
> Muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna, subito.
> 
> ...


Bisogna vedere se sopra l'Emilia c'è qualcuno che lo sappia costruire 

(Si scherza)


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Insomma dopo due mesi di sondaggi non si capisce nulla.


Finirà come nel 2018: ovvero nessuno avrà i numeri per governare e sotto di governo tecnico con FDI e Italexit in opposizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Porro: "Mi stanno arrivando dati interessanti ma non posso dirli."*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Finirà come nel 2018: ovvero nessuno avrà i numeri per governare e sotto di governo tecnico con FDI e Italexit in opposizione



Magari alla Meloni conviene così


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Mi stanno arrivando dati interessanti ma non posso dirli."*


Contributo molto utile da parte sua...


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda oramai sono rassegnato, io ho votato, una preferenza l'ho data nonostante non abbia minimamente fiducia nella politica. Il mio diritto e dovere di esprimere la mia preferenza per un nuovo Governo l'ho rispettato a differenza dei politici che fanno solo il loro interesse e mai quello del paese. Domani tornerò ad inviare l'ennesimo CV alla quale non riceverò risposta come tutti i millemila precedenti, il RdC non lo prendo perché la casa di proprietà dei miei genitori fa reddito


prova con i concorsi pubblici


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Mi stanno arrivando dati interessanti ma non posso dirli."*



Hanno iniziato lo spoglio solo per lui?


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Mi stanno arrivando dati interessanti ma non posso dirli."*


forse c'è più margine tra i primi due, rispetto a quello che hanno raccontato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

La Maglie aveva una brutta faccia, e anche Senaldi...


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

1 ora e 30 minuti alla chiusura del voto


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prova con i concorsi pubblici


E' la prima cosa che ho provato  in due non mi hanno mai chiamato alla richiesta.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Mi stanno arrivando dati interessanti ma non posso dirli."*


Con che tono lo diceva? So che è una domanda stupida, ma può essere interessante. Tipo, se lo diceva in maniera funebre, significa che il cdx sta floppando, viceversa, significa dati in linea o oltre le aspettative.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Contributo molto utile da parte sua...



Clic bait. Ma avevo già in programma di seguire attraverso lui.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con che tono lo diceva? So che è una domanda stupida, ma può essere interessante. Tipo, se lo diceva in maniera funebre, significa che il cdx sta floppando, viceversa, significa dati in linea o oltre le aspettative.


Perché Porro è simpatizzante CDX?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> 1 ora e 30 minuti alla chiusura del voto



Dai che divertiamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2022)

hanno cantato vittoria stamattina per invogliare i propri votanti a fregarsene, che tanto avrebbero vinto lo stesso.
non hanno voglia di governare, ancor meno con un'ampia maggioranza.
d'altra parte anche salvini è passato apposta dal tutto al niente.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Maglie aveva una brutta faccia, e anche Senaldi...


Flop della Lega che metterà in bilico una possibile maggioranza di cdx.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Settembre 2022)

Con questa (poca) affluenza in Calabria, Napoli e Sardegna quelli più a rischio di debacle sono m5s e Forza Italia. Il partito leader (m5s) e il primo inseguitore (forza italia).

Pd, lega, Meloni in quelle regioni non sono i partiti di riferimento quindi molto peggio che nel 2018 non faranno comunque. 
Certo, la debacle eventuale di forza Italia potrebbe però a sua volta creare problemi all’intera coalizione, vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*
Porro alla Gentili, che annuisce: "Ci sono sorprese rispetto a quello che abbiamo raccontato nelle scorse settimane."

Gentili: "Chi è andato a votare al sud erano le persone più motivate..."*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda oramai sono rassegnato, io ho votato, una preferenza l'ho data nonostante non abbia minimamente fiducia nella politica. Il mio diritto e dovere di esprimere la mia preferenza per un nuovo Governo l'ho rispettato a differenza dei politici che fanno solo il loro interesse e mai quello del paese. Domani tornerò ad inviare l'ennesimo CV alla quale non riceverò risposta come tutti i millemila precedenti, il RdC non lo prendo perché la casa di proprietà dei miei genitori fa reddito


dovevi approfittare per il voto di scambio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Maglie aveva una brutta faccia, e anche Senaldi...



Non è che sia belle di loro


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Non so se seguire Porro o Sky.
Mentana e Vespa mi rifiuto categoricamente di seguirli.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Maglie aveva una brutta faccia, e anche Senaldi...


ora però senaldi sta dicendo che secondo lui l'astensione non è di centro-destra, perchè chi pensa di vincere va a votare


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché Porro è simpatizzante CDX?


Sì, Berlusconiano per la precisione, poi non so se ha virato verso altro di quell'area. 

Quando stava per formarsi il governo gialloverde e Salvini chiese a FI di far eleggere la Casellati al senato e non il nome proposto da Berlusconi, fece uno speciale di Matrix dall'atmosfera funerea. E, ancora prima, lo stesso Berlusconi all'ultima puntata di Virus sulla Rai gli disse che lo avrebbe preso per Mediaset, quindi anche per una questione di "riconoscenza".


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Razzista. Vuoi escludermi.


Ma no,sono per l' Italia unita, però almeno facciano finta di impegnarsi, almeno far finta di votare....



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se sopra l'Emilia c'è qualcuno che lo sappia costruire
> 
> (Si scherza)


A Bergamo pensi non troviamo un muratore??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Porro (ridendo): "Non possiamo parlare, ma ci si doveva aspettare un boom di un certo partito al sud... la scarsa affluenza può avere influito?"*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora però senaldi sta dicendo che secondo lui l'astensione non è di centro-destra, perchè chi pensa di vincere va a votare



Senaldi si da coraggio.


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro (ridendo): "Non possiamo parlare, ma ci si doveva aspettare un boom di un certo partito al sud... la scarsa affluenza può avere influito?"*


Il M5S a picco?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con che tono lo diceva? So che è una domanda stupida, ma può essere interessante. Tipo, se lo diceva in maniera funebre, significa che il cdx sta floppando, viceversa, significa dati in linea o oltre le aspettative.



Difficile capire, ma ora mi sembra che alluda al flop dei grillini, che lui odia.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, Berlusconiano per la precisione, poi non so se ha virato verso altro di quell'area.
> 
> Quando stava per formarsi il governo gialloverde e Salvini chiese a FI di far eleggere la Casellati al senato e non il nome proposto da Berlusconi, fece uno speciale di Matrix dall'atmosfera funerea. E, ancora prima, lo stesso Berlusconi all'ultima puntata di Virus sulla Rai gli disse che lo avrebbe preso per Mediaset, quindi anche per una questione di "riconoscenza".



Era già scuola Giornale, dei "bei" tempi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

L'importante è Sgarbi vinca a Bologna


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

le regioni del sud che non raggiungono il 45% sono il fallimento della politica, tranne in Sicilia dove hanno le regionali
lo dicevo che non si proponeva nulla di serio.
alla fine i meridionali hanno mostrato maturità, nonostante le critiche sul reddito


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma no,sono per l' Italia unita, però almeno facciano finta di impegnarsi, almeno far finta di votare....




Io da orgoglioso terrone accetto pure che esistano italiani del nord.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha votato in modo creativo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse non ricordava come si disegna un pene sulla scheda


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'importante è Sgarbi vinca a Bologna


Sgarbi è da eleggere PdR stasera stessa per me.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Difficile capire, ma ora mi sembra che alluda al flop dei grillini, che lui odia.


Si, appunto, lui e Del Debbio odiano a morte il M5S che godrebbero di una sua debacle anche sul fronte di un flop del centrodestra. Dato non molto rilevante, insomma. Comunque, so che non può sembrare nulla, ma il crollo dell'affluenza in Campania ha inciso parecchio sulla possibile debacle grillina. Una roba che 3 punti percentuali in meno eh, se non qualcosa in più.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Al sud oltre a costarmi un sacco di soldi, fanno pure gli schizzinosi.
> 
> Muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna, subito.
> 
> ...


Io invece sarei favorevole, anche basta nel 2022 metà Italia che tira la carretta e l'altra metà che si fa trainare


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sgarbi è da eleggere PdR stasera stessa per me.


Alla prima visita a Biden esordirebbe con un "GOAT! GOAT! GOAT!"


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Difficile capire, ma ora mi sembra che alluda al flop dei grillini, che lui odia.


Il flop M5S è scritto.
Stanno crollando in affluenza Tutte le città dove nel 2018 aveva preso il 55/60% il M5S. Banalmente se anche tengono quelle percentuali (utopia) con il 15% in meno di elettori son numeri grossi in meno, Se le % calano fino a un fisiologico 20/30% allora assieme alla minore affluenza in quelle zone significa un vero e proprio crollo di voti complessivi nel totale Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, appunto, lui e Del Debbio odiano a morte il M5S che godrebbero di una sua debacle anche sul fronte di un flop del centrodestra. Dato non molto rilevante, insomma. Comunque, so che non può sembrare nulla, ma il crollo dell'affluenza in Campania ha inciso parecchio sulla possibile debacle grillina. Una roba che 3 punti percentuali in meno eh, se non qualcosa in più.


Io continuo a pensare che il vero pericolo per il cdx non saranno ne i piddini ne i grillini, quelli sono crollati entrambi, mi pare chiaro. I due bomba, secondo me, hanno frenato le stampelle della Meloni, ossia Salvini e Berlusconi.

Ora tutto dipenderà dalla disponibilità di Draghi, se gli USA lo presseranno a tal punto, si continua con lui, altrimenti maggioranza trash di centrodestra con i due bomba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Uh, è arrivato Mieli... ci basterà vedere la sua faccia per capire.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*nel 2018 11 regioni sopra il 60% alle 19 mentre oggi nessuna *


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io invece sarei favorevole, anche basta nel 2022 metà Italia che tira la carretta e l'altra metà che si fa trainare



Amico mio la metà che traina l’altra metà lo fa grazie alle persone arrivate dalla metà meno ricca. 
Non ci mettiamo a fare la guerra tra poveri.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io invece sarei favorevole, anche basta nel 2022 metà Italia che tira la carretta e l'altra metà che si fa trainare


Ma no la mia era una battuta...

Se si ragiona eliminando chi rende economicamente meno, poi dopo le regioni suddividi le province?
E poi i comuni?

L' Italia è una sola, per me è centrale questo.

Ma che non si prendano nemmeno il disturbo di andare a votare, mi da fastidio.

Vuoi dimostrare dissenso?
Scheda bianca.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Io invece sarei favorevole, anche basta nel 2022 metà Italia che tira la carretta e l'altra metà che si fa trainare


Io sono per il Regno delle due Sicilie , fai te


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uh, è arrivato Mieli... ci basterà vedere la sua faccia per capire.


vecchio trombone, tra più intrallazzati in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io sono per il Regno delle due Sicilie , fai te




Viva i Borboni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Va beh, flop del 5S, praticamente l'hanno detto.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il vero pericolo per il cdx non saranno ne i piddini ne i grillini, quelli sono crollati entrambi, mi pare chiaro. I due bomba, secondo me, hanno frenato le stampelle della Meloni, ossia Salvini e Berlusconi.
> 
> Ora tutto dipenderà dalla disponibilità di Draghi, se gli USA lo presseranno a tal punto, si continua con lui, altrimenti maggioranza trash di centrodestra con i due bomba.


Ovviamente, un governo del genere di centrodestra con il terzo polo, oltre ad essere un disastro annunciato, resusciterebbe Grillo, Travaglio e forse far crescere Paragone, specie se entra in parlamento a questa tornata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Senaldi (funereo): "Tutti i partiti hanno deluso."*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Va beh, flop del 5S, praticamente l'hanno detto.



Al momento sono solo opinioni.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Va beh, flop del 5S, praticamente l'hanno detto.


Ci ha pensato il padre eterno  . Nemmeno lui li sopporta.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le regioni del sud che non raggiungono il 45% sono il fallimento della politica, tranne in Sicilia dove hanno le regionali
> lo dicevo che non si proponeva nulla di serio.
> alla fine i meridionali hanno mostrato maturità, nonostante le critiche sul reddito


è di questo parlo quando parlo di astensione. lo dovranno capire prima o poi sia i media di regime sia il regime stesso che devono cambiare registro o a votare al prossimo giro ci andrà il 50% se gli finisce bene e al prossimo giro ancora il 30%. la pacchia della truffa a 5 stelle che porta la gente a votare è finita. salvini, berlusconi finiti. la meloni ha solo l'ultima carta da giocare prima che scoprano anche lei. Vediamo il pd cosa fa sto giro ma i gonzi e gli anziani che lo votano prima o poi si sveglieranno o moriranno.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Comunque lo ripeto: si doveva poter votare almeno 2 giorni, solita minkiata solo di domenica.
Io stesso ho dovuto stravolgere la mia domenica per andare a votare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Porro: "Non c'è stato il voto antisistema come nel 2018".

Gentile: "Anche il partito più nuovo e intrigante per gli elettori non ottiene i risultati del Cinque Stelle 2018"*


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

comunque la legge elettorale senza il voto disgiunto non aiuta la partecipazione, perchè tu voti un partito e ti ritrovi una persona sconosciuta o addirittura a te avversa che ne beneficia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio la metà che traina l’altra metà lo fa grazie alle persone arrivate dalla metà meno ricca.
> Non ci mettiamo a fare la guerra tra poveri.



Tra l'altro a sensazione credo che tre quarti d'Italia alla fine sia tutta meridionale, gli italiani "puri" del nord credo siano veramente pochi.

Tantissima gente nata al nord alla fine ha radici terrone, io compreso. 

Paradossalmente credo che potenzialmente ci sia più sangue terrone al nord che al sud


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Senaldi (funereo): "Tutti i partiti hanno deluso."*


È Draghi-bis...La vittoria dei Paragone e delle liste-antisistema in pratica  .


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Senaldi (funereo): "Tutti i partiti hanno deluso."*



Inguardabile in pratica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Mieli critica la strategia elettorale di Calenda.*


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Alla prima visita a Biden esordirebbe con un "GOAT! GOAT! GOAT!"


Il discorso di fine anno sarebbe qualcosa di talmente atomico che nemmeno Putin potrebbe arrivare a certi livelli di distruzione di un ruolo.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

STRANAMENTE stasera condivido l'analisi di Mieli che sta dicendo Draghi si deve candidare, non può stare in disparte a sperare che non ritrovi una maggioranza netta
situazione che non accade in nessun paese al mondo
anche i paesi con coalizioni o maggioranza risicata mettono una persona di chi ha la maggioranza relativa, non un esterno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Non c'è stato il voto antisistema come nel 2018".
> 
> Gentile: "Anche il partito più nuovo e intrigante per gli elettori non ottiene i risultati del Cinque Stelle 2018"*



E quale sarebbe il partito più nuovo e intrigante? Il sacro romano impero?


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio la metà che traina l’altra metà lo fa grazie alle persone arrivate dalla metà meno ricca.
> Non ci mettiamo a fare la guerra tra poveri.


Ci mancherebbe, non sono tutti così, c'è chi si rimbocca le maniche e si da da fare, e a me credimi dispiace che ci sia tutta questa disparità, però i primi a non volersi bene sono quelli del sud stesso, quando c'è qualcosa che non funziona/che è sbagliato se non li riguarda in prima persona si girano dall'altro lato,c'è un sacco di malagestione e omertà, poi è vero che c'è anche al nord, però non a questi livelli osceni, e il primo problema è negare che ci siano problemi


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Non c'è stato il voto antisistema come nel 2018".
> 
> Gentile: "Anche il partito più nuovo e intrigante per gli elettori non ottiene i risultati del Cinque Stelle 2018"*


è finita la pacchia. la gente è rimasta fregata dai 5 stelle e non ci crede più al voto antisistema.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe il partito più nuovo e intrigante? Il sacro romano impero?


sperava nel botto di Paragone


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Porro: "Non c'è stato il voto antisistema come nel 2018".
> 
> Gentile: "Anche il partito più nuovo e intrigante per gli elettori non ottiene i risultati del Cinque Stelle 2018"*


Prevedibile. Poi la Meloni non ha nemmeno il cavallo di battaglia, a differenza della Lega (migranti) e di Grillo (reddito di cittadinanza). Che gliene frega al popolino delle teorie gender, dell'anti-LGBT, il tutto mentre con l'altra mano pulisci il sedere a Draghi che ha causato il problema delle bollette alla quale tu non hai posto una vera soluzione. E attenzione, non salgo sul carro del vincitore (che poi chi è che vince queste elezioni, ancora non si è capito, forse nessuno). Chi legge i miei post sa che non ero convinto della campagna della Meloni da mesi e che, dopo il bluff di M5S e Lega, non c'era più un'opposizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le regioni del sud che non raggiungono il 45% sono il fallimento della politica, tranne in Sicilia dove hanno le regionali
> lo dicevo che non si proponeva nulla di serio.
> alla fine i meridionali hanno mostrato maturità, nonostante le critiche sul reddito


semplicemente non ne avevano voglia di andarci dai.... pioveva.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

4 minuti a mitraglietta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sperava nel botto di Paragone



I 5 stelle sono andati oltre il 30 nel 2018, come si può pensare che paragone potesse ambire al 30%???

Paragone fa il botto se arriva al 10, fa bene se sta sul 5 e sufficienza se passa il 3


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Avete notato mascherinati? io solo una signora, ho visto di peggio nei supermarket


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> STRANAMENTE stasera condivido l'analisi di Mieli che sta dicendo Draghi si deve candidare, non può stare in disparte a sperare che non ritrovi una maggioranza netta
> situazione che non accade in nessun paese al mondo


secondo me draghi vorrebbe anche andare in pensione va per i 76 anni. già per me è stato quasi costretto a fare per il premier perchè non c'èra nessun altro del suo "livello"


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe, non sono tutti così, c'è chi si rimbocca le maniche e si da da fare, e a me credimi dispiace che ci sia tutta questa disparità, però i primi a non volersi bene sono quelli del sud stesso, quando c'è qualcosa che non funziona/che è sbagliato se non li riguarda in prima persona si girano dall'altro lato,c'è un sacco di malagestione e omertà, poi è vero che c'è anche al nord, però non a questi livelli osceni, e il primo problema è negare che ci siano problemi



I problemi ci sono eccome, perché negarlo.
Non è il caso di andare troppo OT ma ti ricordo solo, per esempio, che nella c.d. Terra dei Fuochi chi seppelliva rifiuti tossici pare fossero aziende del Nord. In pratica un sud sottosviluppato ha fatto comodo al Nord per avere manovalanza e non solo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Mia mamma ha votato Salvini

Anni ad istruirla che è un buffone incapace.

L'altro giorno mi ha chiesto chi doveva votare: gli ho detto di scegliere chi voleva, tutti ma non Salvini.

È andata e ha votato Salvini

Ma figa!


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Avete notato mascherinati? io solo una signora, ho visto di peggio nei supermarket


sì pochissimi, ma c'erano.

comunque nelle scuole continuano a stare affissi fuori i cartelli con distanziamento di un metro e mascherine obbligatorie
fuori da ogni aula c'è questo cartello
cartelli che confondono la gente

la matita igienizzata di pregliasco no però


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I 5 stelle sono andati oltre il 30 nel 2018, come si può pensare che paragone potesse ambire al 30%???
> 
> Paragone fa il botto se arriva al 10, fa bene se sta sul 5 e sufficienza se passa il 3


La Gentili penso intendesse la Meloni. Certo, dire che è un partito nuovo e intrigante fa ridere, ma era ovvio il riferimento.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> è finita la pacchia. la gente è rimasta fregata dai 5 stelle e non ci crede più al voto antisistema.


Più che altro non si capisce perché la gente avrebbe dovuto rivotare il m5s, cioè non c'è motivo, a queste elezioni avrebbero dovuto semplicemente scomparire e inglobarsi con mamma pd.
Ma tu fai una campagna elettorale solo perché manterrai un sussidio inutile e pensato male? cioè è questo? condivido chi non è andato a votare allora...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Mia mamma ha votato Salvini*
> 
> Anni ad istruirla che è un buffone incapace.
> 
> ...



Male. Proprio Salvini no.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

In tutto questo casino di partiti che hanno floppato, se Paragone entra in parlamento può farsi una grande pubblicità con slogan tipo "Avete visto? La gente ha capito, i vecchi partiti hanno fallito" e cose così. Sarebbe un colpo da maestro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Gentili penso intendesse la Meloni. Certo, dire che è un partito nuovo e intrigante fa ridere, ma era ovvio il riferimento.




Fa ridere pensare poi che la Meloni sia antisistema. Non uno straccio di manifestazione di piazza in questi anni.


----------



## ARKANA (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I problemi ci sono eccome, perché negarlo.
> Non è il caso di andare troppo OT ma ti ricordo solo, per esempio, che nella c.d. Terra dei Fuochi *chi seppelliva rifiuti tossici pare fossero aziende del Nord*. In pratica un sud sottosviluppato ha fatto comodo al Nord per avere manovalanza e non solo.


Certamente, infatti anche al nord non è tutto rose e fiori, anzi, però come ho già detto il grande problema del sud è proprio questo, ci si volta sempre dall'altra parte, a me quando parcheggio la macchina non si sogna nessuno di dirmi "2 euro a piacere tengo famiglia", mentre al sud è normalità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Oh, mi sono stufato di piscoanalizzare queste teste di pirla 

A volte mi sembra che alludino ad un altro listone tutti assieme, ma non capisco se per criticare le politiche del PD e di renzi in campagna elettorale, o perché sanno che ci sarà un altro listone in quanto tutti hanno fatto schifo (come Senaldi ha detto esplicitamente)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo casino di partiti che hanno floppato, se Paragone entra in parlamento può farsi una grande pubblicità con slogan tipo "Avete visto? La gente ha capito, i vecchi partiti hanno fallito" e cose così. Sarebbe un colpo da maestro.



Dipende con che percentuale entra, col 3 risicato non è il massimo. Sicuramente meglio di niente è, ma un risultato davvero positivo per me sarebbe dal 5% in poi. Cosa assai ardua però


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro a sensazione credo che tre quarti d'Italia alla fine sia tutta meridionale, gli italiani "puri" del nord credo siano veramente pochi.
> 
> Tantissima gente nata al nord alla fine ha radici terrone, io compreso.
> 
> Paradossalmente credo che potenzialmente ci sia più sangue terrone al nord che al sud



Uno potrebbe dire meridionale è chi meridionale fa, a questo punto...  

Ma i nordici duri e puri si sono estinti tipo gli antichi egizi?


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*400 testate internazionali accreditate al quartier generale di Meloni*




>




Zelensky rosica


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *400 testate internazionali accreditate al quartier generale di Meloni*
> 
> 
> Zelensky rosica



Credevo nucleari


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più che altro non si capisce perché la gente avrebbe dovuto rivotare il m5s, cioè non c'è motivo, a queste elezioni avrebbero dovuto semplicemente scomparire e inglobarsi con mamma pd.
> Ma tu fai una campagna elettorale solo perché manterrai un sussidio inutile e pensato male? cioè è questo? condivido chi non è andato a votare allora...


hai detto nulla. ci sono oltre 2 milioni di percettori rdc. poi c'è conte che per alcuni ha gestito bene la pandemia. senza questi 2 appigli m5s non sarebbe arrivato nemmeno al 3% questa tornata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

*Mieli: "Ipotizzando... solo per ipotesi... sarebbe clamoroso se fratelli d'italia da sola facesse più della somma dei suoi alleati."*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Uno potrebbe dire meridionale è chi meridionale fa, a questo punto...
> 
> Ma i nordici duri e puri si sono estinti tipo gli antichi egizi?



I nordici puri hanno subito quello che subiranno gli italiani in generale dall'ondata migratoria attuale. I terroni sono emigrati al nord e hanno figliatio di più a differenza dei locali e piano piano sostituzione etnica e appropriazione del territorio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mieli: "Ipotizzando... solo per ipotesi... sarebbe clamoroso se fratelli d'italia da sola facesse più della somma dei suoi alleati."*



Secondo me sarà proprio così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Settembre 2022)

Molto sottotono Mentana


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *400 testate internazionali accreditate al quartier generale di Meloni*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' pur sempre la "donna più pericolosa d'Europa"


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Mieli femminista...di destra

"Perchè le donne diventano premier sempre da destra come in Germania, Regno Unito e non da sinistra tranne nord Europa?*


ci vanno pure in est Europa


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Molto sottotono Mentana


Non vedo Mentana dai tempi del TG4, che significa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mieli: "Ipotizzando... solo per ipotesi... sarebbe clamoroso se fratelli d'italia da sola facesse più della somma dei suoi alleati."*



Ma clamoroso cosa? Che dai sondaggi si evinceva già questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che popolo di maledetti. Manco la decenza di andare a votare.
> 
> Mi scusino gli amici, ma sempre dai soliti posti, eh. Io mi sarei anche rotto di sostenere un paese a due velocità.


Avevano da fare, dovevano spendere tutto il reddito entro fine mese.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Settembre 2022)

Ad ogni modo con tutte ste certezze manca ancora un ora… mettti che tutti improvvisamente si svegliano e vanno a votare?! Ahaha


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non vedo Mentana dai tempi del TG4, che significa?



TG5. Che canali prendi?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I nordici puri hanno subito quello che subiranno gli italiani in generale dall'ondata migratoria attuale. I terroni sono emigrati al nord e hanno figliatio di più a differenza dei locali e piano piano sostituzione etnica e appropriazione del territorio



Nei tanti anni di boom direi che non hanno figliato per niente, manco il tasso di sostituzione se guardo a città tipo Milano...

me lo sono sempre chiesto, dovrei fare un'indagine più approfondita.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, mi sono stufato di piscoanalizzare queste teste di pirla
> 
> A volte mi sembra che alludino ad un altro listone tutti assieme, ma non capisco se per criticare le politiche del PD e di renzi in campagna elettorale, o perché sanno che ci sarà un altro listone in quanto tutti hanno fatto schifo (come Senaldi ha detto esplicitamente)


È se fosse solo hype per tenere collegata la gente?

Tipo Telelombardia quanto mettono in sovrimpressione: "Tra poco incredibili novità sul prossimo centrocampista del Milan"

Poi dopo un' ora scopri che era Vrancxz


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dipende con che percentuale entra, col 3 risicato non è il massimo. Sicuramente meglio di niente è, ma un risultato davvero positivo per me sarebbe dal 5% in poi. Cosa assai ardua però


Paragone alla fine era stimato al 3% massimo dai sondaggi, quindi nessuno lo accuserà di flop se farà questo risultato e ne uscirà a testa alta. Altissima se prenderà dal 4% in poi, roba da distruggere mediaticamente tutti i partiti, se confermati i risultati deludenti di cui si vocifera. 

La Meloni penso che farà minimo il 23-24%, però attenzione. Il M5S in caso di flop, sarà più motivato a governare e se governa con Draghi, non può far altro che crollare perchè il banchiere è contrario al superbonus e al rdc e poi i grillini odiano Renzi e viceversa. Non escludo colpi di scena, io sono stato tra i primi a profetizzare l'alleanza Meloni-Conte. E la stessa Meloni è la prima che vuole liberarsi di Salvini e Berlusconi. La scorsa legislatura ci ha insegnato che nella politica italiana tutto è possibile e che gli ideali ormai si sono persi.


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Settembre 2022)

i media di regime incluso mentana e rete4 si chiedono come mai l'affluenza è meno di 4 anni fa


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> TG5. Che canali prendi?


Hai ragione scusa, TG4 c'era Fede  E' l'età che avanza  (tranne che con le date sugli eventi del Milan, quelli li ricordo tutti )


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mieli: "Ipotizzando... solo per ipotesi... sarebbe clamoroso se fratelli d'italia da sola facesse più della somma dei suoi alleati."*


non poteva andare via senza parlare del fascismo, le sue trasmissioni di storia hanno più di metà programmazione su fascismo e nazismo


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Mi sembrava abbastanza pacifico che FdI facesse almeno quanto gli altri due, Mieli cade dal pero della Melona.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Settembre 2022)

Comunque non escludo che in Campania si possa avere una crescita pazzesca nelle ultime ora (il tempo ora è buono) e che, magari, i risultati attualmente flop dei grillini possano essere "falsati" dalla scarsa affluenza delle ore precedenti. Mi pare strano che la gente non abbia votato in massa per mantere il reddito, boh.

Intanto ecco le mie previsioni: 60% maggioranza cdx + TP - 30% maggioranza Meloni - Conte (con Paragone?) - 10% Draghi-bis.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*politologo Ricolfi:

"Domani verifico le soglie dei partiti: se Meloni ha superato 25%, se il Pd è sotto il 20%, se M5S è sotto 15%, se la Lega è sotto il 10%, chi prenderà più voti tra Berlusconi e Calenda-Renzi che dicono a torto di rappresentare i moderati

Le leadership dei partiti potrebbero cambiare in base a questi esiti"*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> i media di regime incluso mentana e rete4 si chiedono come mai l'affluenza è meno di 4 anni fa



Semplicemente per il fatto che fanno schifo, tutti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2022)

Ma qualche proiezione sul partito di Di maio c'è?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma qualche *proiezione* sul partito di Di maio c'è?



Solo al cinema


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma qualche proiezione sul partito di Di maio c'è?


insieme a quelli fermati dal limite secondo mandato nel M5S, vedere fuori i suoi seguaci sarebbe un minimo di decenza


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma qualche proiezione sul partito di Di maio c'è?


ora si collega l'inviato di Mentana dalla cameretta di gigino


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque non escludo che in Campania si possa avere una crescita pazzesca nelle ultime ora (il tempo ora è buono)


Fai 'na corsa vai....


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma qualche proiezione sul partito di Di maio c'è?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574085972249157633
Accolto calorosamente, farà benissimo.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*160 testate accreditate al quartiere generale della Lega

tensione per un risultato importante, già arrivati Salvini e Calderoli*


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Che succede se FDI avesse ottenuto un 30%  (penso sia impossibile)


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Sicilia -6% rispetto alle scorse elezioni, -1% per le regionali*

*solo Palermo in controtendenza con +2%*


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*da Porro:

"C'è il primo dato intention poll ma non si può dire fino alle 23

Margine di errore al 2%

Intention poll sono 20.000 interviste tra ieri e oggi, non interviste fuori al seggio come gli exit poll

Maltempo potrebbe condizionare perchè un intervistato potrebbe non andare al seggio"*


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

a fine 2022 andiamo avanti a interviste telefoniche e non si vota per non prendere l'ombrello andando a 50 metri
degrado ci sta tutto
tutti a dire sui social che non ci fanno votare mai e non si va per la pioggerellina...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *da Porro:
> 
> "C'è il primo dato intention poll ma non si può dire fino alle 23
> 
> ...


secondo voi verso che ora si saprà chi ha vinto per farla breve? entro la fine di porta a porta è troppo presto?

non dico in modo ufficiale quello ovviamente bisogna aspettare la fine dei conteggi e si andra a domani


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi verso che ora si saprà chi ha vinto per farla breve? entro la fine di porta a porta è troppo presto?
> 
> non dico in modo ufficiale quello ovviamente bisogna aspettare la fine dei conteggi e si andra a domani


penso che devi fare un po' di notte, almeno l'una


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Sono giorni che Lorenzo Pregliasco di Youtrend parla della cravatta da scegliere per andare in onda.
E' andato in onda con la penultima cravatta blu a destra.


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Mieli:*

*"Nel nuovo Senato di 200 senatori servono 110 per la maggioranza.*

*Tra traditori e senatori a vita serve quella soglia per stare al riparo"*


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

*Mieli:*
*
"Non credo che Mattarella continui con questo trend di governi nazionali

Mattarella ha fatto la prima legge maggioritaria italiana da parlamentare.
*
*Mi auguro che dopo un decennio si abbia una maggioranza, spero che la mia parte un domani costruisca una maggioranza per vincere le elezioni"*


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Settembre 2022)

Mentana ha appena fatto un discorso un po’ strano per un giornalista il cui messaggio celato ma non troppo era: le alternanze ci son sempre state, è il turno del centrodestra e chiudendo ha detto una frase del tipo “va bè siamo sopravvissuti a catastrofi peggiori, il sole sorgerà lo stesso domani” …credo abbia informazioni di un cdx parecchio avanti


----------

